# Braxtons Family Values - WE TV



## Sassys

Premiering Tuesday April 12 at 9pm


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I was actually planning to watch this but IDK...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I didn't realize one of the sisters, I think Tamar, is married to Lady GaGa's manager...  If he can help GaGa, surely, he could help Toni resurrect her career..

Looks like they all agreed on getting the same nosejobs..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^WW talked about her being married to a very wealthy man in the music industry I didn't know it was him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

oh, please google: tamar braxton and look for her in the binki/pant suit...  brace yourselves..


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> oh, please google: tamar braxton and look for her in the binki/pant suit... brace yourselves..


 

Just NO!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ her preacher father must be so proud...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Wtf!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Which sister appeared on I think Tiny & Toya with the horrid weaves and makeup? I think it was her!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I didn't realize one of the sisters, I think Tamar, is married to Lady GaGa's manager... If he can help GaGa, surely, he could help Toni resurrect her career..
> 
> Looks like they all agreed on getting the same nosejobs..


 

WAIT!!! Is this her husband


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^If it is we know MONEY TALKS!


----------



## Belle49

Oh HELL NO WTF is that in the bikini/pants


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> ^^If it is we know MONEY TALKS!


 

It must be him.  I googled her and wiki says she is married to Vincent Herbert and then i found this when I goggled him http://www.ladygagacity.com/citizens/vincent-herbert

I remember on Grammy night, I said "Who is the idiot with the quilt/bead spread jacket".

Oh wait, yeah that is her next to him looking down at something.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> It must be him. I googled her and wiki says she is married to Vincent Herbert and then i found this when I goggled him http://www.ladygagacity.com/citizens/vincent-herbert
> 
> I remember on Grammy night, I said "*Who is the idiot with the quilt/bead spread jacket".*
> 
> Oh wait, yeah that is her next to him looking down at something.


 
:lolots:

 he probably sees her as a trophy wife, and given that she has an in your face attitude (from what I hear) i'm sure she's running things.


----------



## Sassys

preview


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Holy lacefront!


----------



## Ladybug09

I was thinking of catching this. there is going to be a lot of drama!


----------



## Kansashalo

Ok, based on that trailer preview, I think I will watch this.
I also remember the short lived group The Braxtons too.

I have two sisters that are about 3 years apart and they are full of sisterly drama too (They are about 10/13 years older me so I'm luckily left out of it)


----------



## tannedsilk

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Holy lacefront!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Sassys said:


> Just NO!!!



This is not Toni. These pictures have been floating around the net for the 10 years, and I can't believe people still think it's her! Toni loves her some scandalous clothing, but c'mon y'all!

And Tamar is married to LG's manager/producer? Lucky lady! She's probably set for life financially. Maybe seh could shoot a few million in Toni's direction to help her out with the bankruptcy thing. I kid, I kid.


----------



## michie

It's not Toni, it's supposed to be her sister.


----------



## beantownSugar

This looks like it'll be interesting!


----------



## Sassys

BudgetBeauty said:


> This is not Toni. These pictures have been floating around the net for the 10 years, and I can't believe people still think it's her! Toni loves her some scandalous clothing, but c'mon y'all!
> 
> And Tamar is married to LG's manager/producer? Lucky lady! She's probably set for life financially. Maybe seh could shoot a few million in Toni's direction to help her out with the bankruptcy thing. I kid, I kid.


 
We never said it was Toni; It's Tamar


----------



## BudgetBeauty

michie said:


> It's not Toni, it's supposed to be her sister.


 
I stand corrected, as usual.


----------



## Sinarta

Well, just saw the preview that was posted and I think I WILL be tuning in for this! It looks like the show will be very interesting.


----------



## Sassys

Starts tomorrow @9pm


----------



## DC-Cutie

The promo pics look like they're for rupauls drag race...


----------



## FullyLoaded

That trailer makes me happy I was an only child. I couldn't handle all that arguing.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I will def be watching!!*~*


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> The promo pics look like they're for rupauls drag race...


  I agree except for the one with short hair.


----------



## cjy

Sassys said:


> Just NO!!!


 There was no way to prepare or brace for this mess. What the Hell?


----------



## tonij2000

Comes on tonight, right?


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Yep!!*~*


----------



## mrs moulds

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Holy lacefront!


 
:lolots:


----------



## mrs moulds

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ her preacher father must be so proud...[/QUOTE
> 
> Your comments crack me up!!!:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Ladybug09

All I can say, A MESS. And the sister harping about the solo career. She needs to hang that one up!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

WOW.com


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Tamar's "I want my own career!! I don't wanna be Toni's backround singer!! I want you to get me a contract!! I want to do a song with Lady Gaga!!" attitude is old already.  And I'm already tired of Tracy (?) crying about not singing with her sisters anymore.  Let it go, girl. Let it go.*~*


----------



## Lanier

I vaguely remembered one of them was in a reality show a long time ago - I did some searching, and Towanda was in the second season of Starting Over. 

Does anyone else remember that show?


----------



## luvs*it*

Lanier said:


> I vaguely remembered one of them was in a reality show a long time ago - I did some searching, and Towanda was in the second season of Starting Over.
> 
> Does anyone else remember that show?


 
*~*I used to love Starting Over!! I watched it all the time when I was away at college. Now that you mention it, I remember her being on there.*~*


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ I do...  All the women with issues, who lived in a house and saw counselors..  

Well one thing they decided to do, is get the same nose job!  Good Grief.  Why can't folk just leave well enough alone??


----------



## meluvs2shop

_ha! i'm watching this now for the first time.
not to be mean or anything but are all the sisters women?_


----------



## DC-Cutie

meluvs2shop said:


> _ha! i'm watching this now for the first time.
> not to be mean or anything but are all the sisters women?_



I need you to go to the nearest corner.....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tamar needs to get off that mess she's on.   Girl, give it up - your husband is repping damn Lady GaGa - sit back and reap the benefits and SIDDOWN!

and must everything be "whatever, whatever .com"?


----------



## Ladybug09

Tamar looks like she's bleached.


----------



## GiGi1209

BOOYAH!!  Signed, sealed and it definitely DELIVERED      my newest guilty pleasure.COM   :girlwhack::girlwhack::girlwhack::girlwhack::girlwhack:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Tamar looks like she's bleached.


 
I thought I was the only one that noticed that...  She has this kinda halo thing going on that people get when they over bleach their skin!

Can we take a moment to talk about these HORRIBLE, plastic looking weave jobs!  My lawd!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Their hair...I can't.

I was surprised that Toni came across well in the first episode. She looks different than she did back in the day. She seemed like she was just over it.

Tamar is definitely working it for the cameras. Maybe she wants a spin off. She comes across as a gold digger. And what a surprise she wants the same success as those that get on their grind but without the hard work.


----------



## Sassys

Missed the premiere .  Will watch it tonight on DVR


----------



## luvs*it*

BagOuttaHell said:


> Their hair...I can't.
> 
> I was surprised that Toni came across well in the first episode. She looks different than she did back in the day. She seemed like she was just over it.
> 
> *Tamar is definitely working it for the cameras. Maybe she wants a spin off. She comes across as a gold digger. And what a surprise she wants the same success as those that get on their grind but without the hard work.*


 
*~*Agreed.  To me, she just doesn't have that "it" factor or star quality about her that would make her successful. She'll always be known as Toni Braxton's sister. She wants the perfect career handed to her on a silver platter, & she throws a fit b/c Vince won't just hand it to her.  She's the most annoying one (the crybaby sister is a close second).*~*


----------



## BagOuttaHell

And I just read that she is 34. Girl bye. What have you been doing for the last 10 years.


----------



## yellow08

I can't believe they all agreed on that "nose"ush:

_*Tay*_mar is a mess *DOT* com, mess* DOT* org, mess *DOT* net, mess* DOT* edu. 

I truly believe she is playing it up for the cameras. However, if her goal is to become a big singer, her attitude needs a huge adjustment-her likability factor is way down! If you are going to be a "*B*" be one off camera, not on...duh (that's one reason people fall for Beyawncee, she has *no* personality on camera). 

I like Traci & Towanda...


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> I can't believe they all agreed on that "nose"ush:
> 
> _*Tay*_mar is a mess *DOT* com, mess* DOT* org, mess *DOT* net, mess* DOT* edu.


 
You have me HOLLERIN':lolots:
please add mess *DOT* gov and mess *DOT* mil


----------



## Ladybug09

She(Tamar) ws acting stupid like that on W. Williams yesterday. so I don't think it's just of rthe show.


----------



## Oceane

I enjoyed the 1st episode but was shocked at the way Tamar spoke to her sisters. She's the last one and seems very disrespectful and also acts as if she's above all of them. 

The whole DOT com DOT org DOT net  DOT co  DOT gov Dot edu is very childish. It's funny now but I'm sure 2 episodes from now, we'll all be annoyed by it 

I notice they all love to use extra "blush" on their cheeks especially Tamar. As far as that "nose" I wonder if they went to the same doctor.


----------



## Sassys

Watched it tonight.  I liked it.

Tamar is a hot a$$ mess. 

Who is Trina married to?  I feel bad for Tracy, but she really needs to let it go.


----------



## meela188

Ladybug09 said:


> Tamar looks like she's bleached.


 
This is what I thought as well


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Am I the only one that thinks that one of the reasons Tamar married Vince is b/c of who he is in the music industry (she prob thought that by marrying him, her chances of having a solo career would be be better)?? What I fail to understand, is why none of her sisters remind her that she _did_ release a solo album & it *tanked.com* & *flopped.net*.*~*


----------



## meela188

^^lol, yes I also think that factored into Tamar marrying Vince. It works for them I guess. He wants a trophy wife that is out of his league on a regular day and she wants a man to take care of her.


----------



## pquiles

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Am I the only one that thinks that one of the reasons Tamar married Vince is b/c of who he is in the music industry (she prob thought that by marrying him, her chances of having a solo career would be be better)?? What I fail to understand, is why none of her sisters remind her that she _did_ release a solo album & it *tanked.com* & *flopped.net*.*~*


 
Girl you are *Too.Damn.net-Funny.gov*


----------



## pquiles

Sassys said:


> Just NO!!!


 

Was she an ... ahem-- exotic dancer working towards getting a record deal before she married into money?


----------



## luvs*it*

pquiles said:


> Girl you are *Too.Damn.net-Funny.gov*


 
*~*Thank you!!!  *~*



pquiles said:


> Was she an ... ahem-- exotic dancer working towards getting a record deal before she married into money?


 
*~*Looks like it to me!! Lol*~*


----------



## Ladybug09

meela188 said:


> ^^lol, yes I also think that factored into Tamar marrying Vince. It works for them I guess. He wants a trophy wife that is out of his league on a regular day and she wants a man to take care of her.


Yup, Yup!

u guys are hilarious.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tamar is a mess... She claims she doesn't want to be a backup singer anymore, wants her own shine.  Yet tells Vince "Let me sing a hook or backup for GaGa"...  tragic.  Vince was basically telling her "Hell to the naw".


----------



## baglady925

it was hard for me to sift through i mean sit through all that weave! It was too much or maybe it was the HD factor of my tv lol the bags were hot though!


----------



## Belle49

damn I missed it completely when can I watch it?


----------



## luvs*it*

Belle49 said:


> damn I missed it completely when can I watch it?


 
*~*They've been showing it every day @ random times, but I know it's coming on sometime during the day on Tuesday, & again @ 8pm on Tuesday (right before the new episode airs).  *~*


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't know anyone that wasn't hooked after episode 1.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't know anyone that wasn't hooked after episode 1.


 
I am hooked.  These girls are a hot mess.  I don't know if it is scripted, but I like how they allow the cameras to see them look like crap.

I have no words for Tamar.  How long has she been married?


----------



## DC-Cutie

looks like the next episode is an intervention of some sort for the one that drinks...  that should be interesting.COM!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think Tamar has been married for 5 years. 

Her and Toni are exec producers along with Tamar's husband.


----------



## luvs*it*

Sassys said:


> I am hooked.  These girls are a hot mess.  I don't know if it is scripted, but I like how they allow the cameras to see them look like crap.
> 
> I have no words for Tamar.  How long has she been married?



*~*I like that they don't front for the cameras too...you'll see them with face cream on, applying fake lashes, flat ironing their wigs, etc. I'm loving this show!!*~*


----------



## Sassys

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I like that they don't front for the cameras too...you'll see them with face cream on, applying fake lashes, flat ironing their wigs, etc. I'm loving this show!!*~*


 

I agree.  yes we all know reality shows are not real, but I like when they try to be some what real.  Not like those damn Kardahians (wearing full make-up to the gym or waking up with perfect hair and make-up).


----------



## xxFancyxx

I'm hooked to this show! I've watched it twice and both times felt like i was watching for the first time! I just couldn't believe it! I have 3 other sisters and my momma's house is definitely not this crazy!!! can't wait for the new episode tomorrow!


----------



## tonij2000

I think I like them all, except Tamar.


----------



## natcolb65

Why do they keep calling it Louis VuittonT!!!! Clearly there is no T at the end and since they own a few they should know that.


----------



## natcolb65

I'm sorry but I see NOTHING funny about driving drunk.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ ita..


----------



## NorvsWife

Toni's skin is flawless.


----------



## natcolb65

The mother seemed like she had more problem with the fact that she had a mug shot than she was that she was driving drunk and could have killed someone. I'm a little turned off to this show tonight.


----------



## Ladybug09

NorvsWife said:


> Toni's skin is flawless.


 What show are you looking at?

She has a pound of make up caked on her skin.

And ALLLLLLL of them need to get their foundation matched on their skin....tooo light/ashy looking.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> What show are you looking at?
> 
> She has a pound of make up caked on her skin.
> 
> And ALLLLLLL of them need to get their foundation matched on their skin....tooo light/ashy looking.



just spit of my coffee... thank a lot!

All of their foundation is 2 shades lighter than need be! The wigs, lacefronts and weaves are also a hot azz ****ty mess!


----------



## NorvsWife

Ladybug09 said:


> What show are you looking at?
> 
> She has a pound of make up caked on her skin.
> 
> And ALLLLLLL of them need to get their foundation matched on their skin....tooo light/ashy looking.



Lol. Guess I should've had my glasses on. She had me fooled. I didn't see any makeup.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think Trina is the prettiest of them all. 

I checked their tweets, even they know their hair looks tragic on this show.


----------



## Ladybug09

Trina is the drunk right?

Yeah, I think she looks the most natural.

It's messed up how they all have such dysfunctional rships.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I understand they were coming from a place of love and caring when they went to talk to to the husband.  But at the same time, they can't take Tamar everywhere.  She went in to hard asking if he had an affair (even though she already knew)...

While they're in each other's business, they ALL need to make sure their own relationships are in check!


----------



## natcolb65

They all seem to have bad marriages. I loved that Toni was making pho!! I LOVE pho and wish I knew how to make it.


----------



## Ladybug09

dc-cutie said:


> i understand they were coming from a place of love and caring when they went to talk to to the husband. But at the same time, they can't take tamar everywhere. She went in to hard asking if he had an affair (even though she already knew)...
> 
> *while they're in each other's business, they all need to make sure their own relationships are in check!*


 
yup!


----------



## tonij2000

I agree, Trina is cute.

Towanda reminds me of Sister Sledge...


----------



## Ladybug09

ahahahaha, LOL, she' Does. Or a Pointer Sister.


HOLD UP! They have ONLY been married for 6 years and they have an open marriage already??? Also, if he aint workin', who was paying for that date.


Why does Tamar bobble her head like a Bobble Head??


----------



## Ladybug09

I know what it is, Towanda reminds me of Yolanda Adams.


----------



## yellow08

Ladybug09 said:


> I know what it is, Towanda reminds me of Yolanda Adams.



ITA! I couldn't put my finger on it but that's it!


----------



## Sinarta

I finally watched the first two episodes and oh my! Tamar is the most.com! And I dont think they should have come to Trina's husband to ask him all of those questions but he did say they were all in each others business too much. And Towanda, why did you marry this guy? He was probably sitting at home writing books when you met him. They all have issues with men.


----------



## Sassys

Okay, I finally watched Tuesday's episode.  These girls are a hot mess.

If Tamar is so rich (thanks to her husband), why is she singing back-up to Toni when she clearly hates it .  If she is so rich, why would she need the money and Toni clearly would rather have non family members singing with her.

I feel so bad that their mother will have to learn from the show, that they all hate her blackberry dumplings.

Towanda really needs to send that man packing; what a looser.  I wonder if Toni will reveal what happened in her own marriage ending.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Ladybug09 said:


> What show are you looking at?
> 
> She has a pound of make up caked on her skin.
> 
> And ALLLLLLL of them need to get their foundation matched on their skin....tooo light/ashy looking.


 

 I thought Toni and Tamar had bleached their skin, but I definitely saw that the makeup was too light when they were having their "intervention" with Trina.


----------



## Ladybug09

Vintage Braxton


----------



## yellow08

Tamar on wanting to spend $15K on 1 pair of sunglasses
stupid *DOT* com!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I couldn't believe she was ready to spend that much on sunglasses.  That was so ridiculous!!! I'm glad Vince had some sense & told her no.*~*


----------



## Bentley1

NorvsWife said:


> Lol. Guess I should've had my glasses on. She had me fooled. *I didn't see any makeup.*


----------



## Bentley1

BagOuttaHell said:


> And I just read that she is 34. *Girl bye*. What have you been doing for the last 10 years.



omg, toooo funny!!!!    So true!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I couldn't believe she was ready to spend that much on sunglasses.  That was so ridiculous!!! I'm glad Vince had some sense & told her no.*~*



she was ready to spend, because it wasn't her money!


----------



## natcolb65

I LOVE this show!!! Why?!!! I gues because they're from my home state right near where I grew up. Tamar looks a MESS!!! And what is up with Trina's wig?!!! Those rules......is she crazy?!!!


----------



## natcolb65

Did Tamar just say HYPERallergenic?!!! I'm sure it's HYPO...right?


----------



## natcolb65

Ok, I love my sisters and we are VERY close but I would NEVER expect them to work for me for free!!! Especially since they both have husbands that don't work (the Braxtons, not my sisters husbands)

I must be the only person that watches this crazy show!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nope, you are not alone.

I didn't understand that either. Why would Trina work for free?

But damn, Toni has been thru ALOT with her health.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I am tyring to get a better look at Tamar's diamond engagmetn ring. Please post if you find a photo, you could see the ring tonight when she was at the table crying.


----------



## Sassys

This show gets funnier every week.  Tamar is a Hot A$$ Mess!!!

I will admit, I have rules for my house as well and I make my mother follow them just like everyone else lol (no shoes in the house & no eating in the bedrooms).


----------



## natcolb65

Sassys said:


> This show gets funnier every week. Tamar is a Hot A$$ Mess!!!
> 
> I will admit, I have rules for my house as well and I make my mother follow them just like everyone else lol (no shoes in the house & no eating in the bedrooms).


 
Ok, I get rules like that but some of them were just crazy!!! You have to go to bed when she goes and you have to get up and workout when she does!!! Come on now!!! And why does she need to call a meeting about the rules. She gets on my nerves.


----------



## yellow08

I believe her rules were_ just _for TV...Her whole act seems to be just for TV


----------



## natcolb65

EXACTLY!!!! Instead of singing maybe she should look into acting!!!


----------



## Sassys

yellow08 said:


> I believe her rules were_ just _for TV...Her whole act seems to be just for TV


 
I agree.  Also, my friend loves the show and works in LA real estate.  She looked in her system about Tamar's house and told me Tamar's house has 6 bedrooms (they bought it in 2009), so there was no reason why the sisters had to sleep in the maids room lol


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I feel so bad for Toni.  She has health problems, and on top of that, financial problems. She seems like she's pretty private about things like that, so it must be hard for her to address those things on national television.  On another note, Tamar's rules were hilarious!! I understand about having everyone take their shoes off & no eating in the bathroom, but the others?? Come on now!! Lol She is a HOTMESS.net. Haha*~*


----------



## Belle49

Tamar is a hot mess, wow!


----------



## PsychoBagLady

Did anyone else see Tamar on the Gayle King show this week? Not only did she look great, she actually had a chance to sing when Gayle put her on the spot and asked her to just sing something. She has a beautiful voice. I am now a Tamar fan! She wasn't over-the-top in her interview, just a lady who wants to live her dream.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I missed it!!! I wonder if there's a clip online somewhere?? Tamar is growing on me...*~*


----------



## Bulie

I actually love Tamar, she is reality TV gold, I crack up errrrrytime she opens her mouth, her private interviews are the best, although I probably would have to slap her if I had to deal with her on a daily basis


----------



## natcolb65

I like her and I think she's perfect for reality tv cause she cracks me up but she gets on my nerves sometimes!!! I actually like all of them, they seem very close, like me and my sisters.


----------



## mrs moulds

I am so addicted to this show.  All of the girls have issues, but Toni to be the most level headed one.  Speaking about Toni, they haven't mentioned anything about her separation from Kerry of the group Mint Condidtion. If they have, I've totally missed it.  
Tamar... she is hilarious.. But, she need to stay away from the Plastic Surgeon! She already look like LaToya Jackson's little sister.


----------



## Sassys

Tamar's look keeps changing.  When she took her Mom to the doctor, she looked like she also had something done and it did not settle yet, but when she does the behind the scene interviews she looks fine.  It drives me crazy how her face keeps changing.

I Love how she admitted yes she has had plastic surgery.


----------



## natcolb65

mrs moulds said:


> I am so addicted to this show. All of the girls have issues, but Toni to be the most level headed one. Speaking about Toni, they haven't mentioned anything about her separation from Kerry of the group Mint Condidtion. If they have, I've totally missed it.
> Tamar... she is hilarious.. But, she need to stay away from the Plastic Surgeon! She already look like LaToya Jackson's little sister.


 
When they were at dinner and Tamar was talking about how bad all the husbands treat the sisters she looked at Toni and said her husband wants to live off of her (Toni's) money.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh yeah Tamar can sing. No doubt.

Toni's brother looks a little like her ex-husband.


----------



## mrs moulds

natcolb65 said:


> When they were at dinner and Tamar was talking about how bad all the husbands treat the sisters she looked at Toni and said her husband wants to live off of her (Toni's) money.


 
I must have missed that episode.  And, I agree with Tamar about Toni's situation.  I was shocked when she married him. I felt like she could have done a Hell of a lot better.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

mrs moulds said:


> I must have missed that episode. And, I agree with Tamar about Toni's situation. I was shocked when she married him. I felt like she could have done a Hell of a lot better.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHnRomrm3WM&feature=related


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

PsychoBagLady said:


> Did anyone else see Tamar on the Gayle King show this week? Not only did she look great, she actually had a chance to sing when Gayle put her on the spot and asked her to just sing something. She has a beautiful voice. I am now a Tamar fan! She wasn't over-the-top in her interview, just a lady who wants to live her dream.


 
I saw part of the interview on youtube, but I didn't see/hear her sing.


----------



## natcolb65

I was talking to a guy I know today and he said he went to Bowie State with two of the sisters but he couldn't remember which ones but he's like 35 so I'm guessing one of them is Tamar not sure who the other would be...maybe Trina? He said that they were quite....."popular" when they were there. 

Not sure if what he was saying is true though.


----------



## wordpast

Finally caught all of the episodes. I LOVE Tamar. She is so delusional and over the top. And I don't think it's acting, I think she's really that crazy.


----------



## mrs moulds

glamourgirlnikk said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHnRomrm3WM&feature=related


 
Tamar is off the chain!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Love seeing that she truly has a bi heart inside. (tamar that is).


----------



## Bulie

I just youtubed her, and I recognised one of her songs, I used to hear on the radio. I think she's really really talented. Reminds me of Deborah Cox/Tamia. I hope it all works out for her


----------



## natcolb65

Tamar is cracking mu UP acting like Traci!!!! Especially with the go go music!!! You have to be from the DC area to get that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

They've been renewed for a season2.com!!!


----------



## natcolb65

YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yahoo


----------



## luvs*it*

DC-Cutie said:


> They've been renewed for a season2.com!!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

natcolb65 said:


> Tamar is cracking mu UP acting like Traci!!!! Especially with the go go music!!! You have to be from the DC area to get that.


 
That was funny, but when Toni imitated Tamar that was hilarious!


----------



## chica1

I love Toni's style.  Does anyone know where she got the off=the-shoulder blue shirt with the buckle strap that she wears during her one-on-ones?  She's wearing the top in the photo with the caption, "Which Braxton sister are you?"
http://www.wetv.com/shows/braxton-family-values


----------



## sun.shyne

_Love this show!_


----------



## momofgirls

Is this Tamar?


----------



## natcolb65

Wow!!! they can really sing!!! I didn't know.


----------



## Ladybug09

momofgirls said:


> Is this Tamar?


 That is not her and it look nothing like her.


----------



## momofgirls

Ladybug09 said:


> That is not her and it look nothing like her.


That's what I thought also when I saw this http://poptrashaddicts.blogspot.com/2010/03/remembering-tamar-braxton.html


----------



## Sassys

So did anyone notice the realtor that showed Trina and her husband the house was Toni's ex-husband.  I guess singing in Mint Condition is not working.


----------



## DC-Cutie

He's been out of the group for a long while.  I think he left shortly after he married Toni, guess he thought he hit the JACKPOT!


----------



## Oceane

Yes! That's Toni's ex-husband I'm surprised they didn't put his name up and they barely showed his face.


----------



## DC-Cutie

for the record: I want to burn all of their wigs!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> for the record: I want to burn all of their wigs!


 
LOL


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> for the record: I want to burn all of their wigs!



Me too!


----------



## natcolb65

DC-Cutie said:


> for the record: I want to burn all of their wigs!


 
Yessssss!!!!! Me too!!! Especially Trina's.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Towanda said that her and Andre still live together, but he dates other women.....WTF!!!
This man isn't paying any bills, but he's still living in the house AND he is dating other women!!! Andre must be on cloud nine right now.


----------



## Sassys

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Towanda said that her and Andre still live together, but he dates other women.....WTF!!!
> This man isn't paying any bills, but he's still living in the house AND he is dating other women!!! Andre must be on cloud nine right now.


 
And she had the nerve to move him into Toni's home with her and the kids. OH HELL NOOOO!!! And this mother father had the nerve to complain about carrying suitcases up the stairs.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Towanda: YOU ARE THE WEAKEST LINK!

I'll be damned, if I leave the house every morning, knowing that my man was out the night before tearing up headboards with somebody else and now he's sleeping in because he doesn't have a damn job!  

When she got the notice, she should have moved her and her kids into Toni's place.  

Andre woulda had to "call Tyrone"

he walks over her because she allows it, using the kids as an excuse to stay together.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Towanda: YOU ARE THE WEAKEST LINK!
> 
> I'll be damned, if I leave the house every morning, knowing that my man was out the night before tearing up headboards with somebody else and now he's sleeping in because he doesn't have a damn job!
> 
> When she got the notice, she should have moved her and her kids into Toni's place.
> 
> Andre woulda had to "call Tyrone"
> 
> he walks over her because she allows it, using the kids as an excuse to stay together.


 
PREACH GIRL!!!!

Call Tyrone :lolots:


----------



## luvs*it*

DC-Cutie said:


> for the record: I want to burn all of their wigs!


 
*~*YES!!! Traci's is the worst!!*~*



DC-Cutie said:


> Towanda: YOU ARE THE WEAKEST LINK!
> 
> I'll be damned, if I leave the house every morning, knowing that my man was out the night before tearing up headboards with somebody else and now he's sleeping in because he doesn't have a damn job!
> 
> When she got the notice, she should have moved her and her kids into Toni's place.
> 
> Andre woulda had to "call Tyrone"
> 
> he walks over her because she allows it, using the kids as an excuse to stay together.


----------



## natcolb65

DC-Cutie said:


> Towanda: YOU ARE THE WEAKEST LINK!
> 
> I'll be damned, if I leave the house every morning, knowing that my man was out the night before tearing up headboards with somebody else and now he's sleeping in because he doesn't have a damn job!
> 
> When she got the notice, she should have moved her and her kids into Toni's place.
> 
> Andre woulda had to "call Tyrone"
> 
> he walks over her because she allows it, using the kids as an excuse to stay together.


 
You aint neva lied!!!!


----------



## tannedsilk

DC-Cutie said:


> Towanda: YOU ARE THE WEAKEST LINK!
> 
> I'll be damned, if I leave the house every morning, knowing that my man was out the night before *tearing up headboards *with somebody else and now he's sleeping in because he doesn't have a damn job!
> 
> When she got the notice, she should have moved her and her kids into Toni's place.
> 
> Andre woulda had to "call Tyrone"
> 
> he walks over her because she allows it, using the kids as an excuse to stay together.



DWL - You're killing me.

Yep, Tyrone needs to be on speed dial!  WTH


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Does anyone know what pink lipstick Tamar wears?


----------



## Ladybug09

Pepto-Bismol Pink.


----------



## momofgirls

DC-Cutie said:


> Towanda: YOU ARE THE WEAKEST LINK!
> 
> I'll be damned, if I leave the house every morning, knowing that my man was out the night before tearing up headboards with somebody else and now he's sleeping in because he doesn't have a damn job!
> 
> When she got the notice, she should have moved her and her kids into Toni's place.
> 
> Andre woulda had to "call Tyrone"
> 
> he walks over her because she allows it, using the kids as an excuse to stay together.


I love it, tearing up headboards with somebody else


----------



## spylove22

I love Tamar.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Trina is my favorite.


----------



## disney16

I love this show and all the fabulous handbags.


----------



## disney16

I bet Tamar gets her own show.


----------



## tonij2000

BagOuttaHell said:


> Trina is my favorite.



Mine too!


----------



## NailCandy101

ladybug09 said:


> pepto-bismol pink.



lol!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Ladybug09 said:


> Pepto-Bismol Pink.



 I know she looks ridiculous half of the time, but sometimes I think she looks kinda ok.  Don't judge me!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

That house is gorgeous


----------



## DC-Cutie

she's looking at houses she can't even afford.  she's filed for bankruptcy at least 2 times....


----------



## Ladybug09

yep....why even tease yourself like that.


----------



## First Lady

Toni went on The Veiw to let everyone know she has money in the bank and is not broke. But when she got sick she had to cancel the tour and did not want to pay (stage, lights, sounds, promo, etc) people, so she was told to file bankruptcy so she wouldn't get sued or billed. I think she was just pointing out she can buy the house because she really isn't broke but because of the bankruptcy laws she can't spend that kind of money at one time. I'm assuming. It makes sense to protect what money she does have. I believe it.


----------



## ali w

disney16 said:


> I bet Tamar gets her own show.



She has her own show, It's called Braxtons Family Values, Lol! That show is all about Tamar and her sisters are the supporting cast.


----------



## DC-Cutie

First Lady said:


> Toni went on The Veiw to let everyone know she has money in the bank and is not broke. But when she got sick she had to cancel the tour and did not want to pay (stage, lights, sounds, promo, etc) people, so she was told to file bankruptcy so she wouldn't get sued or billed. I think she was just pointing out she can buy the house because she really isn't broke but because of the bankruptcy laws she can't spend that kind of money at one time. I'm assuming. It makes sense to protect what money she does have. I believe it.



this is where Toni needs to go to Oprah Winfrey's school of: You can't let other people tell you how to spend all your damn money


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> this is where Toni needs to go to Oprah Winfrey's school of: You can't let other people tell you how to spend all your damn money


 
I thought she did go to this school, when she filed the first time.

If Towanda can't stand her husband, why is he always invited to family functions.  She dislikes him and he dates other women, yet she flew him out to LA for her mother's bday party.  Me thinks she is full of crap about her true feelings for this man.  No way in hell I am paying or letting my family pay for a man who can't provide for his family and dates other women.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The network/prod co probably paid for all of it.


----------



## tannedsilk

Sassys said:


> I thought she did go to this school, when she filed the first time.
> 
> *If Towanda can't stand her husband,* why is he always invited to family functions.  She dislikes him and he dates other women, yet she flew him out to LA for her mother's bday party.  Me thinks she is full of crap about her true feelings for this man.  No way in hell I am paying or letting my family pay for a man who can't provide for his family and dates other women.



I don't know about Towanda, but _I_ can stand her husband.  What kind of man waits for his wife to get home to tell her "Oh, we're being evicted" and waits for her to find them a new place to live.  

What was he doing about that gem on information while he waited for her to return?  I guess no one told her she can do bad all by herself.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Trina looks beautiful, but Toni and that wig....I can't even! She looks like a broke down Tamar.


----------



## tonij2000

I think they all look nice, but Toni's wig is horrible. Anyone else notice how you can see Toni's scalp when she's not wearing a wig?


----------



## BabyDollChic

Anyone else think that Trina resembles Ashanti?


----------



## tonij2000

^ Yep!


----------



## NYC BAP

tonij2000 said:


> I think they all look nice, but Toni's wig is horrible. Anyone else notice how you can see Toni's scalp when she's not wearing a wig?



Toni was sick, so I am not sure if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

She really does!!!


----------



## yesenia1070

DC-Cutie said:


> she's looking at houses she can't even afford.  she's filed for bankruptcy at least 2 times....


 

I know at first i was like deang she has $$ those are some BIG Mansions and then after she saw them she said its really difficult because of bankruptcy i was like OMG..like really !! go look at something u can afford


----------



## yslrg390

NYC BAP said:


> Toni was sick, so I am not sure if that has anything to do with it.



It does, hair loss is a side effect of having lupus.


----------



## Ladybug09

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Trina looks beautiful, but Toni and that wig....I can't even! She looks like a broke down Tamar.


 Trina tits looks uber fake.


----------



## Jahpson

I love this show!


----------



## tonij2000

Just ordered some Ted Drewe's, eagerly awaiting tonite's episode!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Mama Ev looks nice


----------



## Ladybug09

tonij2000 said:


> Just ordered some *Ted Drewe's*, eagerly awaiting tonite's episode!



What is this?


----------



## Ladybug09

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Mama Ev looks nice


Mama Ev is a trip tonight!

No he did NOT proposition Mama Ev!


----------



## Ladybug09

Ummmm your sisters dancing for your man????? Nah, I don't think so!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

^^^I know right! It should've just been her.


----------



## NYC BAP

yslrg390 said:


> It does, hair loss is a side effect of having lupus.



Poor thing!!!! I like Toni and I think she is beautiful.


----------



## tonij2000

The following is just my opinion...

Toni is broke. If she had stacks of money, she would have had to pay off some of her debts instead of getting them all discharged. Didn't she get dept. store lines of credit discharged in her bankruptcy filing? Like tiffany, MN, Shell Gas, Amoco and Quick Trip? I read that she had at least two homes foreclosed and now she's renting. I think she spends all she makes on stunting (her, the sisters (except for Tamar) and their mom). 

I do think she's pretty but I wish she'd stop with the "Playboy is tasteful..." and just admit she wants the paycheck from it. 

What is tasteful porn anyway?


----------



## tonij2000

Ladybug09 said:


> What is this?



The creamiest frozen custard this side of heaven!

http://www.teddrewes.com/www/sitecontent/Specials.aspx


----------



## Ladybug09

tonij2000 said:


> The following is just my opinion...
> 
> Toni is broke. If she had stacks of money, she would have had to pay off some of her debts instead of getting them all discharged. Didn't she get dept. store lines of credit discharged in her bankruptcy filing? Like tiffany, MN, Shell Gas, Amoco and Quick Trip? I read that she had at least two homes foreclosed and now she's renting. I think she spends all she makes on stunting (her, the sisters (except for Tamar) and their mom).
> 
> I do think she's pretty but I wish she'd stop with the "Playboy is tasteful..." and just admit she wants the paycheck from it.
> 
> What is *tasteful porn anyway*?


There is no such thing.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

NYC BAP said:


> Poor thing!!!! I like Toni and I think she is beautiful.


 
ITA, I'm glad she is doing better


----------



## yesenia1070

I forgot her name.. but deang she was jealous that Tony was gona do playboy!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

^^^......Tamar?


----------



## yesenia1070

^yes thanks


----------



## yslrg390

I started watching this show on a whim over the weekend and I am hooked! I have not felt this way about a show in a long time. Can't wait to catch up on all the recent shows


----------



## Jahpson

tonij2000 said:


> The following is just my opinion...
> 
> Toni is broke. If she had stacks of money, she would have had to pay off some of her debts instead of getting them all discharged. Didn't she get dept. store lines of credit discharged in her bankruptcy filing? Like tiffany, MN, Shell Gas, Amoco and Quick Trip? I read that she had at least two homes foreclosed and now she's renting. I think she spends all she makes on stunting (her, the sisters (except for Tamar) and their mom).
> 
> I do think she's pretty but I wish she'd stop with the "Playboy is tasteful..." and just admit she wants the paycheck from it.
> 
> *What is tasteful porn anyway?*



when your sending naked pics of yourself to your husband? idk


----------



## Jahpson

tannedsilk said:


> I don't know about Towanda, but _I_ can stand her husband.  What kind of man waits for his wife to get home to tell her "Oh, we're being evicted" and waits for her to find them a new place to live.
> 
> What was he doing about that gem on information while he waited for her to return?  I guess no one told her she can do bad all by herself.



I would have grabbed my kids and my things and moved to Toni's house, and told homeboy that the nearest motel 6 is a couple of blocks away.


----------



## Sassys

Momma Evelyn is a mess lol.  Just because the man said he had someone come to pick him up, does not mean he has $$$$$.  It could be his child, friend or even the Senior Center shuttle bus.  She is to much lol.

I think it was so wrong for Traci to say on camera how jealous she is of Toni, in fact she seems to be jealous of all of them.

Also, why in the world would Playboy want Toni??  She is not relevant anymore; it's not she is Janet Jackson


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The show is entertaining. 

The mom looks good but I think she is older than 60.


----------



## Bulie

yslrg390 said:


> It does, hair loss is a side effect of having lupus.



I can't remember, but I remember her saying her hair fell out because it was fried, too much bleaching and tracks etc. Don't know if her lupus was public knowledge at the time so she may have said it as a cover up


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> The show is entertaining.
> 
> The mom looks good but I think she is older than 60.


 
I agree.  Toni is 43, so did she have her at 16?  Is Toni the oldest?


----------



## spylove22

I don't like Traci at all, her jealousy is outta control! Tamar really lucked out with marrying Vince, he seems like a nice decent guy and the $ isn't too bad either lol. 
Towanda's husband is really pathetic though ugggh!


----------



## luvs*it*

spylove22 said:


> *I don't like Traci at all, her jealousy is outta control!* Tamar really lucked out with marrying Vince, he seems like a nice decent guy and the $ isn't too bad either lol.
> Towanda's husband is really pathetic though ugggh!


 
*~*I don't like Traci either...the main problem I have with her is her constant whining & her "jokes".  She tries too hard to be funny and she's not. Her "comedy" is lame as hell.*~*


----------



## tonij2000

^ And that saying of hers..."That's Bo!" WTF does that even mean?


----------



## DC-Cutie

tonij2000 said:


> ^ And that saying of hers..."That's Bo!" WTF does that even mean?



I think she says "that's som Bo", instead of saying "bullshi&t"!


----------



## Jahpson

I hate when Traci says that. I thought she was saying "bowl"


----------



## Jahpson

tonij2000 said:


> The following is just my opinion...
> 
> Toni is broke. If she had stacks of money, she would have had to pay off some of her debts instead of getting them all discharged. Didn't she get dept. store lines of credit discharged in her bankruptcy filing? Like tiffany, MN, Shell Gas, Amoco and Quick Trip? I read that she had at least two homes foreclosed and now she's renting. I think she spends all she makes on stunting (her, the sisters (except for Tamar) and their mom).
> 
> I do think she's pretty but I wish she'd stop with the "Playboy is tasteful..." and just admit she wants the paycheck from it.
> 
> What is tasteful porn anyway?




watching the episodes again, you can see her spending habits. The room service at the hotel, hiring the party planner for her mom's party, trying to buy another home....you would have never know she was in bankrupcy...


----------



## Sassys

tonij2000 said:


> The following is just my opinion...
> 
> Toni is broke. If she had stacks of money, she would have had to pay off some of her debts instead of getting them all discharged. Didn't she get dept. store lines of credit discharged in her bankruptcy filing? Like tiffany, MN, Shell Gas, Amoco and Quick Trip? I read that she had at least two homes foreclosed and now she's renting. I think she spends all she makes on stunting (her, the sisters (except for Tamar) and their mom).
> 
> I do think she's pretty but I wish she'd stop with the "Playboy is tasteful..." and just admit she wants the paycheck from it.
> 
> *What is tasteful porn anyway*?


 
I think she means Playboy is not raunchy like Hustler or some of those other porn magazines. I would pose for playboy, but never for any other porn magazine.  I would aslo pose for Maxim, but NEVER for King Magazine.  I have not seen a playboy in years, but I don't recall them ever showing close-up shots of women's va jay jay.  Those other magazines do.


----------



## jiffer

I grew up with this family. I knew then all from elementary through highschool and I have always felt Trina and Towanda were the better singers. Those two sisters were always the sweetest ones to hang around with. Toni I did not see to often as she always hanging out with a much older crowd. I was surprised that Toni was the one that made it. Dont get me wrong i think she can sing but not as well as Trina and Towanda. Tamar is just mean. Always has been always will be.

I know there father is none to happy about the way some things have turned out with the girls.


----------



## tonij2000

jiffer said:


> I grew up with this family. I knew then all from elementary through highschool and *I have always felt Trina and Towanda were the better singers.* Those two sisters were always the sweetest ones to hang around with. Toni I did not see to often as she always hanging out with a much older crowd. I was surprised that Toni was the one that made it. Dont get me wrong i think she can sing but not as well as Trina and Towanda. Tamar is just mean. Always has been always will be.
> 
> I know there father is none to happy about the way some things have turned out with the girls.



Really? They are a talented bunch huh? What about Traci, can she sing? Please say yes, she needs something going for her...


----------



## tonij2000

DC-Cutie said:


> I think she says "that's som Bo", instead of saying "bullshi&t"!



makes sense...@ *Jahpson* I agree, it's annoying.



Jahpson said:


> watching the episodes again, you can see her spending habits. The room service at the hotel, hiring the party planner for her mom's party, trying to buy another home....you would have never know she was in bankrupcy...



"...because of my bankruptcy situation." The situation Toni is that you were unable to meet your financial obligations, twice. Maybe you should live within your means... 




Sassys said:


> I think she means Playboy is not raunchy like Hustler or some of those other porn magazines. I would pose for playboy, but never for any other porn magazine.  I would aslo pose for Maxim, but NEVER for King Magazine.  I have not seen a playboy in years, but I don't recall them ever showing close-up shots of women's va jay jay.  Those other magazines do.



I get it now, Playboy is soft porn and not hard core/vulgar it seems.  Fair enough but I wish she'd just admit it was for the money. 

OT they sound beautiful together but an inspirational or gospel cd? Nope, I won't be buying it. Call it whatever but they don't inspire me to do anything...


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

I was surfing the net and found this pic. Apparently she was arrested back in 2005 for forgery and theft-by-receiving.


----------



## tonij2000

^ And she's the responsible one? LOL!


----------



## Jahpson

tonij2000 said:


> ^ And she's the responsible one? LOL!



right. 

I knew she was foul when she would marry a "man" (term used VERY loosely) who doesn't provide for nobody. Then stay with him. Everything isn't alright upstairs I see...


----------



## Sassys

Jahpson said:


> right.
> 
> I knew she was foul when she would marry a "man" (term used VERY loosely) who doesn't provide for nobody. Then stay with him. Everything isn't alright upstairs I see...


 

And I can't for the life a me figure out why she won't divorce his a$$.  It's not like she is staying with him for his money.  She talks about him like a dog, yet everytime there is a family event he is right there by her side (even at the mother's party in LA).  If he is such a dog, why pay his way to travel and bring his lazy a$$ with you to your sister's house.

Also, she doesn't want to be Toni's assistant, and wants to act.  Uh, how are you going to support yourself while looking for that big acting break?


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> And I can't for the life a me figure out why she won't divorce his a$$.  It's not like she is staying with him for his money.  She talks about him like a dog, yet everytime there is a family event he is right there by her side (even at the mother's party in LA).  If he is such a dog, why pay his way to travel and bring his lazy a$$ with you to your sister's house.
> 
> Also, she doesn't want to be Toni's assistant, and wants to act.  Uh, how are you going to support yourself while looking for that big acting break?



exactly.

That floored me when he was also moving in Toni's house. I would have looked at him like "where are you going?"

you don't bring home any income, you sit around all day on your azz, you insult me (i feel like i married my mother line), you wait on me hand, your seeing other people and you want to follow me wherever I go? No way Jose!


----------



## Sinarta

I think Towanda just keeps her husband around as the babysitter. Since she seems to always be with Toni as her assistant, she does need a babysitter and her husband isnt working so money is saved. That's just what I think!


----------



## Sassys

Sinarta said:


> I think Towanda just keeps her husband around as the babysitter. Since she seems to always be with Toni as her assistant, she does need a babysitter and her husband isnt working so money is saved. That's just what I think!


 
True, but I would not bring his narrow a$$ to LA with me for my mother's birthday.  She should have brought the kids with her and that is all.  Leave his a$$ with his side pieces in ATL.

Like DC-Cutie said, when she moved into Toni's house, his a$$ should have called Tyrone.


----------



## tonij2000

I read about an interview that Towanda's husband did and he said that we're not getting the whole story. He said that he (they maybe) was living somewhere else (another state) and had a job but moved to Atlanta so that Towanda could help Toni and he would look for work in Atlanta as well.

I think the interview is on Necole Bit$!% site.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think it is all a plot device and the show is footing the bill for airline tickets and such.


----------



## Ladybug09

Cause some women don't want to/can't be alone. They rather settle for any/bad man, than be by themselves.



Sassys said:


> *And I can't for the life a me figure out why she won't divorce his a$$.* It's not like she is staying with him for his money. She talks about him like a dog, yet everytime there is a family event he is right there by her side (even at the mother's party in LA). If he is such a dog, why pay his way to travel and bring his lazy a$$ with you to your sister's house.
> 
> Also, she doesn't want to be Toni's assistant, and wants to act. Uh, how are you going to support yourself while looking for that big acting break?


----------



## Jahpson

Sinarta said:


> I think Towanda just keeps her husband around as the babysitter. Since she seems to always be with Toni as her assistant, she does need a babysitter and her husband isnt working so money is saved. That's just what I think!



lets hope so, because with the way she complains that there is no extra income coming, that is another unnecessary mouth to feed.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Cause some women don't want to/can't be alone. They rather settle for any/bad man, than be by themselves.


 
But she claims they are not sleeping togther and he sees other women.  I guess she is getting "hers" with him when she needs it, since he is right there.  I personally could not do it. No way in hell I am living with a man I don't want, pay the bills and sit back while he has his side things.  Nope not me, Sassy's momma did not raise no fool.

I can do bad on my own lol


----------



## natcolb65

Ok Toni!!! Enough with saying you hate Maryland!!!! I LOVE Jerry's!!! The crab bomb is the bomb!!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

When they were singing I got chills.


----------



## natcolb65

WOW!!!! and he's a pastor!!! That is so sad.


----------



## tonij2000

He's some piece of work... big surprise they have d bags for husbands.


----------



## natcolb65

tonij2000 said:


> He's some piece of work... big surprise they have d bags for husbands.


 
Right!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> But she claims they are not sleeping togther and he sees other women.  I guess she is getting "hers" with him when she needs it, since he is right there.  I personally could not do it. No way in hell I am living with a man I don't want, pay the bills and sit back while he has his side things.  Nope not me, Sassy's momma did not raise no fool.
> 
> I can do bad on my own lol


I wasn't talking about sex, but of the presence of having a male/man around/in their lives.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*They sound _amazing_ when they sing...they all have beautiful voices.*~*


----------



## Jahpson

Their father was a real jerk for standing them up. How can you not show up? wow


----------



## Kansashalo

Dad not showing up and basically cutting off his family because of a divorce....boy I know that feeling all too well.



luvs*it* said:


> *~*They sound amazing when they sing...they all have beautiful voices.*~*



OMG they do!   Their harmony is awesome.


----------



## luvs*it*

Jahpson said:


> Their father was a real jerk for standing them up. How can you not show up? wow


 
*~*Right!! I couldn't believe he did that.  There is no excuse in the world that would suffice for him not showing up to the brunch.*~*


----------



## Bentley1

Jahpson said:


> exactly.
> 
> That floored me when he was also moving in Toni's house. *I would have looked at him like "where are you going?"*
> 
> you don't bring home any income, you sit around all day on your azz, you insult me (i feel like i married my mother line), you wait on me hand, your seeing other people and you want to follow me wherever I go? No way Jose!





I thought the same thing. He has no shame.


----------



## Sassys

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Right!! I couldn't believe he did that. There is no excuse in the world that would suffice for him not showing up to the brunch.*~*


 

I haven't watched the last episode yet, but I recall when they were showing the preview of the show, they were at a restaurant together and the father was there.  I remember Toni turning around as he was approaching the table and she said "Hi daddy".  They must have changed it for more dramatics.  Did the father not appear on camera?


----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


> I haven't watched the last episode yet, but I recall when they were showing the preview of the show, they were at a restaurant together and the father was there. I remember Toni turning around as he was approaching the table and she said "Hi daddy". They must have changed it for more dramatics. Did the father not appear on camera?


 
Okay, so a friend told me what happened. They changed the show, because on this clip he DID show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

he showed up, later but NOT in Maryland at the restaurant.


----------



## luvs*it*

Sassys said:


> I haven't watched the last episode yet, but I recall when they were showing the preview of the show, they were at a restaurant together and the father was there.  I remember Toni turning around as he was approaching the table and she said "Hi daddy".  They must have changed it for more dramatics.  Did the father not appear on camera?



*~*I remember seeing that preview too!! I don't know if that ep comes later, but he didn't show up (or at least they made it seem that way). They were saying that he always chooses his wife over them. I felt so bad for them...*~*


----------



## Bentley1

^ The preview they showed for next weeks episode shows them all at a restaurant with their father, so perhaps thats the preview you guys saw? 

If not, then that's really messed up that they would make their father look bad by editing him out of the episode as though he didn't show up to the brunch.  Ridic!


----------



## Seanymph

How tacky, throwing your husband a so called appreciation party, when the party wasn't even about him, no it's his wife trying to get a record deal out of him . Vince married a very selfish, self centered, and materialistic person.


----------



## Jahpson

Bentley1 said:


> ^ The preview they showed for next weeks episode shows them all at a restaurant with their father, so perhaps thats the preview you guys saw?
> 
> If not, then that's really messed up that they would make their father look bad by editing him out of the episode as though he didn't show up to the brunch.  Ridic!



i think that is when he visits them in atlanta. otherwise the girls wouldn't have been crying on the flight back home.


----------



## 4Elegance

Ladybug09 said:


> Cause some women don't want to/can't be alone. They rather settle for any/bad man, than be by themselves.



Yes there are some women that feel that way but I know a bunch of women who stay so that their kids are not raised in a single parent household.  I don't think that is always the right approach as the kids know that both parents are unhappy.  I know divorce is hard on some kids but watching a parent stay unhappy can also be just as hard on the kids.


----------



## Ladybug09

^Totally agree.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

That song was cute. Tamar actually has a nice voice.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Mama Ev is gangsta!


----------



## Jahpson

For the love of god, can someone hand tamar a real blush brush?


----------



## Jahpson

I have a girl crush on trina! She is so pretty


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Does anybody remember that show that Diddy had "The Assistant" or something like that and that crazy lady Kim that was on the show? She was sitting in the audience.....strange.....


----------



## michie

Yeah, "Poprah"!


----------



## Sassys

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Does anybody remember that show that Diddy had "The Assistant" or something like that and that crazy lady Kim that was on the show? She was sitting in the audience.....strange.....


 

I KNEW IT!!!  I kept saying is that her lol


----------



## Jahpson

Towanda disgusts me trying to defend Andre in being a good father. No, he is a babysitter.

a real father not only spends time with his kids, but PROVIDES for their welfare (food, clothes, shelter, etc.)

Let's see....living in a house OWNED by Toni, driving a car PURCHASED by Tamar, eating food BOUGHT BY TOWANDA


what part of provider is that? he is just the older child looking after the kids when mommy is working. BABY SITTER!

Tamar was 1000% right about this.

Damn the separation papers. I would have served his behind the D papers outside on the front porch with his bags and video games waiting!


----------



## Jahpson

Papa Braxton ain't sh*t.

All the time you spent hanging around the Wanda character, did it ever occur to you "hmm, i don't like my wife and we aren't friends...let me go file for divorce so I can get along with my life"??????


WHY did this fool even bother with marriage counseling if he didn't want to be with Evelyn no more?? Then crying when it was suggested that he stop seeing his homewrecking skank? What part of the game is this?

Dude is nothing but a bum with a fedora.


Although I was slightly disappointed with the way Mama Evelyn lost control like that. Never let them see you sweat. But I understand that she was unloading what she has been feeling for many years now. I hope that someday she finds inner peace with herself.


----------



## lareina507

I actually agree with Tamar regarding Andre, although she was a little hard on Towanda. I can she why Tamar would be so mad if she's financially helping Towanda, but yet her husband is unemployed and playing video games and still reaping all the benefits.

I really like their mom, or at least the shows version of her. I'm still trying to figure out how she ended up with nothing after the divorce. Their kids didn't even know their gran-dad he should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## tannedsilk

Jahpson said:


> Towanda disgusts me trying to defend Andre in being a good father. No, he is a babysitter.
> 
> a real father not only spends time with his kids, but PROVIDES for their welfare (food, clothes, shelter, etc.)
> 
> Let's see....living in a house OWNED by Toni, driving a car PURCHASED by Tamar, eating food BOUGHT BY TOWANDA
> 
> 
> what part of provider is that? he is just the older child looking after the kids when mommy is working. BABY SITTER!
> 
> Tamar was 1000% right about this.
> 
> *Damn the separation papers. *I would have served his behind the D papers outside on the front porch with his bags and video games waiting!



Preach!!! 

The boy didn't have a word to say when she gave him his papers. 

ITA she should have gone for the main event and stop pussyfooting around.  WHT she waiting for!


----------



## tannedsilk

Jahpson said:


> Papa Braxton ain't sh*t.
> 
> *Dude is nothing but a bum with a fedora.*



*Dead*


----------



## DC-Cutie

"lay it low and spread it wide" - Momma Evelyn - priceless!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Jahpson said:


> Papa Braxton ain't sh*t.
> 
> All the time you spent hanging around the Wanda character, did it ever occur to you "hmm, i don't like my wife and we aren't friends...let me go file for divorce so I can get along with my life"??????
> 
> 
> *WHY did this fool even bother with marriage counseling if he didn't want to be with Evelyn no more??* Then crying when it was suggested that he stop seeing his homewrecking skank? What part of the game is this?
> 
> Dude is nothing but a bum with a fedora.
> 
> 
> Although I was slightly disappointed with the way Mama Evelyn lost control like that. Never let them see you sweat. But I understand that she was unloading what she has been feeling for many years now. I hope that someday she finds inner peace with herself.


 
I have not watched the last episode yet, but Toni mentioned in the state of Georgia, before you can get a divorce, you have to go to marriage couseling.  She mentioned this in one of the episodes about her own marriage.  Not sure where Evelyn filed for divorce (Maryland or Georgia)


----------



## Sassys

I am still trying to figure out Traci's pen and pencil comment


----------



## naebyllej

Sassys said:


> I am still trying to figure out Traci's pen and pencil comment


 
I think Traci is still trying to figure that one out herself. It gave me a good laugh for the night.


----------



## spylove22

Their mama is very pretty.


----------



## Seanymph

It's a sad shame when people want you to sugar coat sh!t. Tamar gave it to her straight. Talking all that rara "He's a terrific father, just a terrible husband, he's not a babysitter, he's a father". Please. He ain't doing diddly squat for you and your kids. Come on Tawanda wake the F up.  Please excuse my language, i get fed up when i see a beautiful woman letting a man walk all over her.


----------



## tannedsilk

Seanymph said:


> It's a sad shame when people want you to sugar coat sh!t. Tamar gave it to her straight. Talking all that rara "He's a terrific father, just a terrible husband, he's not a babysitter, he's a father". Please. He ain't doing diddly squat for you and your kids. Come on Tawanda wake the F up.  Please excuse my language, i get fed up when i see a beautiful woman letting a man walk all over her.



She got upset because she knew her sister was talking the TRUTH!

That was the 'real deal Holyfield' (boxer) and she did not like it - not a bit.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Seanymph said:


> It's a sad shame when people want you to sugar coat sh!t. Tamar gave it to her straight. Talking all that rara "He's a terrific father, just a terrible husband, he's not a babysitter, he's a father". Please. He ain't doing diddly squat for you and your kids. Come on Tawanda wake the F up. Please excuse my language, i get fed up when i see a beautiful woman letting a man walk all over her.


 
Tamar may be offdahook.com, but when she speaks to her sisters about REAL issues, she doesn't sugarcoat it and I can appreciate it.

Towanda screaming "He's not a babysitter..." was just a mess.  He's not a provider, a husband, a friend or a responsible father or the man of the house (because a man provides for his).  He is JUST A BABYSITTER.  And then for him to be driving the car that Tamar got for her is a mess.com!  I would be pissed too.  He's living rent free and still going out seeing other women - OH HELL TO THE NAW!

But these problems aren't new.  When Towanda was on that show "Starting Over", they already had problems and that show was on years ago (I think she also had problems with fertility).  She should have gotten out then.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She was with him back then? Oh Lawd.

How embarrassing for the father to not know his grandkids.


----------



## RedDuchess

natcolb65 said:


> Ok Toni!!! Enough with saying you hate Maryland!!!! I LOVE Jerry's!!! The crab bomb is the bomb!!!


 
No, the Firecracker Crab Bomb is the Bomb


----------



## natcolb65

RedDuchess said:


> No, the Firecracker Crab Bomb is the Bomb


 
As many times as I've been there I have never tried that one, I'm gonna have to try it next time I go!!!


----------



## Jahpson

tannedsilk said:


> She got upset because she knew her sister was talking the TRUTH!
> 
> That was the 'real deal Holyfield' (boxer) and she did not like it - not a bit.



she was mad because she didn't think anyone could see what a loser her husband is, but her.


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> Tamar may be offdahook.com, but when she speaks to her sisters about REAL issues, she doesn't sugarcoat it and I can appreciate it.
> 
> Towanda screaming "He's not a babysitter..." was just a mess.  He's not a provider, a husband, a friend or a responsible father or the man of the house (because a man provides for his).  He is JUST A BABYSITTER.  And then for him to be driving the car that Tamar got for her is a mess.com!  I would be pissed too.  He's living rent free and still going out seeing other women - OH HELL TO THE NAW!
> 
> But these problems aren't new. * When Towanda was on that show "Starting Over", they already had problems and that show was on years ago (I think she also had problems with fertility).  *She should have gotten out then.



was he as lazy on the show then?


----------



## michie

He wasn't casted on the show. It was her, living in a house full of other women, IIRC.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> He wasn't casted on the show. It was her, living in a house full of other women, IIRC.



It's just cast (sorry, that word is a sore spot for me, I cringe when I see "casted")


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> It's just cast (sorry, that word is a sore spot for me, I cringe when I see "casted")



I thought so! I just kept typing when the phone didn't correct it :/


----------



## Seanymph

DC-Cutie said:


> Tamar may be offdahook.com, but when she speaks to her sisters about REAL issues, she doesn't sugarcoat it and I can appreciate it.
> 
> Towanda screaming "He's not a babysitter..." was just a mess.  He's not a provider, a husband, a friend or a responsible father or the man of the house (because a man provides for his). * He is JUST A BABYSITTER.  And then for him to be driving the car that Tamar got for her is a mess.com!  I would be pissed too.  He's living rent free and still going out seeing other women - OH HELL TO THE NAW!*
> 
> But these problems aren't new.  When Towanda was on that show "Starting Over", they already had problems and that show was on years ago (I think she also had problems with fertility).  She should have gotten out then.




Whoo lord. Driving Tamar car,living in Toni's house, all free of charge. Plus why did it seem like Trina didn't want Tawanda to give Andre those separation papers? 

These ladies all seem to have problematic marriages obviously a result from there parents divorce and obvious anger and bitterness shown at the restaraunt. In my opinion I don't think this meeting was appropriate. No one informed the mother there father was coming knowing how she feels, They claim they wanted to clear the air and heal, but I damn sure didn't see that happening. Tamar wanted answers but I believe she was stirring sh!t up. But one thing that the father said was "stop letting you mother run yall lives"  Instantly I remembered Tawanda saying " My mother doesn't want me to get divorced, because she likes Andre".

What? This man is doing nothing for you and your kids, screwing women outside the marriage, and your mother wants you to stay with him, when she divorced her husband for his infidelities?  WTF!!!! Am I missing something here?


----------



## Ladybug09

Seanymph said:


> Whoo lord. Driving Tamar car,living in Toni's house, all free of charge. Plus why did it seem like Trina didn't want Tawanda to give Andre those separation papers?
> 
> These ladies all seem to have problematic marriages obviously a result from there parents divorce and obvious anger and bitterness shown at the restaraunt. In my opinion I don't think this meeting was appropriate. No one informed the mother there father was coming knowing how she feels, They claim they wanted to clear the air and heal, but I damn sure didn't see that happening. Tamar wanted answers but I believe she was stirring sh!t up. But one thing that the father said was "stop letting you mother run yall lives"  Instantly I remembered Tawanda saying " My mother doesn't want me to get divorced, because she likes Andre".
> 
> What? This man is doing nothing for you and your kids, screwing women outside the marriage, and your mother wants you to stay with him, when she divorced her husband for his infidelities?  WTF!!!! Am I missing something here?



Girl, you are on it.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Sassys said:


> I am still trying to figure out Traci's pen and pencil comment



I caught myself up yesterday and I finally saw the reunion show. I got a good laugh out of that comment. Basically if you ask a stupid question then you get a stupid answer. Lol


----------



## Jahpson

Seanymph said:


> Whoo lord. Driving Tamar car,living in Toni's house, all free of charge. Plus why did it seem like Trina didn't want Tawanda to give Andre those separation papers?
> 
> These ladies all seem to have problematic marriages obviously a result from there parents divorce and obvious anger and bitterness shown at the restaraunt. In my opinion I don't think this meeting was appropriate. No one informed the mother there father was coming knowing how she feels, They claim they wanted to clear the air and heal, but I damn sure didn't see that happening. Tamar wanted answers but I believe she was stirring sh!t up. But one thing that the father said was "stop letting you mother run yall lives"  Instantly I remembered Tawanda saying " My mother doesn't want me to get divorced, because she likes Andre".
> 
> What? This man is doing nothing for you and your kids, screwing women outside the marriage, and your mother wants you to stay with him, when she divorced her husband for his infidelities?  WTF!!!! Am I missing something here?



yeah that's weird

I think Trina doesn't want Towanda and Andre to separate because she has already been through a divorce? idk. that could be Evelyn's stance as well.


----------



## Sassys

It's sad how they all have messed up relationships; except Tamar (that we know of).  Vince seems like a very calm person and Tamar is very high strung, so it evens out their relationship, but If Tamar takes off because of this show, then I wonder if the marriage will survive.  

IMO I don't see her ever having a singing career like she wants.  We already have a light skinned black girl with the blonde weaves/wigs and you know there will never be room for another.  Her best chances of being a STAR, is with this show and then getting her own show.


----------



## GOALdigger

Sassys said:


> It's sad how they all have messed up relationships; except Tamar (that we know of). Vince seems like a very calm person and Tamar is very high strung, so it evens out their relationship, but If Tamar takes off because of this show, then I wonder if the marriage will survive.
> 
> IMO I don't see her ever having a singing career like she wants. *We already have a light skinned black girl with the blonde weaves/wigs and you know there will never be room for another*. Her best chances of being a STAR, is with this show and then getting her own show.


 
HA!!! But she would be so much more entertaining to watch in interview then the other blonde black girl.LOL


----------



## Jahpson

sassys said:


> it's sad how they all have messed up relationships; except tamar (that we know of).  Vince seems like a very calm person and tamar is very high strung, so it evens out their relationship, but if tamar takes off because of this show, then i wonder if the marriage will survive.
> 
> Imo i don't see her ever having a singing career like she wants.  *we already have a light skinned black girl with the blonde weaves/wigs and you know there will never be room for another. * her best chances of being a star, is with this show and then getting her own show.



lol


----------



## Sassys

SPOTTED: The Braxtons Filming Their Reality Show In Los Angeles  Is that Dad in the back??


----------



## Ladybug09

what the hell is up with these tight behind leggings. Not cute.

LEGGINGS are NOT PANTS!


----------



## nikonsandbags

i miss this show...my husband totally thinks there is to much makeup though...they dont it. they all look great to me.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think they look good.

Lady Gaga was on Stern this morning and she referring to Vince as "her boss".

Ca-ching.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think they look good.
> 
> Lady Gaga was on Stern this morning and she referring to Vince as "her boss".
> 
> Ca-ching.


 
he is her boss.  She's his artist on his label.  somebody gettin PAID!


----------



## chantal1922

I finally watched the first season a few weeks ago. I can't wait for the second season.


----------



## New-New

I love this show. It's my third favorite reality show after Basketball Wives and The Real Housewives of Atlanta.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Do we know when the second season is airing?


----------



## NYC BAP

Does anyone know when the reunion will air?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Wow there wasn't a reunion?


----------



## Sassys

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Wow there wasn't a reunion?



Reunion aired a few weeks ago.


----------



## NYC BAP

Sassys said:


> Reunion aired a few weeks ago.



Wondering when it will air again, my DVR didn't tape it for some reason.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Oh dang! Really?!?! I was watching almost every episode today on Tivo. I have maybe 4 more to go. Maybe it's in there, hehe. Thanks Sass!


----------



## chantal1922

Sneak peep of season 2. The new starts Nov. 10
http://theybf.com/2011/08/18/sneak-...ber?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Yay! I am so glad the show was renewed. It's the only reality show I've ever made sure I watched on the day/time it originally aired. lol.


----------



## Jahpson

the reunion was dumb. I didn't get it and I ordered the season on itunes

but saw it on tv


----------



## Sassys

Tamar Braxton @ SAVE THE MUSIC


----------



## tonij2000

^ I think Tamar looks great.


----------



## DC-Cutie

No bueno on the wig


----------



## Ladybug09

that wig is a mess.com.


----------



## tannedsilk

For such a pretty woman, she always has a tragic look.  I just don't understand it, maybe she should go back to the basics - less is more.


----------



## chantal1922

^^agree


----------



## New-New

tannedsilk said:


> For such a pretty woman, she always has a tragic look.  I just don't understand it, maybe she should go back to the basics - less is more.



She stay doin' the most in the worst way with everything about her. 

If she had a good stylist or, hell, some friends with good taste, she would be stunning.


----------



## tannedsilk

New-New said:


> She stay doin' the most in the worst way with everything about her.
> 
> *If she had a good stylist or, hell, some friends with good taste, she would be stunning.*



ITA she needs help............lots of help.......


----------



## Jahpson

she needs a wig stylist


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

I wonder if they are going to ever release a family album?


----------



## GOALdigger

i like the shoes.


----------



## Sassys

New Season starts tomorrow @9pm on WE


----------



## Ladybug09

They were on Wendy yesterday. Why is Toni's makeup ALWAYS toooo light! Toni, you are NOT that color!!!!!

Same with Tamar. And i'm sorry, but I think she bleaches.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sassys said:


> New Season starts tomorrow @9pm on WE



Really?!?! for the reminder.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> They were on Wendy yesterday. Why is Toni's makeup ALWAYS toooo light! Toni, you are NOT that color!!!!!
> 
> Same with Tamar. And i'm sorry, but I think she bleaches.


 
deep rooted issues...  Everybody ain't light skintided


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> deep rooted issues... Everybody ain't light skintided


 
As a light skin woman by nature, I never understood why so many "dark skin" women want light skin (being light skin has it's problems).  I kept starring at them on Wendy and there is no way they are not bleaching.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> As a light skin woman by nature, I never understood why so many "dark skin" women want light skin (being light skin has it's problems).  I kept starring at them on Wendy and there is no way they are not bleaching.



They have a halo glow going on that comes with skin bleaching.


----------



## GOALdigger

Ladybug09 said:


> They were on Wendy yesterday. Why is Toni's makeup ALWAYS toooo light! Toni, you are NOT that color!!!!!
> 
> *Same with Tamar. And i'm sorry, but I think she bleaches*.


 
me too. Her lightskinnedness(lol) does not look authentic. I should know cause not only am I lightskin, but I'm the President. LOL

Just kidding guys no color complex her. But Tamar skin tone is suspect.


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> They have* a halo glow* going on that comes with skin bleaching.


 

that's it. I couldn't put my finger on it.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Ladybug09 said:


> They were on Wendy yesterday. Why is Toni's makeup ALWAYS toooo light! Toni, you are NOT that color!!!!!
> 
> Same with Tamar. And i'm sorry, *but I think she bleaches*.


 
I think so too



Sassys said:


> As a light skin woman by nature,* I never understood why so many "dark skin" women want light skin* (being light skin has it's problems).  I kept starring at them on Wendy and there is no way they are not bleaching.


 
It goes back to slavery and how people with lighter skin tones were given preferential treatment aka house jobs, not field work and a slew of other stuff.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

the wigs look a smidge better and Toni's house is gorgeous


----------



## natcolb65

I'm a little bored and it seems like they're acting more than they did last season, especially the mother.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I think so too
> 
> 
> 
> It goes back to slavery and how people with lighter skin tones were given preferential treatment aka house jobs, not field work and a slew of other stuff.



.


----------



## Sassys

I can't with Towanda's husband. No he did not say, fine I will buy some milk.  YOU DON'T HAVE A JOB!!!!  There is no way in hell I am letting my sister's husband whom she is seperated from move into my house.  GET A JOB!!!!


----------



## GOALdigger

natcolb65 said:


> I'm a little bored and it seems like they're acting more than they did last season, especially the mother.


 
me too. Tamar is even louder than last year.


----------



## GOALdigger

Sassys said:


> I can't with Towanda's husband. No he did not say, fine I will buy some milk. YOU DON'T HAVE A JOB!!!! There is no way in hell I am letting my sister's husband whom she is seperated from move into my house. GET A JOB!!!!


 

me neither. Plus he's probably getting paid from the show so that no motivation at all. But you'd think being called a deadbeat on cable television would be motivation enough.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I didn't know that Vince was still in the hospital.


----------



## tannedsilk

Sassys said:


> I can't with Towanda's husband. No he did not say, fine I will buy some milk.  YOU DON'T HAVE A JOB!!!!  *There is no way in hell I am letting my sister's husband whom she is seperated from move into my house.  GET A JOB!!!!*



Co sign!!! It's not like his writing is making any money.  Dude you can write in your time off.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think that entire scenario is staged for television.


----------



## ali w

GOALdigger said:


> me too. Tamar is even louder than last year.


 

Yes she is and beyond full of herself! She better be careful, because just as quickly as the public liked her they will turn on her.


----------



## natcolb65

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think that entire scenario is staged for television.



That whole epi seemed staged. I loved it last season but I don't know if I'll be watching this season. And I'm getting a lil tired of them talking bad about Maryland!!!!


----------



## chantal1922

I am watching the show now. I can't believe Towanda's husband said he would buy some milk and cereal but he doesn't see his family moving anytime soon


----------



## tonij2000

Toni is dating her ex husband, wow!


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> deep rooted issues...  Everybody ain't light skintided





Sassys said:


> As a light skin woman by nature, I never understood why so many "dark skin" women want light skin (being light skin has it's problems).  I kept starring at them on Wendy and there is no way they are not bleaching.





DC-Cutie said:


> They have a halo glow going on that comes with skin bleaching.





GOALdigger said:


> me too. Her lightskinnedness(lol) does not look authentic. I should know cause not only am I lightskin, but I'm the President. LOL
> 
> Just kidding guys no color complex her. But Tamar skin tone is suspect.



I co sign on all of this!



Sassys said:


> I can't with Towanda's husband. No he did not say, fine I will buy some milk.  YOU DON'T HAVE A JOB!!!!  There is no way in hell I am letting my sister's husband whom she is seperated from move into my house.  GET A JOB!!!!


She need to kick him to the curb. Whether it's scripted for TV or real, all around it makes her look pathetic.



BagOuttaHell said:


> I didn't know that Vince was still in the hospital.


His a$$ needs to lose some weight. He looks bigger this season.



tonij2000 said:


> Toni is dating her ex husband, wow!


Love the song Tamar wrote about it. Also, I don't think they're dating, just having sex. Also on Wendy, Toni said she is now also dating white men.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

You know I was thinking the same. Vince does look bigger.


----------



## epaz

oh I love this show! i also think its good that they talk about how the dynamics have changed between them all since the show has started.   

Im also wondering what does Towandas necklace mean? initials maybe?


----------



## ClassicFab

Sassys said:


> I can't with Towanda's husband. No he did not say, fine I will buy some milk.  YOU DON'T HAVE A JOB!!!!  There is no way in hell I am letting my sister's husband whom she is seperated from move into my house.  GET A JOB!!!!



ALL OF THIS!!!! He annoys me to no end! Such a scrub!!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

BagOuttaHell said:


> You know I was thinking the same. Vince does look bigger.


 
What is he in the hospital for?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

tonij2000 said:


> Toni is dating her ex husband, wow!


 
I thought that one of the reasons why they broke up was b/c he was trying to live off of her....



Sassys said:


> I can't with Towanda's husband. No he did not say, fine I will buy some milk.  YOU DON'T HAVE A JOB!!!!  There is no way in hell I am letting my sister's husband whom she is seperated from move into my house.  GET A JOB!!!!


 
I hope they are not still "together" b/c of the show. I don't understand why he can't get a real job that actually pays and write his books in his spare time. 



ClassicFab said:


> ALL OF THIS!!!! He annoys me to no end! Such a scrub!!!


 
Trina and Gabe need to go ahead and get a divorce b/c I don't think the trust issue will ever die and has anybody ever seen Traci's husband besides that one episode?


----------



## Sassys

I am ready to bash Towanda's husband in the head.  GET A JOB!!!  Why does she have to stay home and cater to you, she is separated from you!!!  GET A JOB!!!!


----------



## natcolb65

Sassys said:


> I am ready to bash Towanda's husband in the head. GET A JOB!!! Why does she have to stay home and cater to you, she is separated from you!!! GET A JOB!!!!


 
Right!!! I was like....is he joking!!!! 

Tamar is starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## natcolb65

I think I'm done with this show. They're acting to much and I'm tied of the Maryland bashing.


----------



## Sassys

natcolb65 said:


> I think I'm done with this show. They're acting to much and *I'm tied of the Maryland bashing.*


 
LMAO!  Nutbush  

Tamar and Toni act like Maryland is a third world country .

I love Tamar


----------



## natcolb65

Sassys said:


> LMAO!  Nutbush
> 
> Tamar and Toni act like Maryland is a third world country .
> 
> I love Tamar



I liked her last season but I'm starting not to like her. She's rude and I'm sure all the putting MD down is playing a part in making me not like her or any of them except Traci.


----------



## chantal1922

What part of Maryland does Traci live in? Tamar is acting like Maryland is a sh*thole. Last season I liked Tamar. I found her funny but this season she is way too over the top. Don't get me started on Towanda husband Andre. If they are separated then he needs to go!


----------



## natcolb65

chantal1922 said:


> What part of Maryland does Traci live in? Tamar is acting like Maryland is a sh*thole. Last season I liked Tamar. I found her funny but this season she is way too over the top. Don't get me started on Towanda husband Andre. If they are separated then he needs to go!



Exactly!!! I grew up in Columbia Md which was voted the number two small city in the US last year!!! Which is not that far from where they grew up so I don't understand why she bashes Md so much. Not sure where Traci lives but I would guess near DC since she's into gogo music.


----------



## Ladybug09

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I thought that one of the reasons why they broke up was b/c he was trying to live off of her....
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they are not still "together" b/c of the show. I don't understand why he can't get a real job that actually pays and write his books in his spare time.
> 
> 
> 
> Trina and Gabe need to go ahead and get a divorce b/c I don't think the trust issue will ever die and has anybody ever seen Traci's husband besides that one episode?


 

Mint Condition just released a song, so maybe he's working now.


----------



## Shoegal30

Traci lives in Baltimore.  I guess while they don't like coming to MD because of what their family went through there, their comments are still a bit out of control.  But then again, they are classic examples of people forgetting where they came from.

But you know what, Hilary Duff said that MD was trashy too! idk......


----------



## chantal1922

I don't think Hilary is from MD. She made that comment when she visited the area her ex boyfriend grew up. Also Hilary I believe Hilary apologized or at least tried to change her comment after she got a little backlash. I grew up in Maryland (right outside of DC). I am not the biggest fan of Baltimore (no offense to anyone who grew up or lives there) but to trash a whole state is plain ignorant. Tamar and co have a right to their opinions but they should think twice before trashing their home state. Especially Tamar who wants to release an album. If the album is released I am sure  she will make a few promo/concert stops in Baltimore and or DC.


----------



## AEGIS

Shoegal30 said:


> *Traci lives in Baltimore.*  I guess while they don't like coming to MD because of what their family went through there, their comments are still a bit out of control.  But then again, they are classic examples of people forgetting where they came from.
> 
> But you know what, Hilary Duff said that MD was trashy too! idk......





i live in MD and uhm....I avoid Bmore at all costs


----------



## natcolb65

I have lived in MD my whole life and I'm not a big fan of Bmore. I consider myself a DC girl  but I would never go on tv bashing it. It has it's problems but all cities do. I know I won't be buying her CD but I wouldn't have even if she hadn't trashed my home state.


----------



## beantownSugar

I'm not from Baltimore city but from the County and I see why people don't "love" Baltimore City but it has nice areas (some of which are drop dead gorgeous tbh).  Ignorance is bliss I suppose.  MD is the $$ richest state in the country while CA and GA are not ... for someone so into money as Tamar clearly is, you think she'd know that.

I have doubts about her starting a music career which is kind of sad since it's her goal in life.


----------



## natcolb65

beantownSugar said:


> I'm not from Baltimore city but from the County and I see why people don't "love" Baltimore City but it has nice areas (some of which are drop dead gorgeous tbh). Ignorance is bliss I suppose. MD is the $$ richest state in the country while CA and GA are not ... for someone so into money as Tamar clearly is, you think she'd know that.
> 
> I have doubts about her starting a music career which is kind of sad since it's her goal in life.


 
I just read that!!! Good point. I used to live in Bmore County when I was little in Lochern.


----------



## pollinilove

why did vince marry tamar she seems mean


----------



## Sassys

pollinilove said:


> why did vince marry tamar she seems mean



I think Tamar is being extra for the cameras.  Last season she was the one that was all about family (seeing her Dad and her parents making peace with one another).  She loves her sisters and only want what is best for them.  Is she melodramatic and bratty, yes, but I can see she has a big heart. 

Vince is her opposite.  You can tell he is not impressed with all the extra/divaness.  You can see she does not need to put on a show for him, because he is not falling for it. She also said last year, they don't have a prenup and Vince does not seem like the stupid type to marry a gold digger.


----------



## tannedsilk

Sassys said:


> *I think Tamar is being extra for the cameras.*  Last season she was the one that was all about family (seeing her Dad and her parents making peace with one another).  She loves her sisters and only want what is best for them.  Is she melodramatic and bratty, yes, but I can see she has a big heart.
> 
> Vince is her opposite.  You can tell he is not impressed with all the extra/divaness.  You can see she does not need to put on a show for him, because he is not falling for it. She also said last year, they don't have a prenup and Vince does not seem like the stupid type to marry a gold digger.



ITA - she does need to realize that most lovable can turn into most detested very quickly.  I'm sure she knows how to reign it in as necessary when dealing with her hubby, somehow he doesn't strike me as a pushover.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Sassys said:


> I think Tamar is being extra for the cameras.  Last season she was the one that was all about family (seeing her Dad and her parents making peace with one another).  She loves her sisters and only want what is best for them.  Is she melodramatic and bratty, yes, but I can see she has a big heart.
> 
> Vince is her opposite.  You can tell he is not impressed with all the extra/divaness.  You can see she does not need to put on a show for him, because he is not falling for it. She also said last year, they don't have a prenup and Vince does not seem like the stupid type to marry a gold digger.


 
I think everybody is doing a little extra for the cameras this season.


----------



## Sassys

Looks like Tamar and Vincent are selling their house and have bought a new house

http://realestalker.blogspot.com/2011/12/vincent-herbert-and-tamar-braxton-buy.html

New House


----------



## Sassys

WE tv announced today that the network has greenlit the original series Tamar & Vince (working title) for its 2012 programming slate. The series will showcase Tamar Braxton and husband Vincent Herbert as they navigate their hectic lives, from Tamar&#8217;s solo album to Vince&#8217;s busy career as a successful music producer. WE tv has ordered eight, one-hour episodes tentatively scheduled to premiere in fourth quarter 2012; production begins in March.

&#8220;Tamar & Vince is a great addition to WE tv&#8217;s schedule, especially as we expand into a third night of original programming catering to the underserved audience of African-American women that love Braxton Family Values,&#8221; said Kim Martin, President & GM, WE tv. &#8220;Tamar is a huge part of what&#8217;s made that show such a success; she is completely over the top and our viewers just love her!&#8221;

&#8220;We are so very excited for this amazing opportunity,&#8221; said Braxton. &#8220;With our family series, Braxton Family Values, we aim to show audiences the true meaning of family and sisterhood, and with our new show, marriage. Our journey as two driven individuals that love as hard as we work is one we think audiences will relate to.&#8221;

Tamar & Vince is a spin-off of WE tv&#8217;s hit original series, Braxton Family Values, where youngest sister, Tamar, has proven to be the show&#8217;s breakout star. This new show will follow Tamar in her ongoing pursuit of pop super stardom, with Vince helping and supporting her every step of the way. In Tamar&#8217;s world, anything can happen, but Vince is always there to be the voice of reason, and bring her back down to earth. Viewers will get an inside look at their complicated yet devoted relationship, including how their upscale lifestyle must adjust as Vince recovers from a recent life-threatening health scare.

Tamar & Vince is being produced for WE tv by Magical Elves. Annabelle McDonald serves as the executive producer for the network.



Read more: http://straightfromthea.com/2011/12...-land-family-business-spin-off/#ixzz1h6s1xxCj


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I can't wait for "Tamar & Vince"...Tamar makes BFV interesting!*~*


----------



## ClassicFab

I really don't get it with Towanda and her husband. What a scrub a**!


----------



## Oceane

Damon is Kim K's ex-husband.


----------



## tonij2000

^ Is he on this show?


----------



## Oceane

Yeah he was the producer that was sitting down in the room with Harvey and Tamar.


----------



## Sassys

ClassicFab said:


> I really don't get it with Towanda and her husband. What a scrub a**!




Exactly!  I just don't get why she is holding on to him.  Millions of men still spend time with their kids and are divorced from the children's mother.  There is no excuse to keep that man around.


----------



## DC-Cutie

all the women, including Mom have men troubles...  

I'd give Gabe something to track!  He had a whole lot of nerve.  If you don't trust me, pack your ish and get out.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> all the women, including Mom have men troubles...
> 
> I'd give Gabe something to track!  He had a whole lot of nerve.  If you don't trust me, pack your ish and get out.



Hello! The man has been cheating for 5yrs and has the nerve to question and track her. I wish some man would....

Also, I was surprised that Toni is such good friends with her ex, considering Tamar said he was using her for her money.

I really don't understand Vince and Tamar's relationship. He treats her like he cannot be bothered with her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Hello! The man has been cheating for 5yrs and has the nerve to question and track her. I wish some man would....
> 
> Also, I was surprised that Toni is such good friends with her ex, considering Tamar said he was using her for her money.
> 
> I really don't understand Vince and Tamar's relationship. He treats her like he cannot be bothered with her.



Vince wants arm candy & Tamar wants a man to provide for her ..

Toni isn't divorced...  She's a mess actually.  She was on some talk show talking about 'playing in the snow' her childish reference to dating white men.  But then out of the next breath, says she still sleeps with her soon-to-be ex...

Issues!


----------



## mundodabolsa

these sisters all look exactly alike, and then there's towanda. 


(although I do sometimes see towanda features in the pre-surgery pictures of the girls.)


----------



## tonij2000

Sassys said:


> I really don't understand Vince and Tamar's relationship. He treats her like he cannot be bothered with her.



She acts so childish sometimes. Like she doesn't know when to be serious, every thing is a joke...

Then she talks too dang much.

I bet his blood pressure hates her.


----------



## tonij2000

mundodabolsa said:


> these sisters all look exactly alike, and then there's towanda.
> 
> 
> (although I do sometimes see towanda features in the pre-surgery pictures of the girls.)



There's Towanda and Traci.


----------



## mundodabolsa

tonij2000 said:


> There's Towanda and Traci.



I think traci is just like the others though, if she had a skinnier face and long hair she would be really similar. 

in the old mugshot from towanda's dui she actually has a face structure more similar to her sisters'.


----------



## limom

tonij2000 said:


> There's Towanda and Traci.



Towanda looks like her Daddy with a wig.

What was on Toni's face after her surgery?
Does she uses Pro-Activ like the rest of us??

Tamar's new show looks promising. She is crazy BUT funny.
Vince kind of has an unintentional funny streak on his own.
I'll tune in for sure.


----------



## Sassys

mundodabolsa said:


> I think traci is just like the others though, if she had a skinnier face and long hair she would be really similar.
> 
> in the old mugshot from towanda's dui she actually has a face structure more similar to her sisters'.



Traci looks exactly like their father. I don't think Towanda looks anything like the rest of them. I really wish she would stop holding on to that looser husband like a security blanket.


----------



## luvs*it*

Sassys said:


> Exactly! I just don't get why she is holding on to him. Millions of men still spend time with their kids and are divorced from the children's mother. There is no excuse to keep that man around.


 
*~*This.*~*


----------



## Ladybug09

dc-cutie said:


> all the women, including mom have men troubles...
> 
> I'd give gabe something to track! He had a whole lot of nerve. If you don't trust me, pack your ish and get out.


 amen!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Hello! The man has been cheating for 5yrs and has the nerve to question and track her. I wish some man would....
> 
> Also, I was surprised that Toni is such good friends with her ex, considering Tamar said he was using her for her money.
> 
> *I really don't understand Vince and Tamar's relationship. He treats her like he cannot be bothered with her*.


 Yep, I wonder this too.


----------



## Shoegal30

Ladybug09 said:


> Yep, I wonder this too.


Funny you should mention Vince and Tamar's relationship, they just got their own reality show!


----------



## Ladybug09

I can't watch a whole entire show with Tamar. OVERLOAD!


----------



## addisonshopper

I can't take 6 seconds of Tamar let alone 60minutes. I am not a fan


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> I really don't understand Vince and Tamar's relationship. He treats her like he cannot be bothered with her.




Tamar is OTT. They show moments when he and Tamar are joking back and forth.  I think they have a really sarcastic kinda relationship.  idk...my dh and i are kinda like that...if people heard the things we say to each other they would think we hated each other..but it's the complete opposite  he also knows when tamar is being extra as hell so he just ignores it...lol...he plays the hell outta her and i laugh every time

...and he and tamar have been together for like 12 years...they're doing something right


----------



## AEGIS

i really dislike when he gets up from the table.  that is hella rude


----------



## AEGIS

where did Towanda get a birkin if she cannot pay rent?  did toni gift it to her?


----------



## GOALdigger

AEGIS said:


> where did Towanda get a birkin if she cannot pay rent? did toni gift it to her?


 
Isn't toni recovering from her 2nd bankruptcy too? Maybe it's an old birkin, but yea it's not my money


----------



## GOALdigger

I don't get the understanding about not being able to afford housing if you're on a reality show. She  should get paid enough to afford a townhome or a apartment. I mean what does she spend her money on if she can't afford basic essentials like housing?


----------



## AEGIS

GOALdigger said:


> Isn't toni recovering from her 2nd bankruptcy too? Maybe it's an old birkin, but yea it's not my money




that's what i am hoping

...toni keeps complaining about being the "braxton family business" which IA with but she needs to realize that this show was Tamar's idea and Tamar is producing it...and w/o this show nobody would be checking for Toni Braxton as much

....i do wonder why she hasn't met with producers or anything...it could very likely be due to her health--she always seems tired and is in and out of the doctor--Vince is obviously booking her shoes--i just have a hard time believing that Vince is a bad producer.  It wasn't a problem for her that Vince + Tamar were together [she hooked them up] when Tamar wasn't being managed by him..maybe it's too much competition


----------



## AEGIS

GOALdigger said:


> I don't get the understanding about not being able to afford housing if you're on a reality show. She  should get paid enough to afford a townhome or a apartment. I mean what does she spend her money on if she can't afford basic essentials like housing?




...i am hoping it is simply for the show and that she can in fact afford a house.  maybe next season she will live with her mom

i will say that I am surprised that this show has done so well this season.  the episodes are interesting.

Tawanda is the sister everyone is close to it appears


----------



## GOALdigger

AEGIS said:


> that's what i am hoping
> 
> ...toni keeps complaining about being the "braxton family business" which IA with but she needs to realize that this show was Tamar's idea and Tamar is producing it...and w/o this show nobody would be checking for Toni Braxton as much
> 
> ....i do wonder why she hasn't met with producers or anything*...it could very likely be due to her health--she always seems tired and is in and out of the doctor--Vince is obviously booking her shoes--*i just have a hard time believing that Vince is a bad producer. It wasn't a problem for her that Vince + Tamar were together [she hooked them up] when Tamar wasn't being managed by him..maybe it's too much competition


 
I agree I'm sorry Toni, but I wouldn't invest to much into talent that unreliable. So for your illness but you get what I mean. I didn't know Tamar was the producer of the show.


----------



## GOALdigger

AEGIS said:


> ...i am* hoping it is simply for the show and that she can in fact afford a house. maybe next season she will live with her mom*
> 
> i will say that I am surprised that this show has done so well this season. the episodes are interesting.
> 
> Tawanda is the sister everyone is close to it appears


 
I think so too. Just so they can keep the sisters together. They already live on different coast. SO it would be in the shows best interest to keep them as close as possible for shooting purposes.


----------



## Ladybug09

AEGIS said:


> where did Towanda get a birkin if she cannot pay rent?  did toni gift it to her?




Girl Priorities! I would rather Toni gift me some RENT money so I could get out on my own with my kids and dead beat husband, than take advantage of my sister.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Toni needs to start living within her means, she is determined to floss...  by any means...


----------



## DC-Cutie

towanda is PATHETIC!  Period.  end of story.

i can't believe she had the nerve to say "... all of Atlanta came out to support my husband at his book sigining".  Bish, please don't get it twisted, that was an event for all writers, not just your shiftless, no good son of a gun husband.


----------



## AEGIS

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl Priorities! I would rather Toni gift me some RENT money so I could get out on my own with my kids and dead beat husband, than take advantage of my sister.




 @ so i can live with my dead beat husband...i assume andre is really good in bed...bc they make no sense

i know relationships are hard but everyone, except Tamar, seems to have a very troubled relationship.  as much as Tamar talks and is crazy like she said "this dude right here is totally different"


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> Toni needs to start living within her means, she is determined to floss...  by any means...




i wonder if Toni is difficult to deal with professionally

Tamar said "sometimes it's not the management but the artist."  i mean she was throwing hella shade--it is obvious she sides with Vincent


----------



## Ladybug09

GOALdigger said:


> I agree I'm sorry Toni, but I wouldn't invest to much into talent that unreliable. So for your illness but you get what I mean.* I didn't know Tamar was the producer of the show*.


Me neither.


----------



## luvs*it*

DC-Cutie said:


> towanda is PATHETIC! Period. end of story.
> 
> i can't believe she had the nerve to say "... all of Atlanta came out to support my husband at his book sigining". Bish, please don't get it twisted, that was an event for all writers, not just your shiftless, no good son of a gun husband.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> i wonder if Toni is difficult to deal with professionally
> 
> Tamar said "sometimes it's not the management but the artist."  i mean she was throwing hella shade--it is obvious she sides with Vincent



she seems very needy.  I get that if you're sick, you need help, but at some point, you can do your own grocery shopping and day-to-day stuff.  Especially, if you aren't touring or in the studio.  Clearly, she's not that busy, because we haven't heard a Toni Braxton jam since '99


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> she seems very needy.  I get that if you're sick, you need help, but at some point, you can do your own grocery shopping and day-to-day stuff.  Especially, if you aren't touring or in the studio.  Clearly, she's not that busy, because we haven't heard a Toni Braxton jam since '99




yeah im like...do you really NEED an assistant?  i think in her mind she is "unbreak my heart" toni braxton and not toni braxton 2011 where most people younger than me have no idea who she is


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> she seems very needy. I get that if you're sick, you need help, but at some point, you can do your own grocery shopping and day-to-day stuff. Especially, if you aren't touring or in the studio. Clearly, she's not that busy, because we haven't heard a Toni Braxton jam since '99


 
exactly. I didn't even think about her not really working on anything. Come on Toni don't turn into  a Kim Z.


----------



## mundodabolsa

old episodes are going to be on for hours and hours tomorrow... the dvr is set but I'm not leaving the couch anyhow


----------



## 4Elegance

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> she seems very needy.  I get that if you're sick, you need help, but at some point, you can do your own grocery shopping and day-to-day stuff.  Especially, if you aren't touring or in the studio.  Clearly, she's not that busy, because we haven't heard a Toni Braxton jam since '99



Well I must say that I have the same illness as Toni and it causes you to have a very low immune system which means you are sick probably about 50% of the time.  Your body constantly aches and you can never get enough sleep.  Lack of rest actually makes your symptoms worse.  Also please remember she is dealing with a special needs child as well. And yes with lupus something that is as easy for the normal person as grocery shopping is very difficult as sometimes walking around the house is challenging.


----------



## limom

4Elegance said:


> Well I must say that I have the same illness as Toni and it causes you to have a very low immune system which means you are sick probably about 50% of the time.  Your body constantly aches and you can never get enough sleep.  Lack of rest actually makes your symptoms worse.  Also please remember she is dealing with a special needs child as well. And yes with lupus something that is as easy for the normal person as grocery shopping is very difficult as sometimes walking around the house is challenging.



Agreed Lupus is a he** of a disease however it does not stop her from luxury shopping!
Toni needs to realize serial bankruptcy is not a good look.


----------



## 4Elegance

^this. I don't believe that lupus is a reason to be irresponsible with money.


----------



## AEGIS

4Elegance said:


> Well I must say that I have the same illness as Toni and it causes you to have a very low immune system which means you are sick probably about 50% of the time.  Your body constantly aches and you can never get enough sleep.  Lack of rest actually makes your symptoms worse.  Also please remember she is dealing with a special needs child as well. And yes with lupus something that is as easy for the normal person as grocery shopping is very difficult as sometimes walking around the house is challenging.




so this might very well be the reason she does not meet with producers and the like


----------



## AEGIS

mundodabolsa said:


> old episodes are going to be on for hours and hours tomorrow... the dvr is set but I'm not leaving the couch anyhow




set my dvr too lol...and i am also on the couch lol


----------



## limom

AEGIS said:


> so this might very well be the reason she does not meet with producers and the like



But she sure has enough energy to shop!


----------



## AEGIS

limom said:


> But she sure has enough energy to shop!



does she shop that much? well we know she is bad with money--but when they show her shopping for filming she never buys anything


----------



## limom

AEGIS said:


> does she shop that much? well we know she is bad with money--but when they show her shopping for filming she never buys anything



According to the bankruptcy papers, Toni has a serious shopping habit. No shade here but 
She might want to take a break, once in a while.


----------



## DC-Cutie

4Elegance said:


> Well I must say that I have the same illness as Toni and it causes you to have a very low immune system which means you are sick probably about 50% of the time.  Your body constantly aches and you can never get enough sleep.  Lack of rest actually makes your symptoms worse.  Also please remember she is dealing with a special needs child as well. And yes with lupus something that is as easy for the normal person as grocery shopping is very difficult as sometimes walking around the house is challenging.



I get all of this.  She still seems very needy.

When she had her other reality show, she was needy and I don't think her illness had been diagnosed.


----------



## AEGIS

limom said:


> According to the bankruptcy papers, Toni has a serious shopping habit. No shade here but
> She might want to take a break, once in a while.




ahhhh...what did it say she bought?


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> I get all of this.  She still seems very needy.
> 
> When she had her other reality show, she was needy and I don't think her illness had been diagnosed.




she had another reality tv show?


----------



## limom

AEGIS said:


> ahhhh...what did it say she bought?



The usual suspects, NM, Saks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> she had another reality tv show?



yes, it was about reviving her career after the whole LA/Babyface fiasco.  She basically blamed them for mismanaging her money.

Um no, boo boo.  that was Toni swiping the credit card at high end department stores and boutiques.


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> yes, it was about reviving her career after the whole LA/Babyface fiasco.  She basically blamed them for mismanaging her money.
> 
> Um no, boo boo.  that was Toni swiping the credit card at high end department stores and boutiques.




oooo---la/babyface fiasco?  obviously i do not know enough about ms.toni!


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> oooo---la/babyface fiasco?  obviously i do not know enough about ms.toni!



Soon after, Toni Braxton filed for bankruptcy in the midst of a contract renegotiation. It looked bad for LaFace, because Braxton had sold more than 16 million records. *When Braxton went on The Oprah Winfrey Show to discuss the bankruptcy, a source adds, Oprah called LaFace "and said, 'Toni's on my show today; she intends to make you guys look really bad. But I think it's bull****, so watch the show.' " Indeed, Winfrey scolded Braxton for excessive spending, saying, "I didn't know Gucci made silverware."*

Braxton withdrew the bankruptcy claim when she got a new deal with Arista. She and Reid had been "so close, almost like relatives," she says, but during the dispute, they communicated only through lawyers. "For a long period of time, I was angry," Braxton adds. But now she coos lovingly about Reid; after all, she says, laughing, LaFace and Arista "gave me a really nice pay raise."

http://nymag.com/nymetro/arts/music/features/4318/index2.html


----------



## AEGIS

*dead* at  "i didnt know Gucci made silverware"

yes you did Oprah lol


----------



## Ladybug09

4Elegance said:


> Well I must say that I have the same illness as Toni and it causes you to have a very low immune system which means you are sick probably about 50% of the time.  Your body constantly aches and you can never get enough sleep.  Lack of rest actually makes your symptoms worse.  Also please remember she is dealing with a special needs child as well. And yes with lupus something that is as easy for the normal person as grocery shopping is very difficult as sometimes walking around the house is challenging.


True. This IS a very tough disease. And depending upon the severity of the disease, it can determine how much suffering the person has. My Aunt had a friend who died of the disease. She was just in her 30s.


----------



## mundodabolsa

AEGIS said:


> set my dvr too lol...and i am also on the couch lol



yup, been here all morning... looks like tomorrow morning will be the exact same plan. 

tamar was funny and really entertaining in the first season.  now she's just obnoxious.

also, these women really, really need to use the success of this show to make an amazing album because they can really sing.  I had no idea, they really can sing.


----------



## tannedsilk

mundodabolsa said:


> yup, been here all morning... looks like tomorrow morning will be the exact same plan.
> 
> *tamar was funny and really entertaining in the first season.  now she's just obnoxious.*
> 
> also, these women really, really need to use the success of this show to make an amazing album because they can really sing.  I had no idea, they really can sing.



This!


----------



## tonij2000

mundodabolsa said:


> yup, been here all morning... looks like tomorrow morning will be the exact same plan.
> 
> *tamar was funny and really entertaining in the first season.  now she's just obnoxious.*also, these women really, really need to use the success of this show to make an amazing album because they can really sing.  I had no idea, they really can sing.



I agree.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm catching up and watching the first episode and all I can say, I love Vince.

While Tamar is droppin' it like it's hot, he's just looking at her with a straight face


----------



## pollinilove

what does vince love about tamar she does not seem like a nice person sure she is pretty but lot of people are


----------



## Ladybug09

Tamar is alright...

ETA: Sorry, I don't want no food at a hair salon......Just do my hair good!


----------



## AEGIS

pollinilove said:


> what does vince love about tamar she does not seem like a nice person sure she is pretty but lot of people are




i think she is probably a really nice person...she is uber protective of her family and she is the one they appear to never want to tell bad things too bc she is the one who gets uber emotional

she's crazy blunt with her sisters...but i think that's mainly bc she's the youngest of a very vocal family

...why does Trina say 'about' like she is Canadienne?  that is not a MD accent


----------



## AEGIS

she also says 'out' funny


----------



## mundodabolsa

I have such a crush on harvey :ninja:


----------



## addisonshopper

Argh. Tamar looks like a damn clown. Her and Toni's foundation is 7000 shades to light.


----------



## limom

AEGIS said:


> i think she is probably a really nice person...she is uber protective of her family and she is the one they appear to never want to tell bad things too bc she is the one who gets uber emotional
> 
> she's crazy blunt with her sisters...but i think that's mainly bc she's the youngest of a very vocal family
> 
> ...why does Trina say 'about' like she is Canadienne?  that is not a MD accent



I love Tamar too. She is over the top diva-ish.org but her heart is definitely at the right place.
It seems as the youngest, she had to get loud to be heard.


----------



## tonij2000

I thnk that Tamar is very condescending, immature and lazy.

Why does she feel the need to tell music producers that her song has to be hot? What artist would ask for a lukewarm song? She hasn't written any songs, just expects everyone else to make her a singing sensation. I hated how she treated the first guy in the studio. She doesn't listen and I'm starting to dislike her lil azz.

And I don't thnk her heart is in the right place at all. She treats Traci poorly...


----------



## GOALdigger

tonij2000 said:


> I thnk that Tamar is very condescending, immature and lazy.
> 
> Why does she feel the need to tell music producers that her song has to be hot? What artist would ask for a lukewarm song? She hasn't written any songs, just expects everyone else to make her a singing sensation. I hated how she treated the first guy in the studio. She doesn't listen and I'm starting to dislike her lil azz.
> 
> And I don't thnk her heart is in the right place at all. She treats Traci poorly...


 

yea. I agree about the music producers. Did you notice how he look real tired of her? I did like the song she picked out.


----------



## tonij2000

^ Yeah, I like her choice as well. When they asked her if she had written anything or to sing or something, she went right in on Vince... Vince makes me feel blah, blah, blah, Toni makes me feel blah, blah, blah...

I think Vince is accustomed to real artists who put in work and she's not the one.


----------



## luvs*it*

AEGIS said:


> i think she is probably a really nice person...she is uber protective of her family and she is the one they appear to never want to tell bad things too bc she is the one who gets uber emotional
> 
> she's crazy blunt with her sisters...but i think that's mainly bc she's the youngest of a very vocal family
> 
> *...why does Trina say 'about' like she is Canadienne? that is not a MD accent*


 


AEGIS said:


> she also says 'out' funny


 
*~*I'm wondering that too!! House, South, about, around, out, etc...*~*


----------



## AEGIS

tonij2000 said:


> I thnk that Tamar is very condescending, immature and lazy.
> 
> Why does she feel the need to tell music producers that her song has to be hot? What artist would ask for a lukewarm song? She hasn't written any songs, just expects everyone else to make her a singing sensation. I hated how she treated the first guy in the studio. She doesn't listen and I'm starting to dislike her lil azz.
> 
> And I don't thnk her heart is in the right place at all. She treats Traci poorly...




i wouldn't describe her as lazy...in the least. she is the one producing this show after all

well you're right she doesn't listen...vincent tells her that all the time why wouldn't you tell a music producer your song needs to be "hot" or good? i mean--i don't see the problem with telling them you want to create something good. she didn't respect the first guy in the least--she doesn't act that way with Harvey. she listens to and respects Harvey and his team. i think she wanted someone who has had guaranteed hits--like Harvey--and i think ultimately someone she is very comfortable with.  she's comfortable with Harvey and not with the other guy.  

i do think she doesn't listen to Traci enough--Traci allows herself to be vulnerable and tells Tamar what is wrong but Tamar doesn't listen--heck she even interrupted the therapist!

but like Tamar idk why Traci thinks Tamar is the main one who thought she should've had an abortion--wouldn't that have been against their christmas upbringing?  tamar i guess--said it--while the others might have just thought it.


----------



## tonij2000

^ I see her name when the credits roll but idk, I doubt she does much. It just seem so OOT to repeatedly tell producers that she has to have a hit when I would think that making a hit record is everyone's goal. 

I saw her performance on the Soul Train Awards (Gladys Knight) and I wasn't impressed. 

I just don't see her putting much effort into being a serious recording artist. She has a nice voice but lots of other ladies do as well. She just seems to demand much from others and very little from herself.

I feel sorry for Traci, she seems kinda sad and lost... and she's not strong to check Tamar like Toni and Towanda have.


----------



## AEGIS

tonij2000 said:


> ^ I see her name when the credits roll but idk, I doubt she does much. It just seem so OOT to repeatedly tell producers that she has to have a hit when I would think that making a hit record is everyone's goal.
> 
> I saw her performance on the Soul Train Awards (Gladys Knight) and I wasn't impressed.
> 
> I just don't see her putting much effort into being a serious recording artist. She has a nice voice but lots of other ladies do as well. She just seems to demand much from others and very little from herself.
> 
> *I feel sorry for Traci, she seems kinda sad and lost.*.. and she's not strong to check Tamar like Toni and Towanda have.




yeah....unfortunately...getting pregnant and staying in MD really alienated her from her family.  Don't know if I feel sorry sorry for her though....she was an adult or an almost adult and made that decision

... that Soul Train award performance was not that good--not the worst--think it would have been better if she had just stood still instead of having to work an entire stage---like they should have had all the performers on stage and just put a spotlight on each one when it was their turn to sing or whatever


----------



## chantal1922

tonij2000 said:


> ^ I see her name when the credits roll but idk, I doubt she does much. It just seem so OOT to repeatedly tell producers that she has to have a hit when I would think that making a hit record is everyone's goal.
> 
> I saw her performance on the Soul Train Awards (Gladys Knight) and I wasn't impressed.
> 
> *I just don't see her putting much effort into being a serious recording artist. She has a nice voice but lots of other ladies do as well. She just seems to demand much from others and very little from herself.
> *
> I feel sorry for Traci, she seems kinda sad and lost... and she's not strong to check Tamar like Toni and Towanda have.


ditto


----------



## mundodabolsa

it makes me kind of sad to see how little their brother participates in the family. maybe it's just that he didn't want to be on the show much so when they're not filming he's around as much as everyone else is, but it just seems sad to see them all together for events like towanda's birthday or evelyn's 60th and he's not there. 

or maybe he just has a 9-5 and can't be flying all over the country all the time like everyone else


----------



## DC-Cutie

Trina's accent is pretty common for folks from the southern Maryland area.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mundodabolsa said:


> it makes me kind of sad to see how little their brother participates in the family. maybe it's just that he didn't want to be on the show much so when they're not filming he's around as much as everyone else is, but it just seems sad to see them all together for events like towanda's birthday or evelyn's 60th and he's not there.
> 
> or maybe he just has a 9-5 and can't be flying all over the country all the time like everyone else



He was there for the parties, i caught a glimpse of him.  Toni said he's a very private person she's close to him, I think closer than her sisters because he knew that she was sick before telling the rest of them.


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> He was there for the parties, i caught a glimpse of him.  Toni said he's a very private person she's close to him, I think closer than her sisters because he knew that she was sick before telling the rest of them.



good to hear, now I'm not sad for him


----------



## natcolb65

DC-Cutie said:


> Trina's accent is pretty common for folks from the southern Maryland area.



I have lived in Maryland my whole life and have NEVER heard anyone with that accent and I know plenty of people from Southern Md!!! They're not from Southern Maryland anyway. Severn is near Baltimore. It's a fake accent.


----------



## DC-Cutie

natcolb65 said:


> I have lived in Maryland my whole life and have NEVER heard anyone with that accent and I know plenty of people from Southern Md!!! They're not from Southern Maryland anyway. Severn is near Baltimore. It's a fake accent.



One if my co-workers talks the exact same way, from southern Maryland. Just because you've never heard it doesn't make it fake. 

If we go by the accents we should have according to where we were raised, I'd sound a hot european mess!


----------



## natcolb65

DC-Cutie said:


> One if my co-workers talks the exact same way, from southern Maryland. Just because you've never heard it doesn't make it fake.
> 
> If we go by the accents we should have according to where we were raised, I'd sound a hot european mess!



I still think it's fake. Why don't any of her sisters or her mother sound like she does and like I said she is not from Southern Md. She's from Severn which is in Anne Arundel County.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tweet her and ask.


----------



## natcolb65

DC-Cutie said:


> Tweet her and ask.



Who? Me? I don't tweet.


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> Trina's accent is pretty common for folks from the southern Maryland area.




really?...i've never heard anyone sound like that and i thought they were from Northern MD


----------



## More4Me

Tamar talks too much. I like Toni


----------



## DC-Cutie

natcolb65 said:


> Who? Me? I don't tweet.


----------



## limom

tonij2000 said:


> I thnk that Tamar is very condescending, immature and lazy.
> 
> Why does she feel the need to tell music producers that her song has to be hot? What artist would ask for a lukewarm song? She hasn't written any songs, just expects everyone else to make her a singing sensation. I hated how she treated the first guy in the studio. She doesn't listen and I'm starting to dislike her lil azz.
> 
> And I don't thnk her heart is in the right place at all. She treats Traci poorly...



I think the issue between Tamar and Tracy is a communication problem. Tamar is blunt like hell and Tracy is insecure and depressed about her life.
I bet you Tamar is the only one who actually put money out for her family.
( as long as she likes what they use the money for).


----------



## tonij2000

limom said:


> I think the issue between Tamar and Tracy is a communication problem. Tamar is blunt like hell and Tracy is insecure and depressed about her life.
> I bet you Tamar is the only one who actually put money out for her family.
> ( *as long as she likes what they use the money for*).



I agree, remember how she put Towanda on blast in the lawyer's office, "I bought that car for you to drive, not Andre!"

I think Toni spent a lot of money on them, I think she supports their mother as well aas well as buying bags and clothes for them all except Tamar of course.


----------



## chantal1922

I grew up in Maryland and I have never heard anyone (or maybe I never noticed)with an accent like Trina but I don't think her accent is fake. Funny thing is I just noticed her accent when I was watching the latest episode.


----------



## Ladybug09

tonij2000 said:


> ^ Yeah, I like her choice as well. When they asked her if she had written anything or to sing or something, she went right in on Vince... Vince makes me feel blah, blah, blah, Toni makes me feel blah, blah, blah...
> 
> *I think Vince is accustomed to real artists who put in work and she's not the one*.


 I think Vince Knows that her career isn't going to go anywhere and he doesn't want any involvement so that he doesn't get blamed for the failure later on. Notice. She blames EVERYONE else for her lack of success....the writers, the producers, music, etc.


She is just annoying.


----------



## chantal1922

Ladybug09 said:


> I think Vince Knows that her career isn't going to go anywhere and he doesn't want any involvement so that he doesn't get blamed for the failure later on. Notice. She blames EVERYONE else for her lack of success....the writers, the producers, music, etc.
> 
> 
> She is just annoying.


Bingo!


----------



## Graw

More4Me said:


> Tamar talks too much. I like Toni



I watched before and had to stop.  I saw the episode for Tamar's husbands appreciation party to get him in the mood to start her album - what? If you were someone he wanted to work with he would have done it by now. She thinks she is Toni Braxton.


----------



## Graw

Wait, I didn't see the Belly dancing, Tamar is Beyonce!  Why would she want her sisters shaking in front of her husband? I wonder if she wants kids? Its going to be funny when she has them. 

Did anyone else notice Trina said its fine if a man drinks a bit, when they were discussing theirs mothers date?  She forgot about her addiction.


----------



## Graw

Traci sounds like Mo'nique 



mrs moulds said:


> I am so addicted to this show.  All of the girls have issues, but Toni to be the most level headed one.  Speaking about Toni, they haven't mentioned anything about her separation from Kerry of the group Mint Condidtion. If they have, I've totally missed it.
> Tamar... she is hilarious.. But, she need to stay away from the Plastic Surgeon! She already look like LaToya Jackson's little sister.



When they showed old family photos the father and brother look the same, the rest of them look different. Tamar looks like a Jackson!  Her nose doesn't move, even her lips look fake. 



DC-Cutie said:


> for the record: I want to burn all of their wigs!



I know!!! Its amazing how crazy their hair looks at times. 



WhitleyGilbert said:


> Does anyone know what pink lipstick Tamar wears?



She looks like Sweeny RHOA when she wears that color.



tonij2000 said:


> ^ And she's the responsible one? LOL!



Yes, she makes sure she has a roof over her head.  She moved from Toni's to Trina's house with her estranged exhusband and children.  That is extremely inconsiderate to Gabe as he works from home.


----------



## Graw

This can not be staged! Andre laughing at living off his sisters in law and laughing about it, that is scary.  Who wants to sit around and not have a job, wait he is a writer.  Everyone has a spin off, I guess his is a book. 



Sassys said:


> I can't with Towanda's husband. No he did not say, fine I will buy some milk.  YOU DON'T HAVE A JOB!!!!  There is no way in hell I am letting my sister's husband whom she is seperated from move into my house.  GET A JOB!!!!


  Spelling job is biblical to him and not the same as an occupation, crazy!



tannedsilk said:


> Co sign!!! It's not like his writing is making any money.  Dude you can write in your time off.


 If it doesn't make $$$ its a hobby, not a career!



chantal1922 said:


> I am watching the show now. I can't believe Towanda's husband said he would buy some milk and cereal but he doesn't see his family moving anytime soon


  Doesn't he know they will eventually see his footage. 



ClassicFab said:


> ALL OF THIS!!!! He annoys me to no end! Such a scrub!!!


 And happy at that, almost like he accomplished something by scamming people and playing on the love that his wife, mother of his children has for him.  He is likely thinking that best thing he ever did was impregnation, without it - he would be homeless.


----------



## Graw

http://perezhilton.com/2011-12-15-gab-solis-caught-cyber-cheating-on-trina-braxton#.Tv_B89SXSnk

Ugh! If we were Trina, we'd be absolutely gutted!
Apparently&#8230; Toni Braxton felt it best to cancel a recording session after learning the devastation her little sister was going through.
Trina Braxton discovered a video of hubby Gabe Solis pleasuring himself whilst talking to a lady friend from Twitter! SHAMELESS!


----------



## tonij2000

^ How embarrassing, lol!


----------



## mundodabolsa

confession time...

I've clearly been watching this show too much lately because I am singing the theme song in my dead all the damn time.  especially when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## ClassicFab

I love the theme song! I sing it in my head too!


----------



## GOALdigger

the theme song is like the best apart of the show.


----------



## michie

I'm glad I'm not the only one walking around singing, "....the Braxton family valuuuuuuuueeesss"


----------



## mundodabolsa

michie said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one walking around singing, "....the Braxton family valuuuuuuuueeesss"



and the worst part is, these are pretty much the only words to the song I know... it's just this over and over and over again in my head. :ninja: 


(you girls made me laugh tonight!)


----------



## tonij2000

We are the Braxtons and you'll see that la la lalalalal alalalala, Braxton family valuuuuuuuueeesss!


----------



## michie

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> and the worst part is, these are pretty much the only words to the song I know... it's just this over and over and over again in my head. :ninja:
> 
> (you girls made me laugh tonight!)



Me, too! I just figured out a couple weeks ago that they said "Miss E" along with the sisters' names LOL. 

I guess it's safe to tell y'all that I would love to have a ringtone of Daddy Braxton saying, "And, you a dirty lie!"


----------



## mundodabolsa

tonij2000 said:


> *We are the Braxtons and you'll see *that la la lalalalal alalalala, Braxton family valuuuuuuuueeesss!



oh you're right, that's the part my brain sings more than the other even.


----------



## tonij2000

michie said:


> I guess it's safe to tell y'all that I would love to have a ringtone of Daddy Braxton saying, "And, you a dirty lie!"



And what did the mom say? LOL, something about him layin it low and spreadin it wide...


----------



## AEGIS

michie said:


> Me, too! I just figured out a couple weeks ago that they said "Miss E" along with the sisters' names LOL.
> 
> I guess it's safe to tell y'all that I would love to have a ringtone of Daddy Braxton saying, "And, you a dirty lie!"




omg they do? i need to learn the words bc i sing it all the time...

my dh and i now call each other "dirty lia-r" all the time now he says something and i go "and yous a dirty lia-r!"


----------



## tonij2000

"We are the Braxtons and you'll see that we are not like an ordinary family. Toni, Traci, Towanda, Trina, Tamar, and Ms. E will teach you a thing or two on Braxton Family Values!"


----------



## mundodabolsa

tonij2000 said:


> "We are the Braxtons and you'll see that we are not like an ordinary family. Toni, Traci, Towanda, Trina, Tamar, and Ms. E will teach you a thing or two on Braxton Family Values!"



did you google it or did you just know? cause if you just knew it I might die laughing...


my favorite line from the show so far is when tamar is giving traci hell over the doggie gift for their mom's birthday and traci says, "what do you give the person who has everything?" (or something like that), and without skipping a beat tamar shouts, "MORE!"

I loved that, I'm going to always remember that response


----------



## michie

tonij2000 said:
			
		

> And what did the mom say? LOL, something about him layin it low and spreadin it wide...



Yeah, but he said something that made her call him a liar and he came back with that. Just goes to show how little I listened because I damned near died when I heard him.


----------



## tonij2000

mundodabolsa said:


> did you google it or did you just know? cause if you just knew it I might die laughing...



 I found the lyrics on you tube...


----------



## tonij2000

michie said:


> Yeah, but he said something that made her call him a liar and he came back with that. Just goes to show how little I listened because I damned near died when I heard him.



You missed some good stuff! Ms. E was talking about him coming home at all hours of the night and even "screwing in her bed, " Pastor B said, "I don't nothin about that!" and that's when Ms. E callled him a lie.


----------



## luvs*it*

tonij2000 said:


> "We are the Braxtons and you'll see that we are not like an ordinary family. Toni, Traci, Towanda, Trina, Tamar, and Ms. E will teach you a thing or two on Braxton Family Values!"


 
*~*Thanks to you, I just sang this out loud...at work. *hides under desk* :giggles: *~*


----------



## tonij2000

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Thanks to you, I just sang this out loud...at work. *hides under desk* :giggles: *~*


----------



## Oceane

I still can't believe how Tamar talks to her older sisters! So disrespectful! There's a way to talk to people without acting like a brat.


----------



## tonij2000

Oceane said:


> I still can't believe how Tamar talks to her older sisters! So disrespectful! There's a way to talk to people without acting like a brat.



Yeah, she's horrible at times. Her interactions with a lot of people are childish and bratty.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tonij2000 said:


> "We are the Braxtons and you'll see that we are not like an ordinary family. Toni, Traci, Towanda, Trina, Tamar, and Ms. E will teach you a thing or two on Braxton Family Values!"



I really hate you so much right now!


----------



## Oceane

tonij2000 said:


> Yeah, she's horrible at times. Her interactions with a lot of people are childish and bratty.



She's just too much! I wonder if after seeing her attitude, people are going to support her music once her album comes out.


----------



## AEGIS

tonij2000 said:


> "We are the Braxtons and you'll see that we are not like an ordinary family. Toni, Traci, Towanda, Trina, Tamar, and Ms. E will teach you a thing or two on Braxton Family Values!"




girl you rock!   damn--i'm off a beat


----------



## AEGIS

i just watched the first minutes and tamar is working my nerves. 

why didn't Towanda tell anyone she was leaving though?


----------



## AEGIS

i don't think Towanda needed to apologize to Tamar.  Tamar is reckless as hell and says all kinds of truth.com to her sisters yet is sensitive and cannot take it.


----------



## Sinarta

Towanda didnt want to tell anyone she was leaving because she knew how Tamar would act and it would bring the moral of the group down which it did. I think since Tamar is the baby, the rest just let her get away with everything and now it has all caught up with them and there is nothing they can do about!

I do feel bad for Traci sometimes because she basically left her family to be with her new family. It does seem like she is just left out on a lot of things and it seems as if mainly Tamar makes her feel bad about it. They treat Traci like she is nobody because she stayed in Maryland and like she dont know any better.


----------



## yellow08

tonij2000 said:


> She acts so childish sometimes. Like she doesn't know when to be serious, every thing is a joke...
> 
> Then she talks too dang much.
> *
> I bet his blood pressure hates her.*


----------



## chantal1922

I am watching now. Tamar has such an ugly attitude. I don't know why they let her get away with this mess. Someone really needs to take Tamar down a few notches.


----------



## spylove22

AEGIS said:


> i don't think Towanda needed to apologize to Tamar. Tamar is reckless as hell and says all kinds of truth.com to her sisters yet is sensitive and cannot take it.


 
yeah, what did Towanda say that she needed to apologize anyway!


----------



## spylove22

chantal1922 said:


> I am watching now. Tamar has such an ugly attitude. I don't know why they let her get away with this mess. Someone really needs to take Tamar down a few notches.


 

The fact that she is loaded doesn't help with her ego


----------



## Graw

tonij2000 said:


> "We are the Braxtons and you'll see that we are not like an ordinary family. Toni, Traci, Towanda, Trina, Tamar, and Ms. E will teach you a thing or two on Braxton Family Values!"



Thank you! I hum because I didn't know the words!


----------



## mundodabolsa

spylove22 said:


> The fact that she is loaded doesn't help with her ego



I am 100% for family helping out family, but I really think a lot of tamar's superiority complex toward her sisters comes from the fact that she helps support them.


----------



## Graw

mundodabolsa said:


> I am 100% for family helping out family, but I really think a lot of tamar's superiority complex toward her sisters comes from the fact that she helps support them.



Exactly!


----------



## limom

Graw said:


> Exactly!



For sure, Tamar supports everyone but Tony, IMO.
Traci is the one who most needs to succeed at this point.
Watching her with her sisters wearing that pitiful jumpsuit broke my heart and hurt my eyes.
What kind of sisters would let one of their own wear that?
Her boobs looked as deflated as this girl.
Rooting for Traci from now on!


----------



## tonij2000

I doubt Tamar helps support her sisters financially. We know that she bought Towanda a car because Tamar told us she did.

Remember when Toni was crying because no one except for Tamar helps Toni with the mom's expenses and also because Trina still charges Toni to be her background singer but Tamar doesn't? I think if Tamar was helping Trina financially, Tamar and Toni wouldn't expect her to chip in for Ms. E's bills and perform free for Toni.

I do think it's a dammed shame that Toni thinks that she shouldn't have to pay her sister to perform and also that her other sister, who has supposedly been her personal assistant for years, cant afford to buy her own car.

Traci and Trina both have husbands and homes, I've never seen anything that suggests that those two husbands need or would accept money from Tamar. I haven't seen anything to suggest that Tamar would be willing to contribute to their households either. 

The only one who appears to need income is Townada, pretty sad since she's been Toni's assistant and personal assistants usually make a good salary.


----------



## limom

^^
I think Tamar provides many of the extras.


----------



## yslrg390

limom said:


> ^^
> I think Tamar provides many of the extras.


I agree, IMO Towanda can afford a car but not the kind Tamar gave her.


----------



## Shoegal30

All I want to know is who let Towanda borrow their birkin....because I know she didn't spend that kind of money on a bag when she still living with her sister and is too broke to buy a car.....


----------



## tonij2000

Shoegal30 said:


> All I want to know is who let Towanda borrow their birkin....because I know she didn't spend that kind of money on a bag when she still living with her sister and is too broke to buy a car.....



Toni probably doesn't pay her a decent salary as other celebrity personal assistants earn so Toni just lets her borrow stuff that Toni "bought" with credit cards and later had the debts discarged via one of her bankruptcy proceedings.


----------



## Shoegal30

tonij2000 said:


> Toni probably doesn't pay her a decent salary as other celebrity personal assistants earn so Toni just lets her borrow stuff that Toni "bought" with credit cards and later had the debts discarged via one of her bankruptcy proceedings.


Girl....you are dead a** wrong for that one! :lolots:


----------



## mundodabolsa

tonij2000 said:


> I doubt Tamar helps support her sisters financially. We know that she bought Towanda a car because Tamar told us she did.
> 
> Remember when Toni was crying because no one except for Tamar helps Toni with the mom's expenses and also because Trina still charges Toni to be her background singer but Tamar doesn't? I think if Tamar was helping Trina financially, Tamar and Toni wouldn't expect her to chip in for Ms. E's bills and perform free for Toni.
> 
> I do think it's a dammed shame that Toni thinks that she shouldn't have to pay her sister to perform and also that her other sister, who has supposedly been her personal assistant for years, cant afford to buy her own car.
> 
> Traci and Trina both have husbands and homes, I've never seen anything that suggests that those two husbands need or would accept money from Tamar. I haven't seen anything to suggest that Tamar would be willing to contribute to their households either.
> 
> The only one who appears to need income is Townada, pretty sad since she's been Toni's assistant and personal assistants usually make a good salary.



who do you think is flying all those people around the country every few days?  for instance, when they all went to MD tamar said she chartered the plane. I'm not saying tamar is necessarily paying her sisters' electric bills, but she is surely the one behind the semi-luxury lifestyle they're living. 

I mean the network is covering a lot when they are filming but they all live beyond their means. 

(and again, I'm not criticizing her for it, it's exactly how I believe families should work, but it does shift the family dynamic.)


----------



## Chanel_Lvoe

so i dont know if its just me but tamar's face is soo different between when they are filming the show and when the do those interview things. has anyone else noticed this??


----------



## michie

I can't really take any of their 1 dimensional air brushed faces...


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> I can't really take any of their 1 dimensional air brushed faces...



Girl!  Everytime I see them I say "Their makeup needs to be fired, for making them look one dimensional".  Their faces just look flat


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Girl!  Everytime I see them I say "Their makeup needs to be fired, for making them look one dimensional".  Their faces just look flat



Right. I'm always screaming at the TV saying, "Can you just get your face highlighted????". The dang "highlight" is all over the face!


----------



## Sassys

I love Tamar, but I just can't with the pink blush and hot pink lips.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I love Tamar, but I just can't with the pink blush and hot pink lips.



What bugs me the most about Tamar, are the wigs!
The nerves of that girl, making fun of Tracy with wigs that busted!
With all the cash, can she get a proper wig or a decent weave?
That hair vexes my eyes!


----------



## DC-Cutie

the wigs, the makeup, the fake lashes - they can do better!


----------



## tonij2000

mundodabolsa said:


> *who do you think is flying all those people around the country every few days?*  for instance, when they all went to MD tamar said she chartered the plane. I'm not saying tamar is necessarily paying her sisters' electric bills, but she is surely the one behind the semi-luxury lifestyle they're living.
> 
> I mean the network is covering a lot when they are filming but *they all live beyond their means. *(and again, I'm not criticizing her for it, it's exactly how I believe families should work, but it does shift the family dynamic.)



1. The network.

2. I disagree that "they all live beyond their means." I think that Toni does (2 bankruptcy proceedings) but I don't see the other girls living large except Tamar and her husband can certainly afford it.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sassys said:


> I love Tamar, but I just can't with the pink blush and hot pink lips.



for me it's the inner eye white eyeshadow/liner dot.  I mean, I used to rock that look when I was a professional dancer trying to increase the size of my eyes for audiences in opera houses, it shouldn't be a day to day thing. ush:


----------



## addisonshopper

they all look like clowns to me---


----------



## GOALdigger

limom said:


> What bugs me the most about Tamar, are the wigs!
> The nerves of that girl, making fun of Tracy with wigs that busted!
> With all the cash, can she get a proper wig or a decent weave?
> That hair vexes my eyes!


 
yes . i get seizure during their confessionals. Their make up and hair changes three times in one sentence.


----------



## Ladybug09

You guys are funny!


----------



## AEGIS

this entire season i have wondered why Tamar has caterpillars on her eyelids.


----------



## addisonshopper

AEGIS said:


> this entire season i have wondered why Tamar has* caterpillars on her eyelids*.[/QUOTE*]*
> THIS


----------



## addisonshopper

goaldigger said:


> yes .* i get seizure during their confessionals*. Their make up and hair changes three times in one sentence.


 
and that


----------



## Sassys

So I guess Trina has not left Gabe

Last night Atlanta V-103 morning show co-host Frank Ski threw a party for his wife, Tanya, and ATL celebs The Braxtons and Toya and Memphitz Wright were in the building.


----------



## DC-Cutie

After seeing that video of gabe pleasuring himself for another woman, all I can say is Trina is a fool for staying...


----------



## chantal1922

Ugh Gabe just creeps me out.


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> After seeing that video of gabe pleasuring himself for another woman, all I can say is Trina is a fool for staying...



Agreed.


----------



## Ladybug09

the see through dress, no no.

Tonight on Tabatha's takeover a girl did one of Tamar's 'hot mess.com'...



Sassys said:


> So I guess Trina has not left Gabe
> 
> Last night Atlanta V-103 morning show co-host Frank Ski threw a party for his wife, Tanya, and ATL celebs The Braxtons and Toya and Memphitz Wright were in the building.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> After seeing that video of gabe pleasuring himself for another woman, all I can say is Trina is a fool for staying...


 WTF??? I didn't hear of that!

I'm sorry, but when he cheated for more years than they were married I would have had to leave his a$$!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> WTF??? I didn't hear of that!
> 
> I'm sorry, but when he cheated for more years than they were married I would have had to leave his a$$!



Google it...  There are pics, tweets and video


----------



## Graw

Ladybug09 said:


> WTF??? I didn't hear of that!
> 
> I'm sorry, but when he cheated for more years than they were married I would have had to leave his a$$!



That leopard is not changing his spots!  When I saw it I thought maybe it wasn't real, but some woman posted their conversations and pictures of his genitals in his own home.


----------



## Ladybug09

googled...GTHOH!!!  He is a mess. I hope that was BEFORE she forgave him


----------



## Graw

Ladybug09 said:


> googled...GTHOH!!!  He is a mess. I hope that was BEFORE she forgave him



I believe it was recent. Toni had to cancel her plans to console her sister.


----------



## AEGIS

why Towanda not believe in real pants?  she always and only wears leggings.

and hold up at Gabe! i am not sure i want to google


----------



## AEGIS

i didn't watch the video but im reading comments and the woman said Vince beats Tamar?!


----------



## Ladybug09

Go to Sandra Rose. 

I googled Trina's Gabe and it pulled up the link.


----------



## Ladybug09

AEGIS said:


> i didn't watch the video but im reading comments and the woman* said Vince beats Tamar*?!


 Dang! What, wouldn't be surprised since they all have dysfunctional r'ships.


----------



## AEGIS

Ladybug09 said:


> Dang! What, wouldn't be surprised since they all have dysfunctional r'ships.




true but that would shock me.  considering Toni said she hooked Tamar up with Vince bc she hated Tamar's relationship at the time


----------



## mundodabolsa

AEGIS said:


> *true but that would shock me.*  considering Toni said she hooked Tamar up with Vince bc she hated Tamar's relationship at the time



it would shock me too, but for a different reason. despite vince's size, I can't imagine anyone being able to get close enough to lay a finger on tamar if she's in a fighting mood. I imagine her all karate-chopping and scissor kicking and throwing things. if anything vince would be the one getting beat! 


(and although I'm saying this in a tongue and cheek way, I don't mean to make light of domestic abuse at all, I promise!)


----------



## AEGIS

mundodabolsa said:


> it would shock me too, but for a different reason. despite vince's size, I can't imagine anyone being able to get close enough to lay a finger on tamar if she's in a fighting mood. I imagine her all karate-chopping and scissor kicking and throwing things. if anything vince would be the one getting beat!
> 
> 
> (and although I'm saying this in a tongue and cheek way, I don't mean to make light of domestic abuse at all, I promise!)




lol that's what i was thinking...to quote Tamar "you think imma let her talk to me like that with all this mouth. uh uh--she don't play that."


----------



## Sinarta

I don't think Vince would hit Tamar but he does know how to control her. Maybe thats what the girl meant.


----------



## chantal1922

I'm watching Wendy Williams. She just said Mama E is getting married next month. No word on who the guy is but she is guessing the Doctor.


----------



## wordpast

I do not believe Vince hits Tamar, I'm going to need some more proof on that one. 

He handles her by just ignoring the hell out of her when she starts getting crazy.


----------



## Sassys

wordpast said:


> I do not believe Vince hits Tamar, I'm going to need some more proof on that one.
> 
> He handles her by just ignoring the hell out of her when she starts getting crazy.


 

I agree! He always seems annoyed with her and would rather be left alone.  There show is going to be very interesting to see.


----------



## luvs*it*

AEGIS said:


> *why Towanda not believe in real pants? she always and only wears leggings.*
> 
> and hold up at Gabe! i am not sure i want to google


 
*~*Right!! Leggings are not pants, Towanda!! Smh Gabe is a mess and a half...I really don't understand why Trina is staying with him.  Their strained relationship can't be good for their children.*~*


----------



## Ladybug09

chantal1922 said:


> i'm watching wendy williams. She just said mama e is getting married next month. No word on who the guy is but she is guessing the doctor.


 what!!!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Right!! Leggings are not pants, Towanda!! Smh Gabe is a mess and a half...I really don't understand why Trina is staying with him. Their strained relationship can't be good for their children.*~*


 
Have we ever seen their kids?


----------



## luvs*it*

Sassys said:


> Have we ever seen their kids?


 
*~*They showed one of their sons briefly a couple episodes back (earlier this season I believe)...*~*


----------



## Ladybug09

They've showed everyone's kids except Trina.


----------



## DC-Cutie

They've shown all of the kids..  most of them when they stayed with their grandmother while the girls went to a show.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I had no idea Trina and Gabe had kids!

did Towanda do something to her eyes or is it just the bangs that make her face different?


----------



## Graw

AEGIS said:


> i didn't watch the video but im reading comments and the woman said Vince beats Tamar?!



 You never know, but I don't see her standing for that.


----------



## tonij2000

I thought Trina's kids were from her first marriage.


----------



## Ladybug09

dang I though Gabe was her first marriage.


----------



## wordpast

*Tamar and Vince Interview in JET*:

http://theybf.com/2012/01/12/tamer-...nd-open-up-about-their-marriage-tamars-album-

In the latest issue of "JET" Magazine *Vincent Herbert *and *Tamar Braxton*  open up about their strong marriage and friendship, their upcoming  reality show and their plans to start a family.  Deets inside..... As fans will tell you, Tamar Braxtion and Vincent Herbert make for an  interesting reality TV couple.  While she is loud and animated, he is  quiet and calm.  And though she LOVES to be the center of attention, he  likes to play the background (as evidenced by his super successful  career as a low-key music exectutive.).  And in the latest issue of JET,  the odd-couple discuss their love, their plans for Tamar's album and if  kids are in their future.
 About their relationship, Vince says,
_&#8220;We  have fun, which is what a relationship is all  about.  Tamar is the  greatest. Like, we&#8217;d just drive to Disneyland,  then go to the movies and  fall asleep. Because we are friends and you  can&#8217;t stress that enough in  a relationship.  We have our arguments and  disagreements, but that&#8217;s  life."_​ But how does quiet Vince deal with Tamar's over-the-top-attitude? She says,
_&#8220;He&#8217;s my husband, and I don&#8217;t talk to him the way I&#8217;d talk to a girlfriend.&#8221; _​ And though he is very private, Vincent revealed that he started   writing songs at the age of 13 and he strongly believes in marriage   because his parents were together for 25 years (both are now deceased). 
_&#8220;My parents were together for 25 years. I  even  remember their last anniversary. That&#8217;s how much I paid attention.  He  rented a limousine, made a reservation and they went to this hall in   West Orange, NJ. He died of a broken heart. He adored my mom.&#8221;_​ And Vincent surely adores Tamar and snaps at folks claiming she's a golddigger._  &#8220;I love my wife. This girl is so far from being a gold digger. I wouldn&#8217;t be with someone like that for nine years. _
 Tamar says: &#8220;_When I met Vince I had my own house. I had my own car. I was independent.&#8221; _
 But the couple has had setbacks, *most recently Vince's health scare*.  Tamar revelaed,
_&#8220;It  was the first thing we ever had to deal with  outside of the normal  relationship thing. It went from dinner, to a  doctor, to a hospital, to  he&#8217;s in a coma.  I had to sign a lot of  papers. I&#8217;m happy that we were  friends because when you&#8217;re going  through &#8216;what would he do?&#8217; you  remember those conversations. At first  Doogie Howser was his doctor, and  I was like no. I want someone with  gray hair."_​ _&#8220;We have a new outlook on life because of what happened.  Everything before now has been erased.&#8221;_ ​ Talking about Tamar's upcoming album, they revealed that she is  signed to her husband's label and Interscope. Tamar says (in third  person),_ &#8220;I have to do this.  I wake up in the morning and want to  go to the studio, because if I don&#8217;t go, &#8216;her&#8217; is going to be upset.&#8221; _
 Fans will also see the couple on their own show this season and they say it's won't impair their marriage.
_&#8220;Let me tell you why reality TV marriages fail,&#8221;  Tamar injected.  Because they&#8217;re being fake, and then when they see it  on TV they argue.&#8221; _ ​ Thankfully, that won't happen to Vince and Tamar.

 So what's next for the couple?  They shared with the magazine their top-three must haves:
*The Couple&#8217;s Must-Have List: *
_1. A Havanese dog. Vince wants the pet for walks. 
_
_2. Two kids. Tamar is planning for twins (which she calls the Mariah Carey syndrome after her good friend). 
_
_3. Making moves. The couple just scooped up a $6.9 million mansion&#8212; now it&#8217;s time to settle in._


----------



## Ladybug09

wordpast said:


> *Tamar and Vince Interview in JET*:
> 
> http://theybf.com/2012/01/12/tamer-...nd-open-up-about-their-marriage-tamars-album-
> 
> In the latest issue of "JET" Magazine *Vincent Herbert *and *Tamar Braxton* open up about their strong marriage and friendship, their upcoming reality show and their plans to start a family. Deets inside..... As fans will tell you, Tamar Braxtion and Vincent Herbert make for an interesting reality TV couple. While she is loud and animated, he is quiet and calm. And though she LOVES to be the center of attention, he likes to play the background (as evidenced by his super successful career as a low-key music exectutive.). And in the latest issue of JET, the odd-couple discuss their love, their plans for Tamar's album and if kids are in their future.
> About their relationship, Vince says,
> _We have fun, which is what a relationship is all about. Tamar is the greatest. Like, wed just drive to Disneyland, then go to the movies and fall asleep. Because we are friends and you cant stress that enough in a relationship. We have our arguments and disagreements, but thats life."_
> ​But how does quiet Vince deal with Tamar's over-the-top-attitude? She says,
> _Hes my husband, and I dont talk to him the way Id talk to a girlfriend. _
> ​And though he is very private, Vincent revealed that he started writing songs at the age of 13 and he strongly believes in marriage because his parents were together for 25 years (both are now deceased).
> _My parents were together for 25 years. I even remember their last anniversary. Thats how much I paid attention. He rented a limousine, made a reservation and they went to this hall in West Orange, NJ. He died of a broken heart. He adored my mom._
> ​And Vincent surely adores Tamar and snaps at folks claiming she's a golddigger._ I love my wife. This girl is so far from being a gold digger. I wouldnt be with someone like that for nine years. _
> Tamar says: _When I met Vince I had my own house. I had my own car. I was independent. _
> But the couple has had setbacks, *most recently Vince's health scare*. Tamar revelaed,
> _It was the first thing we ever had to deal with outside of the normal relationship thing. It went from dinner, to a doctor, to a hospital, to hes in a coma. I had to sign a lot of papers. Im happy that we were friends because when youre going through what would he do? you remember those conversations. At first Doogie Howser was his doctor, and I was like no. I want someone with gray hair."_
> ​_We have a new outlook on life because of what happened. Everything before now has been erased._
> ​Talking about Tamar's upcoming album, they revealed that she is signed to her husband's label and Interscope. Tamar says (in third person),_ I have to do this. I wake up in the morning and want to go to the studio, because if I dont go, her is going to be upset. _
> Fans will also see the couple on their own show this season and they say it's won't impair their marriage.
> _Let me tell you why reality TV marriages fail, Tamar injected. Because theyre being fake, and then when they see it on TV they argue. _
> ​*Thankfully, that won't happen to Vince and Tamar.*
> 
> So what's next for the couple? They shared with the magazine their top-three must haves:
> *The Couples Must-Have List: *
> _1. A Havanese dog. Vince wants the pet for walks. _
> 
> _2. Two kids. Tamar is planning for twins (which she calls the Mariah Carey syndrome after her good friend). _
> 
> _3. Making moves. The couple just scooped up a $6.9 million mansion now its time to settle in._


 we hope.


----------



## tonij2000

Tamar needs to grow up.


----------



## Graw

Tamar looks like Kermit the frog.com when she spreads her upper lip out. 

Why didn't they have a personal assistant take care of everything if they were going to NY to do a show?


----------



## Oceane

Miss E needs her own gospel album


----------



## Graw

Oceane said:


> Miss E needs her own gospel album



Yes!

Tamar pulled a tracking device out of her bag for Trina.  Well now we have more insight into why Trina may have stayed with Gabe.  If Trina is having oral sex with a guy who Gabe already has a bad feeling about he may have felt he had the right to cheat on her - again.


----------



## Oceane

I just can't believe she would admit something like that on TV. She's just as a cheater as Gabe, they should stay together then.


----------



## Graw

Oceane said:


> I just can't believe she would admit something like that on TV. She's just as a cheater as Gabe, they should stay together then.



Seems like revenge, but if the cameras are there while Trina was telling her sisters - Gabe is going to find out.


----------



## tonij2000

Tamar needs to stop poking those duck lips out and just be quiet sometimes!


----------



## Graw

tonij2000 said:


> Tamar needs to stop poking those duck lips out and just be quiet sometimes!



She made Toni use profanity.  She doesn't get it.


----------



## Oceane

I just don't understand. Trina knows how Tamar is with her mouth yet she chooses to tell her business and gets mad at her when she opens it in front of their mother.  If you don't want Tamar to talk about your marriage why are you telling her stuff????


Poor Miss E, just sitting there watching her daughters go after each other on TV. lol


----------



## Oceane

Graw said:


> Seems like revenge, but if the cameras are there while Trina was telling her sisters - Gabe is going to find out.



Exactly!


----------



## Ladybug09

intervention from mommy!


----------



## Oceane

lol at Trina "check! garçon!'


----------



## Ladybug09

I thought she said 'shots' LOL


----------



## Ladybug09

Mommy be threatening them. LOL That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Oceane

I like how Miss E checks her girls and you can tell they are a bit scared of her.


----------



## Sassys

Tamar is killing me tonight

I was dying when Miss E was checking Trina and Traci was sitting there smirking like a 12yr old.


----------



## Graw

Trina decides to tell Gabe at therapy on TV! I think she wanted it to be public.  She wanted people to look at him in an odd pitiful way at the gas station, mall, work, family gatherings and the supermarket.


----------



## mundodabolsa

the entire "oral transaction" scene at the boutique may be one of my favorite moments of television in a long time. 

all of that dialogue was absurdly hilarious.  just the best.


----------



## Sassys

Trina was so skinny


----------



## tonij2000

Sassys said:


> Trina was so skinny




She looked more like Towanda back then.


----------



## Oceane

So apparently Trina and Gabe have been separated for a year now...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lD_d4IyrD1k&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Graw

Its hard to tell who is who in the video, amazing Tamar was not in the center or have the lead singing role.


----------



## Oceane

This is an interview with Evelyn Braxton. Very sad...


----------



## Ladybug09

tonij2000 said:


> She looked more like Towanda back then.


 Yeah she did look more lke Towanda. Tamar was much thicker.

The singing was horriffic.


----------



## tannedsilk

Ladybug09 said:


> Yeah she did look more lke Towanda. Tamar was much thicker.
> 
> *The singing was horriffic.*



It sure was - thank god they got better.


----------



## Daydrmer

Ladybug09 said:


> I thought she said 'shots' LOL




She did.


----------



## Sassys

Oceane said:


> I like how Miss E checks her girls and you can tell they are a bit scared of her.


 
I am torn on how Miss E talks to them.  YES, they need to be respectful to their mother and it was WAY out of line for Trina to dicuss what she did in front of her mother.  You talk like that around your sisters and friends, not your parents.  BUT, I am really not liking how Miss E talks to her grown children who she does not support financially nor do they live in her home.  Telling your 34yrd old daughter I will smack the **** out of you and your 40yr old daughter she will get a beat down, is out of hand IMO.


----------



## Ladybug09

I didn't say I thought i was right, i too think they are adults but it's hilarious as all get out. 

But I'm sorry, out of RESPECT for my Mother, their is just some things i would would not say, or watch HOW I would say it around her. My Dad on the other hand, anything goes, he doesn't care.


----------



## tonij2000

Sassys said:


> I am torn on how Miss E talks to them.  YES, they need to be respectful to their mother and it was WAY out of line for Trina to dicuss what she did in front of her mother.  You talk like that around your sisters and friends, not your parents.  BUT, I am really not liking how Miss E talks to her grown children who she does not support financially nor do they live in her home.  Telling your 34yrd old daughter I will smack the **** out of you and your 40yr old daughter she will get a beat down, is out of hand IMO.



It bothers me that they call her mommy.


----------



## mundodabolsa

tonij2000 said:


> It bothers me that they call her mommy.



*YES YES YES!!!* 

I cringe every time I hear "mommy" and "daddy," I've been meaning to mention that here.


----------



## tonij2000

I cringe too, lol!


----------



## ClassicFab

Tamar is doing too much. I can't believe she brought that up during dinner.


----------



## chantal1922

tonij2000 said:


> It bothers me that they call her mommy.


Same here!


----------



## Ladybug09

I have a friend and she and her sister call their Mom Mommy. LOL


----------



## natcolb65

Istill call my mom mommy and my dad daddy.


----------



## NYC BAP

natcolb65 said:


> Istill call my mom mommy and my dad daddy.



Me too!!!


----------



## Chanel_Lvoe

I found it really offensive when they were talking about "oral transactions" and tamar said the difference between white girls and black girls was that black girls didnt give oral transactions when they've just met someone.


----------



## tonij2000

Chanel_Lvoe said:


> I found it really offensive when they were talking about "oral transactions" and tamar said the difference between white girls and black girls was that black girls didnt give oral transactions when they've just met someone.



Tamar is all kinds of offensive and as soon as someone calls her out, she leaves.


----------



## DC-Cutie

natcolb65 said:


> Istill call my mom mommy and my dad daddy.



me, too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel_Lvoe said:


> I found it really offensive when they were talking about "oral transactions" and tamar said the difference between white girls and black girls was that black girls didnt give oral transactions when they've just met someone.



You can't take anything Tamar says to be for real...  

I find it more offensive that as grown women you have to give stupid names to sex acts.  Just call it what it is and keep on moving.


----------



## Jahpson

tonij2000 said:


> It bothers me that they call her mommy.



THISSSSSSSS!

I stop calling my mother mommy when I was like 14. I still say mum/mom though


----------



## yslrg390

Old but good performance by Towanda, Tamar, and Trina
http://youtu.be/gF5tjBlvPeg


----------



## yslrg390

Sassys said:


> Trina was so skinny




She was!!! They still look great


----------



## AEGIS

are yall watching?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sassys said:


> Trina was so skinny




Honey, they all were... Including Camel Joe (hate him with a passion) Queen Latifah, and the ladies Braxton.


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> are yall watching?




I watched.  What did you think?  I am starting to dislike Tamar **hangs head**


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> I watched.  What did you think?  I am starting to dislike Tamar **hangs head**





i now hate that bish

like--i don't understand how an adult woman could have such a lack of communication skills.


----------



## ClassicFab

Tamar is way past too much. I don't like the direction her attitude is taking the show.


----------



## tonij2000

I don't have the patience for Tamar and can't remember her once accepting responsibility for her role in the discord, not once.


----------



## Sassys

I think it is sad that they all agree, the show has really gone to Tamar's head.  It is going to be very interesting to see what her show with Vince will be like.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I felt so bad for Toni last night...it was sad that they couldn't get it together just for a few minutes to honor her.  She looked so heartbroken when she was backstage with Keri.*~*


----------



## chantal1922

It is sad they couldn't put aside their differences to put something together for Toni. SMH.


----------



## Sassys

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I felt so bad for Toni last night...it was sad that they couldn't get it together just for a few minutes to honor her. She looked so heartbroken when she was backstage with Keri.*~*


 

She looked like she wanted to cry, sitting at Dr. Cheri's office when she was asking them what happened and why they didn't sing.

A part of me, thinks it was fake, that there wasn't suppose to be a performance by them.  I just don't see them not pulling it together for her.


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> She looked like she wanted to cry, sitting at Dr. Cheri's office when she was asking them what happened and why they didn't sing.
> 
> A part of me, thinks it was fake, that there wasn't suppose to be a performance by them. * I just don't see them not pulling it together for her.*



i didn't even think of that.  i thought it was really weird that they didn't do it for Toni bc tbh she is the eldest and they do respect Toni a LOT. but idk...Bieber performed for Toni...is that what they said?

idk if the show has gone to Tamar's head bc they said she has ALWAYS been a PITA to deal with.  she is spoiled.  as a i spoiled child--i recognize it but i am nowhere near THAT bad.  she doesn't ever shut her big mouth up/

lord--Vincent is a saint.  i see why he just stares at her and walks away.


----------



## AEGIS

dang Trina looked eating disorder skinny!  no wonder they told her she had gotten kinda portly


----------



## Graw

Watching Saturday night live with all the set changes and wig changes it makes me wonder why do the wigs on SNL look much better than the ones these ladies wear on the show?


----------



## Sinarta

Tamar is out of control, Point.Blank.Period!! I think the fame has went to all of their heads in some way but Tamar has taken it to another level. 

I think Tamar will be somewhat tame on her show with Vincent. Vincent looks like he knows how to shut Tamar up with a look.

From the previews of next week, looks like Toni is going to tell Traci she needs to lose some weight and she says she feels like they dont give a damn about her. Now thats sad.


----------



## tonij2000

Traci acts kind of...I don't quite know how to say it... slow?


----------



## cha9112

Sassys said:


> WAIT!!! Is this her husband


Yes this is Tamar's hubby. I watch the show and they do appear to have lots of plastic surgery but the funny part is watching them all trying to share the fame.  It seems Toni has a hard time with the fact that her sisters have become almost as famous as her.


----------



## epaz

I cant believe this last episode.  I wonder if Tamar got her spin off so she can get away from her sisters?  and yes shes over the top and thats part of her "character" but I wonder if she pused it to get away.

It was really sad to see the scene with Dr. Sherri.  Tamar thought they couldnt continue the rehersal bc Towanda was on the phone.  They had been yelling at Tamar way before that.  She also forgot that she was leaving herself!!!!  
The discussion continued talking about each others ego.  I think their egos have grown but nothing to the extreme to Tamar.  They were like talking in code about Tamar.  And its truly frustrating that Tamar is in Tamar World and doesnt realize that her tantrums are ugly esp on a grown woman.  
I feel bad for Toni because she was left alone during her time.  And Im glad the sisters were embarassed yet Tamar starts to blame the others.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I'm usually so excited for new episodes but I'm not looking forward to tonight at all. 

I found the sister fighting really painful to watch last week, I don't want to see more.


----------



## Sassys

Wow, Traci really needs to pull it together. I can see she is bitter because she is jealous of her sisters (especially Tamar).  I think she feels they all have the glamorous Hollywood life and she is back in MD, living the regular Joe life.  But, she really needs to let go what happened 16 years ago.

Toni was dead wrong, to say she needs to loose 20pounds.  If Traci is happy with her body, why does Toni care.


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> Wow, Traci really needs to pull it together. I can see she is bitter because she is jealous of her sisters (especially Tamar).  I think she feels they all have the glamorous Hollywood life and she is back in MD, living the regular Joe life.  But, she really needs to let go what happened 16 years ago.
> 
> Toni was dead wrong, to say she needs to loose 20pounds.  If Traci is happy with her body, why does Toni care.




bc she wants to sing backup

i can see why Traci is angry but it is her fault.


----------



## AEGIS

Toni is so into herself..you suggest a sisters retreat but your behind is at a spa


----------



## shopnaddict

I think Traci needs to get over it.  Its not like they got famous from the record deal.

And I don't think they take Toni's lupus seriously.


----------



## 4Elegance

I understand how it looks because Toni is at the spa, however, being that I have lupus I totally understand.  When I would attend my nephews football games on Saturday mornings in Texas heat it would always take me at least two days for my body to recover. 

I just don't think it is worth it to Toni and totally understand.  Also there is a warning on the medication that you take for lupus saying avoid sunlight because the side affects can be harmful.  

I do think Toni should take time out and educate her sisters.  I think they would be really understanding.  I know my sisters are.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sassys said:


> Toni was dead wrong, to say she needs to loose 20pounds.  If Traci is happy with her body, why does Toni care.



so, so wrong. I'm sure traci is not happy with her body but that's even more of a reason for toni not to say anything.  there is nothing worse than other people talking about your weight, especially sisters or moms. nothing. 



AEGIS said:


> bc she wants to sing backup
> 
> i can see why Traci is angry *but it is her fault.*



I think from Traci's perspective that I heard tonight she didn't think the not-signing situation was as simple as she got pregnant and couldn't join.  it seems like she feels like she was forced into something. 

I feel really sad for her that she's lived with this pain for so long.


----------



## AEGIS

she said something about Trina being pregnant?  did Trina get pregnant at a young age? Tamar said that Trina was pregnant and was allowed to be in the group  but Traci was not.  why?


----------



## AEGIS

shopnaddict said:


> I think Traci needs to get over it.  Its not like they got famous from the record deal.
> 
> *And I don't think they take Toni's lupus seriously*.





4Elegance said:


> I understand how it looks because Toni is at the spa, however, being that I have lupus I totally understand.  When I would attend my nephews football games on Saturday mornings in Texas heat it would always take me at least two days for my body to recover.
> 
> I just don't think it is worth it to Toni and totally understand.  Also there is a warning on the medication that you take for lupus saying avoid sunlight because the side affects can be harmful.
> 
> *I do think Toni should take time out and educate her sisters.  I think they would be really understanding.  I know my sisters are.*




IA. bc then they could have done indoor activities.  why and how does sunlight affect Lupus?


----------



## shopnaddict

All I know is that Lupus is a chronic illness.  I agree that they could have just canceled the horse back riding and did something indoors.  And why does Tamar get so mad when she is not the center of attention.  It's like so what Toni had to talk to her kids.  You can't drop your kids because your with your sisters.


----------



## ClassicFab

Toni didn't have to bring up Traci's weight in the therapy session. Not that what she said was wrong, as it was her opinion, but Traci losing weight is not what's causing a strain in the sister relationship.

I agree that Traci needs to let the record deal situation go, its time to move on


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> IA. bc then they could have done indoor activities.  why and how does sunlight affect Lupus?



I don't think it's Lupus, but the medication.  Some patients take tamoxifen and with that medication, you need to avoid sun exposure.


----------



## limom

Is the medication also responsible for being a biotch at the turn of a dime?

That attack on Tracy was nasty.com
They were there to discuss feelings not attacking each others.
Really disappointed that Toni took out her frustration on Tracy who was minding her own business.
Why didn't she go in on Tamar, huh? Cause Tamar would have exploded and put her on blast.


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> Is the medication also responsible for being a biotch at the turn of a dime?
> 
> That attack on Tracy was nasty.com
> They were there to discuss feelings not attacking each others.
> Really disappointed that Toni took out her frustration on Tracy who was minding her own business.
> Why didn't she go in on Tamar, huh? Cause Tamar would have exploded and put her on blast.




If Toni was on a world wide tour and Tracy was going on tour, I could see where it would be ok to say you need to 'hit the gym, to get ready for the rigorous tour'  But, that could be said in private, no in a counseling session.  They were discussing real issues, Tracy's weight, isn't a real issue!

The whole counseling session was weird.  Did they even do anything with the shapes they cut out?

Tamar didn't say anything to Toni, because Toni writes her checks.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> If Toni was on a world wide tour and Tracy was going on tour, I could see where it would be ok to say you need to 'hit the gym, to get ready for the rigorous tour' But, that could be said in private, no in a counseling session. They were discussing real issues, Tracy's weight, isn't a real issue!
> 
> The whole counseling session was weird. Did they even do anything with the shapes they cut out?
> 
> Tamar didn't say anything to Toni, because Toni writes her checks.


 
Not anymore, didn't Toni fire Vince?
Is Tamar still doing background?
That was an ugly side of Toni that took me back a bit. Especially since Tracy is looking to get back some type of career.


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> Not anymore, didn't Toni fire Vince?
> Is Tamar still doing background?
> That was an ugly side of Toni that took me back a bit. Especially since Tracy is looking to get back some type of career.



I'm sorry, I meant to say Towanda.  Towanda gets her checks from Toni, so of course she wouldn't say anything to her.

You're right, Toni didn't blast Tamar, because Tamar holds TOOOOO many about Toni!


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> she said something about Trina being pregnant? did Trina get pregnant at a young age? Tamar said that Trina was pregnant and was allowed to be in the group but Traci was not. why?


 
Traci got pregnant when they were getting ready to sign.  No record label wants to work with a girl that is a teen mom. Trina already had a kid, but I guess the label felt, that kid could be left home and no one would know.  You can't hide a girl with a belly.  

But also, just beacuse you sign a deal, does not mean you are put out into the public right away. Some people sign deals and don't make music for a couple of years.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Traci got pregnant when they were getting ready to sign. No record label wants to work with a girl that is a teen mom. Trina already had a kid, but I guess the label felt, that kid could be left home and no one would know. You can't hide a girl with a belly.
> 
> But also, just beacuse you sign a deal, does not mean you are put out into the public right away. Some people sign deals and don't make music for a couple of years.


 
So what truly went down?
Was Tracy not marketable at that time for other reasons?
She seems really bitter and feels like she was cut off from the Braxton's girls.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> So what truly went down?
> Was Tracy not marketable at that time for other reasons?
> She seems really bitter and feels like she was cut off from the Braxton's girls.


 
I have no idea.  Maybe they felt she didn't have the "look".  Or maybe when they signed, they were shoved into the spot light right away (it does happen that way for some artist), and they of course could not put her in the spotlight pregnant.

What I am confused about is, if she was not signed, why are they all on this album?  Were they dropped and resigned after Toni became famous on her own?


----------



## Sinarta

I havent seen last nights episode but I think something else went down and they will not say it. Maybe Traci was not as marketable as the other girls and the record company didnt think she would fit in with the rest of the group but it is more to the story.

Maybe Traci just feels left out because she chose to stay in Maryland and be a mother and thougth maybe the other girls will ask her to join the group but it never happened. It seems as if they never visit her or include her in activities they were doing so she was just left out and may feel like the black sheep of the family.


----------



## Sassys

Sinarta said:


> I havent seen last nights episode but I think something else went down and they will not say it. Maybe Traci was not as marketable as the other girls and the record company didnt think she would fit in with the rest of the group but it is more to the story.
> 
> *Maybe Traci just feels left out because she chose to stay in Maryland and be a mother and thougth maybe the other girls will ask her to join the group but it never happened. It seems as if they never visit her or include her in activities they were doing so she was just left out and may feel like the black sheep of the family*.


 
I agree


----------



## Sassys

Tamar said she has had 4 plastic surgery procedures and i am trying to figure out what she did.  I am sure breast and lipo, but I can't figure out if she got her nose done.


----------



## limom

Sinarta said:


> I havent seen last nights episode but I think something else went down and they will not say it. Maybe Traci was not as marketable as the other girls and the record company didnt think she would fit in with the rest of the group but it is more to the story.
> 
> Maybe Traci just feels left out because she chose to stay in Maryland and be a mother and thougth maybe the other girls will ask her to join the group but it never happened. It seems as if they never visit her or include her in activities they were doing so she was just left out and may feel like the black sheep of the family.


 
Yep, did she associate with undesirable? Did she came accross as less polished? Was she too strong will? Was her *baby daddy* the real problem?
It seems like she hoped her sisters would welcome her back into the fold and it did not happen for whatever reason.


----------



## Sassys

Did I hear the next week preview correctly?  Towanda is moving into a new house, and bringing that useless husband of hers with her?

I can't with this woman.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Did I hear the next week preview correctly? Towanda is moving into a new house, and bringing that useless husband of hers with her?
> 
> I can't with this woman.


 
Andre is a bonefied babysitter. I can see her pov but at this point, it seems they are simply using each other. No love whatsoever.


----------



## epaz

Is that supposed to be Tamar? It looks like Trina to me.   



Sassys said:


> Tamar said she has had 4 plastic surgery procedures and i am trying to figure out what she did. I am sure breast and lipo, but I can't figure out if she got her nose done.


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> Andre is a bonefied babysitter. I can see her pov but at this point, it seems they are simply using each other. No love whatsoever.



he can still be the "babysitter", while living in their own places...


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> he can still be the "babysitter", while living in their own places...



Babysitter with benefits!


----------



## 4Elegance

I have four sisters and understand the dynamics of dealing with different personalities.

I do think that it was ok for Toni to tell Tracy she needed to loose weight.  However, I think when you know your sisters well you know how they will react in any situation.  You also know what way to deliver a message so that they receive it and aren't hurt by what you are saying.  I feel either Toni didn't care or they don't know Tracy very well.  I know I can tell my sisters anything but I wouldn't say it to them in all the same way.

I hope whatever their issues are they get it together soon.  This has to e hurtful for the parents to watch


----------



## Sassys

4Elegance said:


> I have four sisters and understand the dynamics of dealing with different personalities.
> 
> I do think that it was ok for Toni to tell Tracy she needed to loose weight. However, I think when you know your sisters well you know how they will react in any situation. You also know what way to deliver a message so that they receive it and aren't hurt by what you are saying. I feel either Toni didn't care or they don't know Tracy very well. I know I can tell my sisters anything but I wouldn't say it to them in all the same way.
> 
> I hope whatever their issues are they get it together soon. This has to e hurtful for the parents to watch


 

But, why would you need to tell your sister to drop 20 pounds, how does her weight affect Toni's life? How does Traci's weight/looks put money in Toni's pocket.


----------



## pollinilove

not on tv that was wrong of her 



4Elegance said:


> I have four sisters and understand the dynamics of dealing with different personalities.
> 
> I do think that it was ok for Toni to tell Tracy she needed to loose weight. However, I think when you know your sisters well you know how they will react in any situation. You also know what way to deliver a message so that they receive it and aren't hurt by what you are saying. I feel either Toni didn't care or they don't know Tracy very well. I know I can tell my sisters anything but I wouldn't say it to them in all the same way.
> 
> I hope whatever their issues are they get it together soon. This has to e hurtful for the parents to watch


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> But, why would you need to tell your sister to drop 20 pounds, how does her weight affect Toni's life? How does Traci's weight/looks put money in Toni's pocket.



this is what I'm saying.  

If Tracy was on tour with Toni, I could see her concern.  But she's not.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> this is what I'm saying.
> 
> If Tracy was on tour with Toni, I could see her concern. But she's not.


 
Right. Nor are they being branded like the 3 Kardashian sisters.  So her comment was way out of line, and not necessary.  

If she was trying to say, Traci, you need to stop with the hood talk and hood mentality, I could understand that.  But talking about her weight, when it does not affect any of them, is out of line.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Right. Nor are they being branded like the 3 Kardashian sisters.  So her comment was way out of line, and not necessary.
> 
> If she was trying to say, Traci, you need to stop with the hood talk and hood mentality, I could understand that.  But talking about her weight, when it does not affect any of them, is out of line.



She was out for payback and picked on the weakest.


----------



## 4Elegance

Sassys said:
			
		

> But, why would you need to tell your sister to drop 20 pounds, how does her weight affect Toni's life? How does Traci's weight/looks put money in Toni's pocket.



Because if you don't tell her then who will? No it doesn't affect Toni but you want the best for your siblings and sometimes they need a little push.

In reference to the tv thing, isn't this supposed to be reality so why wouldn't she say it?


----------



## chantal1922

I can understand Traci's pain but she needs to learn how to communicate without spazzing out.


----------



## Ladybug09

mundodabolsa said:


> I'm usually so excited for new episodes but I'm not looking forward to tonight at all.
> 
> I found the sister fighting really painful to watch last week, I don't want to see more.


 I couldn't get through the repeat episode. Too much yelling. I just watch the repeats of this show or on demand, then I can FF through the drama.


----------



## DC-Cutie

4Elegance said:


> Because if you don't tell her then who will?



her doctor, if it seems to be a health problem


----------



## Ladybug09

breast, nose (many times), top lip (lessened), skin lightening. Her excuse about the nose is breathing issues. (eye roll).



Sassys said:


> Tamar said she has had 4 plastic surgery procedures and i am trying to figure out what she did. I am sure breast and lipo, but I can't figure out if she got her nose done.


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> Babysitter with benefits!


  ahaha, that's what I was thinking too!


----------



## 4Elegance

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> her doctor, if it seems to be a health problem



If it's not a health problem maybe her sisters noticed a change for the worse in her after she has gained weight.  It didn't seem to me that any of the other siblings disagreed so maybe they had discussed it before. I remember someone mentioned something about her weight when they were doing backup with Toni (don't remember the sister).

I still stand by my belief that sister (with good intentions) should be able to tell one another everything but care enough to do so in a manner that won't hurt them.  I don't think what Toni said was wrong but I feel based on Tracys reaction it should have been handled differently.

Another thought...maybe my family is just to blunt lol.


----------



## 4Elegance

limom said:
			
		

> Babysitter with benefits!



What kind of example is she setting for her daughter? I feel for the kids not the adults in this situation


----------



## DC-Cutie

4Elegance said:


> What kind of example is she setting for her daughter? I feel for the kids not the adults in this situation



what's interesting is, ALL of the Braxton women have issues from a poor example set by Miss E and her trifling husband.

So, the cycle continues.


----------



## 4Elegance

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> what's interesting is, ALL of the Braxton women have issues from a poor example set by Miss E and her trifling husband.
> 
> So, the cycle continues.



True and Toni's situation with her ex husband really confuses me lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

4Elegance said:


> True and Toni's situation with her ex husband really confuses me lol



it's a mess and not a good look for her.

She goes on Anderson, talking about 'playing in the snow', but still having relations with Kerry???

WTF?


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> it's a mess and not a good look for her.
> 
> She goes on Anderson, talking about 'playing in the snow', but still having relations with Kerry???
> 
> WTF?



She is being busy. Remember since she did not have a chance to do Toni as a young woman, she is doing it now!
Nothing wrong with that as long as she keeps her children out of it.
She is grown...


----------



## spylove22

Not sure, so sorry if this has been discussed, but do they borrow each other's purses, they all carry designer bags, I've seen a whole bunch of really nice bags on this show. Towanda was carrying an hermes last night and she has no place to live! Being a purse lover my eyes always go to the purse!


----------



## DC-Cutie

spylove22 said:


> Not sure, so sorry if this has been discussed, but do they borrow each other's purses, they all carry designer bags, I've seen a whole bunch of really nice bags on this show. Towanda was carrying an hermes last night and she has no place to live! Being a purse lover my eyes always go to the purse!



I think she borrows...  but then again, these folks don't seem to have their priorities in order, so it could be hers


----------



## Sassys

spylove22 said:


> Not sure, so sorry if this has been discussed, but do they borrow each other's purses, they all carry designer bags, I've seen a whole bunch of really nice bags on this show. Towanda was carrying an hermes last night and she has no place to live! Being a purse lover my eyes always go to the purse!


 
I would not be surprised if Towanda's Birkin was a gift.  Tamar said she bought her a car, so it is possible she gave the birkin to Towanda.  Also, LV are the cheapest designer bags you can get IMO.


----------



## spylove22

Sassys said:


> I would not be surprised if Towanda's Birkin was a gift. Tamar said she bought her a car, so it is possible she gave the birkin to Towanda. Also, LV are the cheapest designer bags you can get IMO.


 
Yeah probably, I think I remember Tamar carrying that H bag before. She has all the colors probably lol so she won't miss it.  Trina carries that speedy alot, but Toni has some nice chanels too.


----------



## mundodabolsa

it's clear they share things, I've seen towanda carrying bags that toni was seen carrying before several times on the show. 

there is one in particular that has a handle like the chloe bracelet bags but is big like a hobo that towanda carries now that toni carried in the first season.


----------



## epaz

I read all the comments about the last episode before watching the recent episode.  (Im in Germany so I have to wait a few days) so I didnt know what to expect from the sister session. Was Traci over reacting? Was Toni in the right to say that to her?  Maybe the comment should have been said privately? etc etc etc

Now that I have watched it, I agree with most of you that maybe the comment should have been left for a private conversation or perhaps said in another way considering how Traci does flip out the majority of the time.  Its hard to say but what came to mind was Traci did perhaps get "comfortable" because she didnt have the pressure to stay thin like the other girls being that they were on stage the majority of their life.  So Traci harbors resentment and over eats and Traci took it as "why is it Tonis concern". She was waiting for another type of comment.   
But I was confused by the comment itself as well.  Trina and Tamar were honest to their sisters about how their behavior affected them.  But Tracis weight does not affect Toni at all--so I was confused.

I just feel bad for Traci.  And Toni was wrong for bailing out on the sister weekend.  You can tell that she does what she wants to do regardless of hurting her sisters feelings.  I get that she was sick but at least invite your sisters to the spa if thats the case.  But the way the girls were reacting to how Toni missed out, it seems like Toni did not communicate anything at all.  And Im starting to not like Toni, she def is starting to come off as a Diva.


----------



## yslrg390

epaz said:


> I read all the comments about the last episode before watching the recent episode.  (Im in Germany so I have to wait a few days) so I didnt know what to expect from the sister session. Was Traci over reacting? Was Toni in the right to say that to her?  Maybe the comment should have been said privately? etc etc etc
> 
> Now that I have watched it, I agree with most of you that maybe the comment should have been left for a private conversation or perhaps said in another way considering how Traci does flip out the majority of the time.  Its hard to say but what came to mind was Traci did perhaps get "comfortable" because she didnt have the pressure to stay thin like the other girls being that they were on stage the majority of their life.  So Traci harbors resentment and over eats and Traci took it as "why is it Tonis concern". She was waiting for another type of comment.
> But I was confused by the comment itself as well.  Trina and Tamar were honest to their sisters about how their behavior affected them.  But Tracis weight does not affect Toni at all--so I was confused.
> 
> I just feel bad for Traci.  And Toni was wrong for bailing out on the sister weekend.  You can tell that she does what she wants to do regardless of hurting her sisters feelings.  I get that she was sick but at least invite your sisters to the spa if thats the case.  But the way the girls were reacting to how Toni missed out, it seems like Toni did not communicate anything at all.  And Im starting to not like Toni, she def is starting to come off as a Diva.


Under normal circumstances, I think Toni would have invited them to the spa. But since they are on a show, its more entertaining to see the other sisters on the ranch riding horses, shooting, throwing axes, etc. than receiving spa treatments with Toni.


----------



## Graw

Ladybug09 said:


> breast, nose (many times), top lip (lessened), skin lightening. Her excuse about the nose is breathing issues. (eye roll).



I'm sorry, did you say she had her lips reduced? I was thinking there were enhanced, maybe it is her lipgloss.


----------



## Ladybug09

The top lip looked a little smaller to me. I don't know that one for a fact but she HAS admitted to the nose job, and I don't care WHAT you say, but her skin has that look of bleaching.


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> The top lip looked a little smaller to me. I don't know that one for a fact but she HAS admitted to the nose job, and I don't care WHAT you say, but her skin has that look of bleaching.



I am a little lost, are you referring to Tamar or Tony or both?


----------



## Ladybug09

they have both had work done, but in particular I was talking about Tamar.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Ladybug09 said:


> they have both had work done, but in particular I was talking about Tamar.


I never know if I find TameHer pretty or not. She always has that drag queen look to her. yikes!


----------



## limom

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I never know if I find TameHer pretty or not. She always has that drag queen look to her. yikes!



I would love to see what is under those tacky wigs, she insists on wearing.
Her body is nice, her face kinda plastic.
Yeah, Tamar is a Monet...


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

limom said:


> I would love to see what is under those tacky wigs, she insists on wearing.
> Her body is nice, her face kinda plastic.
> Yeah, Tamar is a *Monet*...


 gotcha!


----------



## spylove22

epaz said:


> I read all the comments about the last episode before watching the recent episode. (Im in Germany so I have to wait a few days) so I didnt know what to expect from the sister session. Was Traci over reacting? Was Toni in the right to say that to her? Maybe the comment should have been said privately? etc etc etc
> 
> Now that I have watched it, I agree with most of you that maybe the comment should have been left for a private conversation or perhaps said in another way considering how Traci does flip out the majority of the time. Its hard to say but what came to mind was Traci did perhaps get "comfortable" because she didnt have the pressure to stay thin like the other girls being that they were on stage the majority of their life. So Traci harbors resentment and over eats and Traci took it as "why is it Tonis concern". She was waiting for another type of comment.
> But I was confused by the comment itself as well. Trina and Tamar were honest to their sisters about how their behavior affected them. But Tracis weight does not affect Toni at all--so I was confused.
> 
> I just feel bad for Traci. And Toni was wrong for bailing out on the sister weekend. You can tell that she does what she wants to do regardless of hurting her sisters feelings. I get that she was sick but at least invite your sisters to the spa if thats the case. But the way the girls were reacting to how Toni missed out, it seems like Toni did not communicate anything at all. And Im starting to not like Toni, she def is starting to come off as a Diva.


 
I agree.


----------



## AEGIS

does Trina not have to take care of her kids?  why is she drinking in the middle of the day?


----------



## Sassys

Jesus Christ Towanda; GROW A PAIR!!  The man is a LOOSER; move on with your life.


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> does Trina not have to take care of her kids?  why is she drinking in the middle of the day?




I think they are teenagers


----------



## AEGIS

ooo-ok.  i was like go home bish! you are somebody's momma! but still--they're not out of her house yet


----------



## AEGIS

she didn't go home--and doesn't see why Gabe is upset?


----------



## AEGIS

uhm..vincent looks cute this episode. his lil dimples are cute


----------



## Sassys

That waitress was not checking your man Tamar.  Hello, she sees a camera crew and could possibly be an actress trying to get her big break OR just want a big tip (manager might have told her ahead of time, what they were filming for and who they were).


----------



## AEGIS

Gabe is so fcking sketchy....for real for real


----------



## AEGIS

this bysh just put on sunglasses in the middle of the therapy session. i.CANNOT!!!


----------



## Sassys

No way in hell I am staying with a man that cheated on me 6 times.  Trina is  damn fool.


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> this bysh just put on sunglasses in the middle of the therapy session. i.CANNOT!!!



lol. She didn't want the camera to see her cry.  I get it.  I've been there.


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> No way in hell I am staying with a man that cheated on me 6 times.  Trina is  damn fool.




when she said she found him on a social networking site...is she talking about the woman who had video of him wanking off?


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> lol. She didn't want the camera to see her cry.  I get it.  I've been there.




no i got it but i laughed HARD.  we've seen you look bad already boo


----------



## DC-Cutie

Towanda has serious self-esteem issues. Anybody remember the show she was on way before this one? Where she lived in a house with other women?


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> when she said she found him on a social networking site...is she talking about the woman who had video of him wanking off?



That is what I was thinking, but I recall it was morning in those pics and that happened recently after taping I thought


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Towanda has serious self-esteem issues. Anybody remember the show she was on way before this one? Where she lived in a house with other women?



No


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> Towanda has serious self-esteem issues. Anybody remember the show she was on way before this one? Where she lived in a house with other women?




i could see why she has self esteem issues since she's always referred to as the least attractive sister and as a man.

...i never saw the other show


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> No



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfYBESUylmM


----------



## Sassys

Did we know Tamar was married before!!

http://www.leagle.com/xmlResult.aspx?xmldoc=2003669117SW3d552_1624.xml&docbase=CSLWAR2-1986-2006


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> Did we know Tamar was married before!!
> 
> http://www.leagle.com/xmlResult.aspx?xmldoc=2003669117SW3d552_1624.xml&docbase=CSLWAR2-1986-2006




girl NO!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Trina must not be too upset with Gabe, there have been pics of them out partying together recently..


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> girl NO!!



I don't know how the hell we missed this.


----------



## AEGIS

did Towanda BUY this house? im assuming with her WeTV earnings?


----------



## AEGIS

i really like Towanda's wig during the interviews....i kinda want it


----------



## AEGIS

lmao @ Tamar finding her ish


----------



## Sassys

Towanda is an idiot


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Towanda is an idiot



Girl!

If I hear her say "he's my kids' father..." one more time!!!!

OK, we know he's their father and as such, he needs to be out earning a LIVING to take care of said children instead of writing a book that nobody has purchased, offering relationship advice.


----------



## RedDuchess

Andre's stuff would be a plastic tub in the basement to access when he needs to come over and watch the kids...certainly NOT in the master closet, when he isn't dropping a penny in the pot


----------



## Sassys

RedDuchess said:


> Andre's stuff would be a plastic tub in the basement to access when he needs to come over and watch the kids...certainly NOT in the master closet, when he isn't dropping a penny in the pot



You good, because that is to damn nice.  It's called an over night bag, and it leaves with you when you leave.


----------



## RedDuchess

Sassys said:


> You good, because that is to damn nice. It's called an over night bag, and it leaves with you when you leave.


 
I've been told I'm too nice...*taking notes* LOL


----------



## Sassys

RedDuchess said:


> I've been told I'm too nice...*taking notes* LOL




Andre is a LOSER and Towanda feeds into that bullsh$t.  Kids or not, he would have been out the house a long time ago.  I wish some dead beat man WOULD, follow me to my sister's homes and write some bull relationship book, when every damn body knows he don't know squat about a good marriage.


----------



## Sassys

Tamar and Vince's relationship really boggles my mind.  I don't know how in hell they are going to do a show together.  This man is not amused by his wife and appears to always be annoyed with her presence.


----------



## DC-Cutie

RedDuchess said:


> Andre's stuff would be a plastic tub in the basement to access when he needs to come over and watch the kids...certainly NOT in the master closet, when he isn't dropping a penny in the pot



He'd be just like the babysitter.  I'd show him in, where the snacks are, numbers to call for an emergency.

He WOULD NOT have a key to the house or store his crap there.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> You good, because that is to damn nice.  It's called an over night bag, and it leaves with you when you leave.



overnight bag?  Nah, ah!  No need for him to pack anything, other than a lunch or something to munch on.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> He'd be just like the babysitter.  *I'd show him in, where the snacks are*, numbers to call for an emergency.
> 
> He WOULD NOT have a key to the house or store his crap there.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> overnight bag?  Nah, ah!  No need for him to pack anything, other than a lunch or something to munch on.



I figure when she goes away for a couple of days to LA, to hang with her sisters, he needs clothes for those days


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> overnight bag?  Nah, ah!  No need for him to pack anything, other than a lunch or something to munch on.




right?!  why is his stuff up there? why aren't his things in a spare bedroom somewhere? why are they right next to her stuff?  lord she has the mentally of a bottom bish for real.  i can.NOT with dumb women in 2012!


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> Girl!
> 
> If I hear her say "he's my kids' father..." one more time!!!!
> 
> OK, we know he's their father and as such, he needs to be out earning a LIVING to take care of said children instead of writing a book that nobody has purchased, offering relationship advice.





he said he could not afford to pay for counseling....yet he is trying to get it in for free, and live up under her for free. ugh.


----------



## limom

Did you know that MaryJBlige and Tamar were tight?
Was watching WW yesterday and she mentioned that she was close to Tamar and that Tamar had a really big heart.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Did we know Tamar was married before!!
> 
> http://www.leagle.com/xmlResult.aspx?xmldoc=2003669117SW3d552_1624.xml&docbase=CSLWAR2-1986-2006


 Thanks super sleuth. Nope, I did not know this.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Sassys said:


> Did we know Tamar was married before!!
> 
> http://www.leagle.com/xmlResult.aspx?xmldoc=2003669117SW3d552_1624.xml&docbase=CSLWAR2-1986-2006


 wow

1. I googled his name and this picture of Tamar came up

http://media.photobucket.com/image/Darrell ALLAMBY/mokhal/tamar03.jpg
she really had alooot of work done

2. divorced in 2003? I thought Tamar was in her twenties now? But no, she was born in 1977!!!!!! whaat???She' s 35????? She behaves like a tweeny! girlbye.com


----------



## AEGIS

CommeUneEtoile said:


> wow
> 
> 1. I googled his name and this picture of Tamar came up
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/Darrell ALLAMBY/mokhal/tamar03.jpg
> she really had alooot of work done
> 
> 2. divorced in 2003? I thought Tamar was in her twenties now? But no, she was born in 1977!!!!!! whaat???She' s 35????? She behaves like a tweeny! girlbye.com




lol no they're all up there in age. which is why im like Tamar idk if anyone is trying to watch you pop it on a handstand.




limom said:


> Did you know that MaryJBlige and Tamar were tight?
> Was watching WW yesterday and she mentioned that she was close to Tamar and that Tamar had a really big heart.




no i didn't know that at all.


----------



## mundodabolsa

CommeUneEtoile said:


> wow
> 
> 1. I googled his name and this picture of Tamar came up
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/Darrell ALLAMBY/mokhal/tamar03.jpg
> she really had alooot of work done



wow, she looks exactly like her father in this picture.  if it weren't for that resemblance I wouldn't even think this was a picture of tamar.


----------



## limom

If Tamar and Vincent have biological children, it would be interesting to see what they look like!!!
She had so much surgery, Vincent must love her big heart because there is no original part left on that face.


----------



## chantal1922

Towanda is a lost cause. I don't think she will ever divorce Andre and he knows that. She keeps saying the tired excuse "He he my kids father" blah blah blah. He can be their father at his own place. Gabe and Trinia are just pitiful. They have both stepped out of the marriage and don't trust each other. They are just ridiculous.


----------



## ClassicFab

Towanda and Andre are soooooo annoying! Andre seems like he just wants sex on the regular and since he's broke, trying to get it from Towanda for free. UGH! Such a bum!


----------



## chantal1922

^^ yep!


----------



## Sassys

I wonder if Andre and Gabe get paid for being on the show occasionally


----------



## Shoegal30

Trina and Towanda are just so ridiculous.com....stop talking about ending your marriage and do it...Seriously, they can not go into a third season with this same drama.  I mean I'm all for drama but can I get some new material?


----------



## Oceane

it's on


----------



## Oceane

Tamar looks a lot better with black hair


----------



## tonij2000

I'm watching


----------



## Oceane

I am totally disgusted by how they made fun of the trainer and his culture. Traci calling him "African booty scratcher" r u serious????


----------



## Chanel_Lvoe

Ok so i have been looking through the 'camel toe' thread and came across this - apparently its tamar. Horrible outfit, but besides that she looks so incredibly different!

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/major-camel-toe-328480-75.html#post15261730


----------



## epaz

oh goodness! this episode was sad. really sad.  sad for Tamar and Vince. sad for Trina.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I want to feel for Trina, but did she forget that she went on national TV talking about her 'oral transaction'?  Now the truth comes out that Gabe never actually slept with anyone, he just does stuff online with women.  Trina, went and did the dirty..

They both need help.

Tamar and Vince, they are so cute.  You can tell they really care about each other.  I think that without the cameras, she's funny but not 'on' all the time.  He keeps her grounded.  I pray for his recovery and I can't wait to see their show.

I've met a few people that know Vince and they say in the music industry, it's pretty cut throat.  But Vince is one of the good guys.  He's kind to people, works hard for his artists and you never hear a bad thing about him.


----------



## Ladybug09

Chanel_Lvoe said:


> Ok so i have been looking through the 'camel toe' thread and came across this - apparently its tamar. Horrible outfit, but besides that she looks so incredibly different!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/major-camel-toe-328480-75.html#post15261730


 I thought that was never proven to be her.


----------



## tonij2000

Oceane said:


> I am totally disgusted by how they made fun of the trainer and his culture. Traci calling him "African booty scratcher" r u serious????



Yeah, that was so uncalled for! I have always thought that Traci was a few fries short of a Happy Meal.


----------



## ClassicFab

I hope Vince pulls through; he seems like a sweetheart. Why has Tamar started speaking in 3rd person?

I think Traci looked really nice in this episode and was happy to see her out there exercising. I liked her bit about realistic goals; I think she can do it.

Trina and Gabe are sooooooooo annoying. My goodness, either be together and work it out or leave. Every week its the same thing with them.


----------



## Sassys

Chanel_Lvoe said:


> Ok so i have been looking through the 'camel toe' thread and came across this - apparently its tamar. Horrible outfit, but besides that she looks so incredibly different!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/major-camel-toe-328480-75.html#post15261730


 
That is not Tamar.  She addressed it on twitter


----------



## limom

tonij2000 said:


> Yeah, that was so uncalled for! I have always thought that Traci was a few fries short of a Happy Meal.



I thought the guy was onto the joke.
Traci does appear a bit simple.

On another note, is Vincent OK?
While watching this episode, it took me back to when MaryJ Blige was on WW and said that Tamar had a big heart and was for real.
she was really concerned for Vince. Tamar could not fake that. 
There is no doubt that They are a real couple. 

tamar with dark hair took me back a bit. It is so hard to figure out who is who at any given time. I guess that is why they put the names down!

When Trina was talking to Ev. , I could feel the girl's pain and humiliation thru my TV. Those two needs to call it quits already. Maybe, she can hire Andre as a babysitter, he could use a J.O.B


----------



## ClassicFab

^^^ Tamar looked like Tiny (Tameka Harris) with the dark hair


----------



## Chanel_Lvoe

Ladybug09 said:


> I thought that was never proven to be her.





Sassys said:


> That is not Tamar.  She addressed it on twitter




Oh haha my bad! I dont have twitter. Thanks for clearing up.


----------



## limom

ClassicFab said:


> ^^^ Tamar looked like Tiny (Tameka Harris) with the dark hair


 
Not nice
They are friends, irl.

I love Tiny but her surgery was not performed by Tamar's surgeon.
Tamar could get hair tips from her though....


----------



## tannedsilk

OK I'm a little late but I'm catching up.  Just watched the hall of fame episode, I can't believe that these chics - who have been singing from birth - could not organize a 4 minute segment of songs.  WTF??  Tamar is out of control, and the others aren't having it anymore.  Someone needs to remind her that even though she is the youngest she is no longer a child.


----------



## tonij2000

^ I totally agree!


----------



## AEGIS

Chanel_Lvoe said:


> Ok so i have been looking through the 'camel toe' thread and came across this - apparently its tamar. Horrible outfit, but besides that she looks so incredibly different!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/major-camel-toe-328480-75.html#post15261730



not her.  it's some tranny.



DC-Cutie said:


> I want to feel for Trina, but did she forget that she went on national TV talking about her 'oral transaction'?  Now the truth comes out that Gabe never actually slept with anyone, he just does stuff online with women.  Trina, went and did the dirty..
> 
> They both need help.
> 
> Tamar and Vince, they are so cute.  You can tell they really care about each other.  I think that without the cameras, she's funny but not 'on' all the time.  He keeps her grounded.  I pray for his recovery and I can't wait to see their show.
> 
> I've met a few people that know Vince and they say in the music industry, it's pretty cut throat.  But Vince is one of the good guys.  He's kind to people, works hard for his artists and you never hear a bad thing about him.




i still feel for Trina despite her oral transaction.  no man should be enjoying himself online with other women while married.  idk it just makes it seem like he does not value sex and could have it with anyone.  whereas Trina did it with a person she knew and had a relationship (professional and friendship) with.  and it was once, as opposed to repeated transactions.



ClassicFab said:


> I hope Vince pulls through; he seems like a sweetheart. Why has Tamar started speaking in 3rd person?
> 
> I think Traci looked really nice in this episode and was happy to see her out there exercising. I liked her bit about realistic goals; I think she can do it.
> 
> Trina and Gabe are sooooooooo annoying. My goodness, either be together and work it out or leave. Every week its the same thing with them.




i think she does it to be funny.


----------



## tannedsilk

Oceane said:


> I am totally disgusted by how they made fun of the trainer and his culture. Traci calling him "African booty scratcher" r u serious????





tonij2000 said:


> Yeah, that was so uncalled for! I have always thought that Traci was a few fries short of a Happy Meal.



Right - That was the most i'gnat ish I've heard in a long time.  I'm embarrassed for her.


----------



## Graw

Tamar seemed human this episode.  I hope Vince changes his life.  I am sure if he gets a trainer he can lose 100s of pounds, be fit and avoid another embolism.


----------



## disney16

Vince is sitting next to Gaga at the Grammy awards and he looks like he may have lost some weight.


----------



## Graw

It looks like he lost 50 pounds.


----------



## Sassys

So Trina Braxton's Husband Gabe Had INTERNET SEX With A TRANSGENDERED WOMAN?

http://theybf.com/2012/02/14/seriou...e-had-internet-sex-with-a-transgendered-woman


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> So Trina Braxton's Husband Gabe Had INTERNET SEX With A TRANSGENDERED WOMAN?
> 
> http://theybf.com/2012/02/14/seriou...e-had-internet-sex-with-a-transgendered-woman





girl i saw that and i was TOO mother-fing THROUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!! trina you cannot compete with a chick with a d*ck


----------



## Sassys

aegis said:


> girl i saw that and i was too mother-fing through!!!!!!!!!!!!! Trina you cannot compete with a chick with a d*ck




hello!!


----------



## Ladybug09

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, get the fug outta here!!!!! I would Lorena Bobbit him dangit.


----------



## addisonshopper

AEGIS said:
			
		

> girl i saw that and i was TOO mother-fing THROUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!! trina you cannot compete with a chick with a d*ck



Knock knock. Who is it ? 
The ma effing truth.


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

Glad I found this thread! I love this show.


----------



## tonij2000

Where yall at?


----------



## baglady925

Run Trina Run!!!! lol


----------



## MickMick

Ungrateful beyotch!!!!  A WIFE is SUPPOSED to be by her husband's side.  She is lucky that anyone showed up at all.


----------



## baglady925

^Exactly!!


----------



## Oceane

Watching!


----------



## Oceane

Is it me or has Towanda become a lot prettier this season. No more pigtails!


----------



## Oceane

Tamar needs to get real! The world does not revolve around her.  Vince is HER HUSBAND and not her sisters'. 

Maybe it's just me, but by looking at Gabe's eyes, you can tell he's a man not to trust, a sneaky man, I'm surprised Traci didn't see it the first time she met him.


----------



## MickMick

Oceane said:


> Maybe it's just me, but by looking at Gabe's eyes, you can tell he's a man not to trust, a sneaky man, I'm surprised Traci didn't see it the first time she met him.


 
He looks like a rat and he grosses me out.  I hate his voice too.

Sneaky rat boy.


----------



## Oceane

^lol


----------



## Oceane

Did Tamar call the woman "Guadeloupe"? The lady on the phone. I really hope that's the lady's name if not that family needs to get real. Calling people african booty scratcher and the lady Guadeloupe sounds a bit ...... I'd let you find the word....


----------



## MickMick

Oceane said:


> Did Tamar call the woman "Guadeloupe"? The lady on the phone. I really hope that's the lady's name if not that family needs to get real. Calling people african booty scratcher and the lady Guadeloupe sounds a bit ...... I'd let you find the word....


 
I am STILL mortified by the "African Booty Scratcher" comment.  Dumbasses!


----------



## MickMick

*speaking very softly*

Can someone explain what "racks on racks on racks" means?  I just found out from another thread it was racks on racks on racks.  I thought he said, "Wax on. Wax on. Wax."

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Oceane

MickMick said:


> *speaking very softly*
> 
> Can someone explain what "racks on racks on racks" means?  I just found out from another thread it was racks on racks on racks.  I thought he said, "Wax on. Wax on. Wax."
> 
> Thank you in advance.




Rich! Very Rich! I think that's what Tamar meant ...IDK


----------



## wordpast

MickMick said:


> *speaking very softly*
> 
> Can someone explain what "racks on racks on racks" means?  I just found out from another thread it was racks on racks on racks.  I thought he said, "Wax on. Wax on. Wax."
> 
> Thank you in advance.



teehee. A "rack" is a large bundle of money. So yeah, it you have racks on racks on racks you have alot of money. 

And of course there is a song... and  dance. (Double eye roll) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5w21_Vphbg&feature=related

*Caution, horrible lyrics*


----------



## Sassys

Tamar, Tama, Tamar.  What in the hell is wrong with this woman.  I really liked Tamar last season; not I just want to drop kick her.  Why in the hell must everyone stop their lives for your man.  I just can't with her this season.


----------



## chantal1922

I can understand Tamar being stressed out because Vince is sick but her behavior is unreal. I wonder what Vince's family thinks of Tamar.


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> I can understand Tamar being stressed out because Vince is sick but her behavior is unreal. *I wonder what Vince's family thinks of Tamar*.


 

I would love to know that. Mary J says Tamar is a sweetheart and has a big heart.  I kind of saw that in the first season, that is why I liked her.  She was extra, but really a sweetheart.  Now, she is just out of control and even her sisters have said since the show, she has gotten way out of hand.


----------



## epaz

wow I cant believe how it became all about Tamar instead of Vince!


----------



## Graw

wordpast said:


> teehee. A "rack" is a large bundle of money. So yeah, it you have racks on racks on racks you have alot of money.
> 
> And of course there is a song... and  dance. (Double eye roll)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5w21_Vphbg&feature=related
> 
> *Caution, horrible lyrics*



I've heard this song in passing. I never knew that is what they were saying, wow.


----------



## AEGIS

why did the producer want Trina to urban up? embarrassing


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, the wedding planning talk with Doc and Miss E was awkward...  

My new favorite Tamar-sim: "You betta getcha life" :lolots::giggles:


----------



## Graw

I wonder why they won't mention Doc's name.


----------



## Sassys

I am trying to remember if Miss E had on an engagement ring, when they were on Wendy (the same time Vince got sick).  So we know if they really got married.

Something about Doc, does not sit right with me; I don't know what it is.


----------



## chantal1922

Something about Eve and Doc isn't right. They want to rush and get married but have no idea what kind of wedding they want. Eve said they haven't had time to talk about the wedding yet she wants to get married in a month and a half.


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, the wedding planning talk with Doc and Miss E was awkward...
> 
> My new favorite Tamar-sim: *"You betta getcha life"* :lolots::giggles:



what does that mean anyway?


----------



## chantal1922

On the preview for next week's episode Toni's face looked so flat!


----------



## addisonshopper

Jahpson said:
			
		

> what does that mean anyway?



Basically go some where and do something with yourself.  Lol. Get out if her business. Lmao.


----------



## Jahpson

addisonshopper said:


> Basically go some where and do something with yourself.  Lol. Get out if her business. Lmao.



LOL! Brilliant!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I am trying to remember if Miss E had on an engagement ring, when they were on Wendy (the same time Vince got sick).  So we know if they really got married.
> 
> Something about Doc, does not sit right with me; I don't know what it is.



RIGHT!  I mean from the time Trina and Gabe asked him about going to school in Antigua, he just seemed SHADY!

and I thought they just met, but apparently they've been off and on for years.

Something in the milk ain't clean


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> RIGHT! I mean from the time Trina and Gabe asked him about going to school in Antigua, he just seemed SHADY!
> 
> and I thought they just met, but apparently they've been off and on for years.
> 
> *Something in the milk ain't clean*


 
Exactly! And notice how Toni is not down with this wedding.  Something is very off.


----------



## limom

They want a free wedding is what I am getting from the all set-up
I guess at her age, what does she have to lose?
From where I am sitting, it can only be a better man than her former husband.

How can Toni have any clue on how to get a good man????


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> They want a free wedding is what I am getting from the all set-up
> I guess at her age, what does she have to lose?
> From where I am sitting, it can only be a better man than her former husband.
> 
> How can Toni have any clue on how to get a good man????



I suspect that too, perhaps that's why the threw out the suggestion to have the wedding at the St Regis.

None of the sisters have a clue on getting a good man (with the exception of Tamar, because Vince seems to be a good man and husband)


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I suspect that too, perhaps that's why the threw out the suggestion to have the wedding at the St Regis.
> 
> None of the sisters have a clue on getting a good man (with the exception of Tamar, because Vince seems to be a good man and husband)


 
Hello!  But I really can't understand Vince and Tamar's relationship.  Unless Tamar is really putting on a show for the cameras and she is nothing like what we see.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Hello! But I really can't understand Vince and Tamar's relationship. Unless Tamar is really putting on a show for the cameras and she is nothing like what we see.


 
I totally get their relationship. She needs to be with someone who lets her shine.
Vincent seems to be a caring, kind and RICH, very RICH man. Whats not to like?
Like Judge Judy says, Looks fade, stupid is forever.
Who needs a pretty boy to compete with miror space?


----------



## addisonshopper

limom said:
			
		

> I totally get their relationship. She needs to be with someone who lets her shine.
> Vincent seems to be a caring, kind and RICH, very RICH man. Whats not to like?
> Like Judge Judy says, Looks fade, stupid is forever.
> Who needs a pretty boy to compete with miror space?



Judge Judy said that. Lmao. 
She be sharp don't she. 
Looks fade, stupid is forever.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Her exact quote is: Beauty fades, dumb is forever..

I love Judge Judy-isms - LOL


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> I totally get their relationship. She needs to be with someone who lets her shine.
> Vincent seems to be a caring, kind and RICH, very RICH man. Whats not to like?
> Like Judge Judy says, Looks fade, stupid is forever.
> Who needs a pretty boy to compete with miror space?


 
Vince reminds me alot of my ex.  He is very laid back and I am very high strung, my ex and I were not meant to be a couple (I knew that from day one, but because we were friends first, it was hard to get rid of him). What I did love about him, is that when I was being melodramatic like Tamar lol, he was always the voice of reason (just like Vince).  I believe that is what makes them work.  Vince is not impressed by Tamar's extraness and  just accepts that is how she is.  I am really thinking Tamar is putting on the extra for the cameras.

My ex was not impressed by all my "glamourness", the way other boyfriends have been to me (treated like the trophy chick). Everytime I see Vince and Tamar, I instantly think of my old relationship.  My ex was/is a good guy, but just was not right for me (he needs someone that is not going to be as mouthy as a I am; I always told my friends, he needs a debutante that sits there ans keeps quite and wants to wait on her mand hand and foot).


----------



## Jahpson

I'm just surprised that Miss E would even want to get married again since she went through it with her ex husband. At least this soon anyway. It was only last season that she was lashing out at her ex for like the first time in years since the divorce


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love how when Tamar is over the top and loud, Vince just looks at her and says "you need prayer" **straight face**


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Her exact quote is: Beauty fades, dumb is forever..
> 
> I love Judge Judy-isms - LOL



I am referring to Vincent
A lot of talk on how women can't imagine fooking that man.
And Tamar was in for the money....


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> I love how when Tamar is over the top and loud, Vince just looks at her and says "you need prayer" **straight face**



I can't wait for their show


----------



## mundodabolsa

I got all caught up on the february episodes today...

what was trina on while taping all the interview segments when she was in the black beanie with gemstones and matching segments?? her new manner of speaking in those scenes was killing me, it's like she flipped her acting switch on and out came new pronunciation of words.


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> I totally get their relationship. She needs to be with someone who lets her shine.
> Vincent seems to be a caring, kind and RICH, very RICH man. Whats not to like?
> Like Judge Judy says, Looks fade, stupid is forever.
> Who needs a pretty boy to compete with miror space?


Don't  you just love Judge Judy isms....They did a whole show one time on the things that Judge Judy says.


----------



## epaz

it seems like Ms. E and Doc are so akward together.  if they are not talking about their wedding than what are they talking about to each other?


----------



## disney16

Is it me, or do they wear a lot of make-up? And I still can't figure out how they (except Tamar) can afford those handbags.


----------



## Sassys

disney16 said:


> Is it me, or do they wear a lot of make-up? And I still can't figure out how they (except Tamar) can afford those handbags.



Besides Tamar's birkin, none really have major designer bags.  I have said for years, LV is your basic designer bag (even hood rat girls can afford LV).  I would not be surprised they borrow from Toni and Tamar.  Toni can't be that damn broke, to be able to rent the type of house she is living in.


----------



## Ladybug09

Yeah, I think they share bad, and Yep, they (except Traci) do wear too much makeup.


----------



## Oceane

http://sandrarose.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Tamar-Traci-Toni-WendyWilliams-Trina-Towanda-Evelyn-rszd.jpg


Looks like Traci lost some weight. This was at the taping of the upcoming reunion.


----------



## limom

Oceane said:


> http://sandrarose.com/wp-content/up...i-WendyWilliams-Trina-Towanda-Evelyn-rszd.jpg
> 
> 
> Looks like Traci lost some weight. This was at the taping of the upcoming reunion.


 
Toni looks stupid. what is she doing with her leg?


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> Toni looks stupid. what is she doing with her leg?



Toni is always doing stupid poses - either her leg up or her finger in her mouth.

Traci droppin' dem pounds!  She looks good

Trina kind of looks like Ashanti in these pics.

Opps!  Miss E isn't wearing her engagement ring..

I really have to applaud these women for keeping the sellers of Remi hair in business


----------



## Oceane

DC-Cutie said:


> Toni is always doing stupid poses - either her leg up or her finger in her mouth.
> 
> Traci droppin' dem pounds!  She looks good
> 
> Trina kind of looks like Ashanti in these pics.
> 
> Opps!  Miss E isn't wearing her engagement ring..
> 
> I really have to applaud these women for keeping the sellers of Remi hair in business




Tamar looks mad! lol


----------



## ClassicFab

mundodabolsa said:


> I got all caught up on the february episodes today...
> 
> what was trina on while taping all the interview segments when she was in the black beanie with gemstones and matching segments?? her new manner of speaking in those scenes was killing me, it's like she flipped her acting switch on and out came new pronunciation of words.



I HATE the way Trina pronounces words with an "ou" in them. I cringe when she says house, ugh!


----------



## Sassys

Wonder if Tamar performed; that looks like a performance outfit


----------



## Bentley1

ClassicFab said:


> I HATE the way Trina pronounces words with an "ou" in them. I cringe when she says house, ugh!



OMG, I know! Why in the world does she do that?  

It's obviously not something she picked up from family or living abroad, etc.  I can't figure out why she talks like that??


----------



## mundodabolsa

ClassicFab said:


> I HATE the way Trina pronounces words with an "ou" in them. I cringe when she says house, ugh!





Bentley1 said:


> OMG, I know! Why in the world does she do that?
> 
> It's obviously not something she picked up from family or living abroad, etc.  I can't figure out why she talks like that??



exactly!  what drives me most crazy about it is that it seems entirely new, or at least more pronounced in the last few episodes. like she has been intentionally working on her diction and that's what she thinks she should speak like. 

or maybe I just didn't notice until now


----------



## Jahpson

yeah her accents is really annoying.


----------



## chantal1922

Tamar will be on Wendy today.


----------



## Bentley1

mundodabolsa said:


> exactly!  what drives me most crazy about it is that it seems entirely new, or at least more pronounced in the last few episodes. like she has been intentionally working on her diction and that's what she thinks she should speak like.
> 
> or maybe I just didn't notice until now



No, you're right.  She was doing it before, but it was more subtle.

Lately, it makes me cringe its so obvious.  It's horrible and what's more annoying is that it's not an accent from any particular region, it's like she made up her very own accent out of the blue and she thinks it sounds good.


----------



## Ladybug09

sounds like she's trying to sound Canadian to me...


----------



## DC-Cutie

At first her accent sounded like people I know from southern Maryland. Now it sounds like a canadian, Irishman! Very exaggerated. I think one of her sisters asked her about it on an episode.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## limom

^^
her son is so handsome. Toni still got it going on but her outfits are kinda dated.
Why is she wearing such a short dress? It is aging her greatly.

Tamar can still carry that look, is Toni trying to compete with her?

Today, she also announced her new show on WW. Vincent was there too. He looked well and he truly looked at Tamar with so much love. If some gossip comes out, I'll be crushed.


----------



## chantal1922

Not liking the make up or dress. Toni's son is too cute.


----------



## Ladybug09

son is cute but she needs to comb/shave that head.


----------



## tannedsilk

Did anyone catch the Ladies on Dr Phil this afternoon?  What's up with Tamar's hairline - receding or weave abuse?  IDK


----------



## Oceane

So no one is watching tonight?


----------



## Sassys

I am going to need Traci to use her reality show money, to fix her teeth


----------



## AEGIS

Oceane said:


> So no one is watching tonight?




i am!




Sassys said:


> I am going to need Traci to use her reality show money, to fix her teeth




i just noticed she had bad teeth!


----------



## AEGIS

whoa daddy braxton is outrageous!


----------



## Oceane

I think Michael Braxton is a bit shocked that Miss Evelyn is getting married.


----------



## Ladybug09

I did not like the comment he made about Momma Ev about, "I had her, now he has her, etc'

Didn't like the fact that they even went out of their way to tell him about their Mom was getting married....I agree, it's none of his business...he finds out when everyone else does.

Also, they know their Mom would NOT like having a stripper.


----------



## Jayne1

I saw the family on Dr Shill and thought they handled themselves very well and didn't let themselves be manipulated as he tries to do. 

He got them with the 'write down on this card what you don't like about your sisters' trick, but other than that... they came  off really interesting and not easily overwhelmed.

Too bad Reality TV shows are so scripted.  They were fun to watch on Dr Shill.  I could have watched them for hours.


----------



## limom

My DVR cut off before the end.
Did they get the dog?


----------



## PrissC_caryl

ClassicFab said:


> I HATE the way Trina pronounces words with an "ou" in them. I cringe when she says house, ugh!



i agree. does she think speaking the way she does sounds posh or something? she's the only one who speaks like that in her family.


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> I am going to need Traci to use her reality show money, to fix her teeth



Amen!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Jayne1 said:


> Too bad Reality TV shows are so scripted.  They were fun to watch on Dr Shill.  I could have watched them for hours.



I freakin' love this family, they are so fun together.  I just about die when they break out into song at the dinner table or like at the bridal shop.  they may bicker and flight and all but there is just so much joy when they're together.


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> My DVR cut off before the end.
> Did they get the dog?


 Yes they did, and it was soooooooo cute seeing Vince interact with that dog, He was like, He looked at me, he's ours, Can't you see that he and I are one now....too cute...


*BUT.............................................. a PET SHOP!!!!!!!!! *

With all that money, if you don't want to go to a shelter or breed rescue, at least go to a reputable breeder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pet shops are NOTORIOUS for getting their dogs from puppy mills!!!!


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> My DVR cut off before the end.
> Did they get the dog?


 
Yes, but they didn't show them actually leave with him.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> *BUT.............................................. a PET SHOP!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> With all that money, if you don't want to go to a shelter or breed rescue, at least go to a reputable breeder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pet shops are NOTORIOUS for getting their dogs from puppy mills!!!!


 
Probably did it for TV purpose


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Jayne1 said:


> I saw the family on Dr Shill and thought they handled themselves very well and didn't let themselves be manipulated as he tries to do.
> 
> He got them with the 'write down on this card what you don't like about your sisters' trick, but other than that... they came  off really interesting and not easily overwhelmed.
> 
> Too bad Reality TV shows are so scripted.  They were fun to watch on Dr Shill.  I could have watched them for hours.




I just got done watching that LOL! I love Tamar. She is hilarious!  I dont think Traci will ever get over the fact that SHE had a baby! Why is that such a problem for her? It was her decision!! 

Tamar was adorable though, I am SO GLAD she and Vince are getting their own show!!


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I am going to need Traci to use her reality show money, to fix her teeth



Wow, did she forget her partial that day???!!
The best looking one of the bunch is Miss E.
Her skin and her cheek bones are TDF.
That doc is a lucky man

How is the brother? Did he take after his mom or is he non-sensical like his daddy?
Yuk, Michael sr is crude.
Ms E is right, kim.


----------



## spylove22

limom said:


> My DVR cut off before the end.
> Did they get the dog?


 

I saw Tamar on tv last week saying how much the dog and vince have bonded and they're best buds!


----------



## Ladybug09

when Vince was on Wendy with Tamar, you can tell he has gained (some at least) of the weight back...


----------



## chantal1922

Vince and the dog were so cute together.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chantal1922 said:


> Vince and the dog were so cute together.



that was the happiest I'd ever seen Vince since the show started.


----------



## mundodabolsa

is it bad that it's not even 8am and I'm so excited to watch the braxtons tonight already?  who knew thursday would become my favorite day of the week.


----------



## Ladybug09

lol


----------



## AEGIS

anyone watching?

i am so mad Daddy Braxton said "don't put my name in there" :lolots:


----------



## mundodabolsa

I don't even like dogs at all, but miracle is so damn cute.


----------



## Sassys

SMH at Miss E. 

Miracle is so damn cute, does anyone know how big he will get when he gets older?

So, I am guessing Vince and Tamar have a "couple" at the house (maid and butler), there was a guy dressed in white in the background when they got home (I am not mad at them lol).


----------



## Ladybug09

mundodabolsa said:


> I don't even like dogs at all, but miracle is so damn cute.


 

Isn't he!!


Sassys said:


> SMH at Miss E.
> 
> Miracle is so damn cute, does anyone know how big he will get when he gets older?
> 
> So, I am guessing Vince and Tamar have a "couple" at the house (maid and butler), there was a guy dressed in white in the background when they got home (I am not mad at them lol).


 They don't get that big. A lady in my building has a Havanese....They get about the size of a Maltese, Westie, ****zhu, around that big.


----------



## Sassys

I wonder if Miss E and Doc are still together


----------



## Belle49

Miracle is a damn cutie, I want one now lol


----------



## Sassys

Belle49 said:


> Miracle is a damn cutie, I want one now lol


 

lol, me too! I have always wanted a shih tzu, but now I was really wondering about a havenese.  I travel to much for business to get a dog though.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> lol, me too! I have always wanted a shih tzu, but now I was really wondering about a havenese. I travel to much for business to get a dog though.


 If you get a small enough dog, you could travel with them. There are alot of pet friendly hotels out there now.


----------



## Shoegal30

I knew Miss E wasn't gonna get married......


----------



## mundodabolsa

I was going to come in here and say that toni should hire me as her assistant, I'd be fantastic and she'd love me. 

but then there was that lotion scene.  she needs to get over herself.  I've worked with many, many performers, and never seen anyone ask for someone else to lotion their arms.  there are two moments when that would be ok: in bed with your man, or naked on a massage table at a spa.  give me a break toni. 

but then she redeemed herself with the tyler perry movie comment.


----------



## mundodabolsa

on another note...

how funny was ms. e's therapy session?  the lady didn't need therapy, she had it all worked out already, she just needed someone to smile and nod and say yes ma'am, you go girl.


----------



## RedDuchess

Poor Doc, not only did Ms.E give Doc the no to marriage, but she also told him to move along, lol
I've seen people have to lotion artists, heck I'm an attorney & recently had to lotion a client's legs during a photoshoot, it's gotta get done!!


----------



## Sassys

I can't with Trina, I have no respect for a woman who continues to let a man humiliate her time after time.


----------



## mundodabolsa

is tonight the season finale? I don't want my weekly dose of braxtons to end.  

how long until tamar's show, anyone know?


----------



## Oceane

^
Yep, the finale in on now!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vince has children, right?


----------



## Oceane

^Does he?


----------



## Oceane

Towanda looks real nice this season.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Toni is very negative to her sisters, all of them except Towanda.

She needs a big ole piece of humble pie and realize, that nobody is really checking for her these days.  You may be the star of the family, but your star in hollywood has fallen a bit..


----------



## DC-Cutie

RedDuchess said:


> Poor Doc, not only did Ms.E give Doc the no to marriage, but she also told him to move along, lol
> I've seen people have to lotion artists, *heck I'm an attorney & recently had to lotion a client's legs during a photoshoot, it's gotta get done!!*



say what now?


----------



## Oceane

Awwwwwwwwwww so nice the whole family and Doc came to see Trina perform!


----------



## AEGIS

i did not think Vince had kids but i think the reason Tamar now wants to have kids is quite touching

--i didn't know that Trina & Gabe did not have any kids together.  i wonder if her sons have the same father


----------



## DC-Cutie

I thought that in the first season when the sisters went to visit Tamar & Vince, they all had to stay in the guest room, because the other room was for his sons.  I could have sworn that's what I heard Tamar say.


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I thought that in the first season when the sisters went to visit Tamar & Vince, they all had to stay in the guest room, because the other room was for his sons.  I could have sworn that's what I heard Tamar say.



i think it was tawandas or tonis kids


----------



## addisonshopper

are tamars eyeglass frames hermes  is that two h's on the arm frame ? i cant see i am to fsr from the tv


----------



## Ladybug09

mundodabolsa said:


> is tonight the season finale? I don't want my weekly dose of braxtons to end.
> 
> how long until tamar's show, anyone know?


 Girl, you are too funny! You are addicted to this show.


----------



## yslrg390

addisonshopper said:


> are tamars eyeglass frames hermes  is that two h's on the arm frame ? i cant see i am to fsr from the tv


 I think they are by Chrome Hearts


Oceane said:


> Towanda looks real nice this season.


She does!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I thought that in the first season when the sisters went to visit Tamar & Vince, they all had to stay in the guest room, because the other room was for his sons. I could have sworn that's what I heard Tamar say.


 
No, she said it was for when her nephews visit.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl, you are too funny! You are addicted to this show.



it's true, I love them, they are the greatest family. 

maybe there is some deep psychological s**t about not having a relationship with my sister or something but really I just find them so fun


----------



## addisonshopper

yslrg390 said:
			
		

> I think they are by Chrome Hearts
> 
> She does!!



Oh yes chrome hearts.  I couldn't get that name off my tongue.  Let me look into it. They were cute.


----------



## chantal1922

lmao @ the bun in the oven song!


----------



## mundodabolsa

tamar is going to be on watch what happens live tonight. 

she's going to be on with casey wilson (?) and it will be interesting to see that dynamic, I can see tamar thinking she's superior to her.  hope she's funny!


----------



## Belle49

I love how they just break into song at the most random times lol


----------



## michie

Belle49 said:


> I love how they just break into song at the most random times lol



Yes! "Get your lifeee...!"


----------



## Sassys

I was at the hairdresser and noticed season one is on netflix to stream.  I was so excited and watched the first 2 epsiodes while I was under the dryer on my Ipad.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like Gabe. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> I like Gabe. Don't ask me why.


 
:weird:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I know. lol. I missed some episodes.


----------



## mundodabolsa

BagOuttaHell said:


> I like Gabe. Don't ask me why.



me too.  

yup, I said it.  I'll never say it again.  

and I like andre.  and think toni and kerri (?) are the cutest ever together.


----------



## Sassys

mundodabolsa said:


> me too.
> 
> yup, I said it. I'll never say it again.
> 
> *and I like andre.* and think toni and kerri (?) are the cutest ever together.


 
:weird:


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sassys said:


> :weird:




I know, I know.  half of you just probably put me on your ignore list.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I love the Braxtons too mundodabolsa, so don't worry you have company. What the heck am I gonna do on Thursdays now? LOL! I thought Tamar looked really pretty on the finale. Hair, skin, foundation (!) - everything was on point. If only Trina would let that Canadian accent die...


----------



## RedDuchess

DC-Cutie said:


> say what now?


 

LMAO


----------



## Ladybug09

i missed Tamar on Andy.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> i missed Tamar on Andy.


 
You didn't miss anything.  He did mention that Mary J, was backstage and came with Tamar (must be good friends). She was drinking, so she's not pregnant yet lol.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Ladybug09 said:


> i missed Tamar on Andy.



she said "get your life" about 510 times 

oh, and the best part was they had a wannabe braxton as the bartender, someone dressed up like them, with exaggerated inner eye white eyeshadow.


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> You didn't miss anything.  He did mention that Mary J, was backstage and came with Tamar (must be good friends). She was drinking, so she's not pregnant yet lol.





mary was on wendy williams and talked about Tamar and said they were quite close


----------



## spylove22

I just saw them on the revolution talk show and Tamar denied being pregs but she is 100% pregs, puffy face, gained weight and refused to do exercises, couldn't lie on her stomach....


----------



## Sassys

spylove22 said:


> I just saw them on the revolution talk show and Tamar denied being pregs but she is 100% pregs, puffy face, gained weight and refused to do exercises, couldn't lie on her stomach....


 

She was drinking on WWHL the other night, so I doubt she is


----------



## spylove22

^if you saw her on the show you would know what I'm talking about. She could not bend over to pick up weights, she has leaning on one side and asked Towanda to get them for her, and she said "recently I've gained some weight and my shirt is tight so I can lift my arms"  and her shirt was very flowy and ruffly all around, not tight. She is probably not 3 months so doesn't want to announce it.


----------



## spylove22

Sassys said:


> She was drinking on WWHL the other night, so I doubt she is


  I didn't see that but who knows what she was really drinking?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Towanda is telling a fib!!


----------



## Sassys

Towanda is a damn fool.  I can't with her!!!


----------



## ClassicFab

Tamar looked too chiseled and bronzed on the reunion.


----------



## AEGIS

she said exasperate-----she means exhaust.


----------



## mundodabolsa

AEGIS said:


> she said exasperate-----she means exhaust.



and she said it over, and over, and over again. 



towanda was lying, toni was lying, trina might be the only one not lying, maybe.


----------



## AEGIS

mundodabolsa said:


> and she said it over, and over, and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> towanda was lying, toni was lying, trina might be the only one not lying, maybe.




every time she said it--i cringed.

what were they lying about?


----------



## mundodabolsa

AEGIS said:


> every time she said it--i cringed.
> 
> what were they lying about?



their men.  

towanda definitely sleeps with andre and toni definitely sleeps with kerri.


----------



## AEGIS

mundodabolsa said:


> their men.
> 
> towanda definitely sleeps with andre and toni definitely sleeps with kerri.





lol--oh IA.


----------



## Jasmine K.

I'm watching the marathon and I'm just sitting here wondering if they ever wear the right colored foundation?? It's as if they subconsciously wish they were lighter than what they really are.


----------



## michie

^or waiting for oxidation. LOL


----------



## Sassys

Jasmine K. said:


> I'm watching the marathon and I'm just sitting here wondering if they ever wear the right colored foundation?? It's as if they subconsciously wish they were lighter than what they really are.



All of them are lighter than the album cover and old pics they always show. Towanda is the only one that is the same color


----------



## disney16

Did I miss the reunion?


----------



## chantal1922

Preview of the new season
http://theybf.com/2012/07/03/the-br...iew?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> Preview of the new season
> http://theybf.com/2012/07/03/the-br...iew?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter




I just can't with Towanda.


----------



## tonij2000

Trina and Tamar are on tonight's episode of Cedric and Niecy Nash's new show singing. Both have beautiful voices!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

chantal1922 said:


> Preview of the new season
> http://theybf.com/2012/07/03/the-br...iew?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


I can't with those horrible wigs and the makeup.


----------



## Sassys

Season 3 starts Thursday, August 16th 9:00pm EST

sneak peak: http://www.wetv.com/braxton-family-...s-baby-business-background-singers-sneak-peek


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Trina looked good.


----------



## Jahpson

new season tommorrow! Can't wait!


----------



## tonij2000

Yeah, I miss Trina and her antics!


----------



## michie

Damn. I missed it!

*ETA* Sheesh! I didn't! Today is Wednesday...DUH!


----------



## Oceane

^ in a few minutes!


----------



## michie

Tuned in!


----------



## Oceane

Oh my...Traci still has the same hairstyle lol


----------



## Oceane

Damn André!


----------



## Oceane

Am I the only one watching????


----------



## Sinarta

I'm watching


----------



## Sinarta

Tamar needs to visit the Not Keen on Having Kids thread on TPF!


----------



## Oceane

The 1st episode was good. I just don't understand why Miss Evelyn feels the need to work with Doc. Why would you want to start a business with someone who clearly still wants you? She may be over him but he still wants her.


----------



## Sassys

Is it just me or is Towanda lighter

I can't with Andre

How is Miss E. an advisor when her daughters have the worst track history with men

What kind of doctor is Doc and do we know anything about him


----------



## chantal1922

I don't think Towanda and Andre will ever get a divorce. Tamar with the curly wig and baby hair is not the business.


----------



## DC-Cutie

In the post-interviews. Tamar's face looks fuller.... Wonder if she's preggers?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> In the post-interviews. Tamar's face looks fuller.... Wonder if she's preggers?



Just saw pics of her at a party and she did not look pregnant and I recall they were doing shots


----------



## DC-Cutie

And your self-esteem has to be totally fcuked paying money to get counseling from Miss E!  Geesh!


----------



## Sassys

Why is Trina explaining herself to Gabe. We are getting divorced, don't worry about what I am doing or who I am seeing


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Why is Trina explaining herself to Gabe. We are getting divorced, don't worry about what I am doing or who I am seeing



Right?

Trina and Towanda are both missing a few screws.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Right?
> 
> Trina and Towanda are both missing a few screws.



These women need to buy a damn backbone. I can not stand weak women


----------



## Sassys

Uh, why is it that Tamar and Vince don't wear their wedding rings during the surrogate meetings.


----------



## ClassicFab

OMG! Tamar is so rude and ignorant.


----------



## Bentley1

Tamar was the only reason I watched this show and she is really OVER acting now, so she's just not funny or entertaining anymore.  I find her really obnoxious and annoying.

I LOVED her the first season. Second season she began her decline and now she's just UGH!  She needed to continue to be herself and that was good enough.

Not enjoying this season.


----------



## Sassys

Tamar Braxton At the Los Angeles Premiere Of Soul Man


----------



## Ladybug09

she has had more work done.


----------



## Sassys

I'm going to need Gabe to go away. I agree with still co-parenting, but the rest of this interacting has to go


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I'm going to need Gabe to go away. I agree with still co-parenting, but the rest of this interacting has to go



Tell him to take Andre with him


----------



## Sassys

Where did Andre get the money for these gifts, he ain't got no job


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Tell him to take Andre with him


----------



## Jahpson

^ omg that gif is soo cute


----------



## Jahpson

Sinarta said:


> Tamar needs to visit the Not Keen on Having Kids thread on TPF!



Absolutely. I am not convinced that she wants children. She shouldn't have them just because her husband wants them and had a near death experience.


----------



## Sassys

Jahpson said:


> Absolutely. I am not convinced that she wants children. She shouldn't have them just because her husband wants them and had a near death experience.



Tamar is only 34, so I am not sure why she thinks she can't have kids naturally and went through all of that. I really like Vince, and I hope this new reality life does not destroy her marriage. Vince seems like a good guy, and I would hate for her thirst for fame ruin it, like so many other reality show couples.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jahpson said:


> ^ omg that gif is soo cute


 I know right. Mariah an Nick seem so happy.


----------



## tannedsilk

Sassys said:


> *Tamar is only 34, so I am not sure why she thinks she can't have kids naturally and went through all of that.* I really like Vince, and I hope this new reality life does not destroy her marriage. Vince seems like a good guy, and I would hate for her thirst for fame ruin it, like so many other reality show couples.



Thanks for clearing that up, I wondered why they were going through all that. Vince is a good guy for dealing with that nonsense, she wants a ugly surrogate - she looked like a f'ing fool!


----------



## ClassicFab

Why would Trina ask Gabe for the money? Of all people, Gabe?


----------



## Bentley1

Ok, why has this turned into the "Trina Show."

75% of the show is now about Trina and her stupid music.  Sucks for me b/c she's my least favorite by far. I fast fwd through all her scenes, which doesn't leave much show to watch.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Bentley1 said:


> Ok, why has this turned into the "Trina Show."
> 
> 75% of the show is now about Trina and her stupid music.  Sucks for me b/c she's my least favorite by far. I fast fwd through all her scenes, which doesn't leave much show to watch.



I stopped watching too. She's just too much for me to take. And they are all trying way too hard to act "real". 

On to the next.


----------



## Sassys

I can't with these women and the piece of crap men they continue to stay with.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I can't with these women and the piece of crap men they continue to stay with.



Vince is the only one worth a damn. But Tamar is gonna drive him to the cray house!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Vince is the only one worth a damn. But Tamar is gonna drive him to the cray house!



Yep

Good black men are very rare and I pray she does not ruin her marriage with a reality show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wow!  This was a quick season, the finale is next week.


----------



## Bentley1

Terrible season, good riddance to it. Sick of the whole show revolving around nasty Trina.

LOVE Vince!!!


----------



## First Lady

I think it turned into the Trina show because Toni is way in LA, with her boys, career, Lupus I'm sure she gets very tired and for health reasons she doesn't stress, and tape much. The other 2 are married to deadbeats and have no jobs, nothing exciting about them. Tamar taping her own show etc. 

Toni was a lil selfish this season. First season she didn't want to sing or do an album with her sisters, but whenever she needs backup singers, and assisstance she ask them. *sideeye* Miss me with that Toni. Shes so textbook, first born (trust me I know bc I am too).


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> Wow!  This was a quick season, the finale is next week.



it actually wasn't a "season" but rather just the continuation of season two.  I only know this because I just got all the recent episodes on itunes and they have "season two, vol 1" for the spring stuff and "season two, vol 2" for the recent ones.  it's weird.


----------



## Bentley1

First Lady said:


> *I think it turned into the Trina show because Toni is way in LA, with her boys, career, Lupus I'm sure she gets very tired and for health reasons she doesn't stress, and tape much. The other 2 are married to deadbeats and have no jobs, nothing exciting about them. Tamar taping her own show etc. *
> 
> Toni was a lil selfish this season. First season she didn't want to sing or do an album with her sisters, but whenever she needs backup singers, and assisstance she ask them. *sideeye* Miss me with that Toni. Shes so textbook, first born (trust me I know bc I am too).



You're right!  Good observation.

Even with Tamar coming out with her own show, I'd still prefer for the Braxtons to revolve around her life.  She's more interesting and entertaining than her 4 sisters combined, IMO. (although, I did prefer her the 1st season)


----------



## mundodabolsa

I watched the last episode while on the treadmill at the gym this morning, and pretty much died of embarrassment during the whole booty clapping class. 

I felt like a kid getting caught watching 90210 by my mom all over again. :ninja:


----------



## Sassys

Trina has to be one of the dumbest women I have ever seen.


----------



## Oceane

Anyone watching Toni Braxton's Behind The Music? It's on VH1.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oceane said:


> Anyone watching Toni Braxton's Behind The Music? It's on VH1.



I am. I want to see where she blames Oprah for the downfall of her career..


----------



## Oceane

DC-Cutie said:


> I am. I want to see where she blames Oprah for the downfall of her career..



Can't wait!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oprah doesn't have Gucci flatware, because she knows its a waste of good money. Oprah tried to tell her in so many word, you're foolishly spending money. But, she didn't want to listen. 

2 bankruptcies for Toni, zero for Oprah!


----------



## Oceane

"Unbreak my heart" is still my song!


----------



## Oceane

DC-Cutie said:


> Oprah doesn't have Gucci flatware, because she knows its a waste of good money. Oprah tried to tell her in so many word, you're foolishly spending money. But, she didn't want to listen.
> 
> 2 bankruptcies for Toni, zero for Oprah!



I remember in BFV, Tamar mentioned that Toni is very high maintenance...that tells you everything


----------



## DC-Cutie

"A slave contract". Fitting words for those first contracts musicians sign that basically gives you nothing!

Ask TLC ...


----------



## Oceane

Toni oh please! Oprah was trying to make you see how ridiculous you were with your spending.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oceane said:


> I remember in BFV, Tamar mentioned that Toni is very high maintenance...that tells you everything



If I'm not mistaken, after the bankruptcy she was still spending. I remember her Tiffany themed wedding to Kerry, who was successful but IMO, not successful enough to be spending the way they were. He was in a group, so his money was split all up.


----------



## Oceane

DC-Cutie said:


> If I'm not mistaken, after the bankruptcy she was still spending. I remember her Tiffany themed wedding to Kerry, who was successful but IMO, not successful enough to be spending the way they were. He was in a group, so his money was split all up.



That! and Tamar also said that Kerry was a leech.


----------



## Oceane

I hope future singers will learn from Toni's mistakes.


----------



## Sassys

Damn I missed it


----------



## DC-Cutie

"for the sake of the children they didn't file for divorce, but the marriage was over" is some of the dumbest crap I've ever heard.


----------



## Oceane

Sassys said:


> Damn I missed it



They'll show it again at 1am, maybe you can DVR it and watch later.


----------



## Oceane

DC-Cutie said:


> "for the sake of the children they didn't file for divorce, but the marriage was over" is some of the dumbest crap I've ever heard.



ah ah !


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> "for the sake of the children they didn't file for divorce, but the marriage was over" is some of the dumbest crap I've ever heard.



I thought it was just me that turned to the tv with a hard side eye


----------



## Sassys

Oceane said:


> They'll show it again at 1am, maybe you can DVR it and watch later.



Yes!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wish she would have put her big girl panties on and talked with LA Reid and baby face. I feel like she could still have a professional relationship and career had she done it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

<----- never heard her song 'I heart you"


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> <----- never heard her song 'I heart you"



 yes you did, they played it on the show


----------



## Oceane

I wish Toni would stick with the formula. Her "doo wop pop" songs are the best not this European style dance music.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> yes you did, they played it on the show



Don't recall.  I'm serious. 

I do like her song with Trey Songs, it's pretty good.


----------



## Sassys

Toni Braxton accused of fraudulently wiring her ex-husband Keri Lewis $53,490... despite being bankrupt
She refiled for bankruptcy in 2010, after claiming she owed between awhopping 10 million and in debt

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-53-490--despite-bankrupt.html#ixzz2Aka01Dnc


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> If I'm not mistaken, after the bankruptcy she was still spending. I remember her Tiffany themed wedding to Kerry, who was successful but IMO, not successful enough to be spending the way they were. He was in a group, so his money was split all up.



I remember her little wedding special and she was very frivolous with the spending for her wedding.


----------



## Sassys

Jahpson said:


> I remember her little wedding special and she was very frivolous with the spending for her wedding.



Yep. I also remember when she moved to NYC to do broadway she told Kerry the apartment budget was $50k per month


----------



## tannedsilk

Oceane said:


> Toni oh please! Oprah was trying to make you see how ridiculous you were with your spending.



Indeed, and in retrospect she was right!


----------



## Sassys

Toni Braxton
My Foreclosed Mansion
Is FOR SALE!!

Another one bites the dust for bankrupt Toni Braxton ... the singer's Georgia mansion -- the one she desperately tried to save from foreclosure -- is officially up for grabs to anyone with a spare $1.1 million.

Braxton took out a loan for the Duluth, GA crib back in 2004 for $1.5 million -- but according to the bank, she failed to make at least 10 monthly payments between 2004 and 2010.

As TMZ first reported, the singer filed for Chapter 7 bankruptcy in 2010 -- during which time she tried to save the home from being sold off. It didn't work. 
Here's what she's losing ... 11,400 square feet,  6-bedrooms, 6-baths, an acre of land, jacuzzi tub, gourmet kitchen and a library.
FYI -- This is the second house Braxton lost to foreclosure. Her Nevada pad was sold off back in 2010.

And Fun Fact: The house was featured on Braxton's reality show "Braxton Family Values." Safe to say they won't be holding any reunion specials there.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2012/11/11/toni-braxton-georgia-mansion-foreclosed/#ixzz2C1sAx9bC


----------



## ClassicFab

Smh. So is she buying the home in L.A.? I remember there were some issues and she needed her realtor to sort out the foreclosure stuff. I believe they aired it on the show.


----------



## Sassys

At the Today show


----------



## mundodabolsa

the ladies will all be on anderson's show tomorrow (thurs), with tamar as the co-host. 

and it's because... the hilarity starts again tomorrow night.


----------



## AEGIS

so tamar is pregnant

im waiting for that darn album


----------



## Dany_37

I&#8217;m sorry but all of them are just so embarrassing it&#8217;s ridiculous&#8230;

This is Toni&#8217;s like 2nd or 3rd time filing bankruptcy&#8230;I mean when do you learn!  At some point, she should be held accountable for this and made to pay her bills instead of the court&#8217;s and taxpayers having to bail her out every time.  Bankruptcy shouldn&#8217;t be used as a scapegoat!! It&#8217;s people like her that make it hard for the &#8216;REAL&#8217; working class people that get in real binds&#8230;and not from frivolous spending and wanting to appear to be something you&#8217;re not!

Trina should be embarrassed as well.  That Gabe is a piece of work. He is a disgusting cheater and doesn&#8217;t really seem at all sorry to me.  I mean, when he was apologizing it&#8217;s like he was laughing and had a ridiculous grin on his face.  It didn&#8217;t seem sincere or real&#8230;nervous laugh, I don&#8217;t know, he just seems skanky and gross to me&#8230;I give him the &#8216;side eye&#8217;!!  

Towanda&#8217;s situation is KRAY!!  There is no way I would be supporting a grown man that is able bodied and can work.  This is just my personal opinion but I don&#8217;t believe in the &#8216;stay at home dad&#8217;.  I believe ALL MEN should work and provide for their family.  She has nothing and no one to fall back on in a time of need.  Either get a nanny and take your kids with you or daycare but Andre needs to be working&#8230;mother always said, &#8220;An idol mind is the devil&#8217;s playground!&#8221;  When I see him, I think lazy a** freeloader!!  And is it me (and I really hate to say this) but Towanda looks like a man to me.  She is the least attractive of all the sisters.

Tracy is so lost until it&#8217;s sad.  This poor child has not found her way or niche in life as of yet.  She is all over the place, she reminds me mentally of Chrissy Snow from &#8216;Three&#8217;s Company&#8217;, just kind of scatter brained and lost.  

And Tamar, she is so animated (literally&#8230;think Janice the Bass Player from the Muppet Show&#8230;you remember&#8230;lol&#8230;google it!! ) and obnoxious to the point of she makes me sick.  Every time I hear her talk, it&#8217;s like screeching nails on a chalkboard.  She is so superficial and ostentatious, it&#8217;s nauseating!!  I love her song Love & War though!  I feel so bad for Vince sometimes&#8230;I&#8217;m sure he keeps a large stash of Excedrin&#8230;that mouth and attitude has to give him a headache.ullhair:

And the lovely mama Evelyn, Miss E if ya&#8217; nasty!! What can I say, she is GREAT!!!  Apparently these girls got their &#8220;common sense&#8221; from their dad because they are NOTHING like there smart, sassy, no non-sense mother.  She is just what a mother should be&#8230;a dose of reality, just enough not to be overbearing&#8230;she loves them enough to stay out of their marriages and let&#8217;s them make their own decisions&#8230;mistakes and all!!  She advises them when really needed. 

And there you have it, my little soapbox rant of BFV...


----------



## addisonshopper

I'm watching. Didn't watch at all last season


----------



## RedDuchess

addisonshopper said:


> I'm watching. Didn't watch at all last season


 
Ditto, I'm only watching cause I'm waiting to catch up RHOA and doing some work online

They are really hating on Tamar, Velcro.....uhmm no her career is taking off


----------



## DC-Cutie

They're hating because Tamar has a man that is RICH, supports her career and they seem to love being around each other. 

The same can't be said for their "men".


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> They're hating because Tamar has a man that is RICH, supports her career and they seem to love being around each other.
> 
> The same can't be said for their "men".



True.

btw, I heard Tamar is pregnant. Guess they scrapped the surrogacy idea


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> True.
> 
> btw, I heard Tamar is pregnant. Guess they scrapped the surrogacy idea



She's very pregnant and looks cute!

Ok, Toni!  No edges and sporting that heavy *** ponytail.


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:


> She's very pregnant and looks cute!
> 
> Ok, Toni!  No edges and sporting that heavy *** ponytail.



Didn't that look a mess. She know better than that.  She need a Beijing filler hairline


----------



## Jahpson




----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't think they are jealous of Tamar/Vince. Neither came across well on their own show.

I don't know what it is though.


----------



## Dany_37

DC-Cutie said:


> They're hating because Tamar has a man that is RICH, supports her career and they seem to love being around each other.
> 
> The same can't be said for their "men".


 
Same thing I said!!  Tamar has a husband to 'tend to and her new career success, though I'm no Tamar fan, she can't be around them at the drop of a time!!  You would think ladies, especially sisters, who have been or are currently married would understand but it's hard to understand I guess when your own marriage is in the toilet!! Maybe that is why there marriages are in the dumps, stop trying to run up behind everyone else and tend to the homefront!!


----------



## Dany_37

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't think they are jealous of Tamar/Vince. Neither came across well on their own show.
> 
> I don't know what it is though.


 
I think they came across better than those crap relationships the other sisters are in! I mean you have got to be brain dead to stay in such horrific marriages. We only see bits and pieces, I can only imagine what Gabe and Andre are really like behind closed doors! Gabe, the sex addict and Andre, the free loading, lazy a** bum!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Jahpson said:


> oohlalablog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Tamar-braxton-Alexander-MCQueen-Honeycomb-Mini-Dress-alexander-mcqueen-Hummingbird-Print-Cady-Dress-2.jpg



Awe, she looks cute preggers. Hopefully she will ease up on all the extraness that she so enjoys.

Jahpson -


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Dany_37 said:


> I think they came across better than those crap relationships the other sisters are in! I mean you have got to be brain dead to stay in such horrific marriages. We only see bits and pieces, I can only imagine what Gabe and Andre are really like behind closed doors! Gabe, the sex addict and Andre, the free loading, lazy a** bum!!



I guess the same could be said for Vince. I do see your point.


I think they all have men issues.

With Tamar and Vince I think he controls her with money and that gives him all the power.


----------



## Dany_37

BagOuttaHell said:


> I guess the same could be said for Vince. I do see your point.
> 
> 
> I think they all have men issues.
> 
> With Tamar and Vince I think he controls her with money and that gives him all the power.


 
Yeah but if I had to have a set of problems in my marriage, I sure wouldn't want it to be Trina's or Towanda's....YUCK!!! Shameful!!

She allows him to control her...she has a choice!!  Tamar knew going in what was what!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dany_37 said:


> Yeah but if I had to have a set of problems in my marriage, I sure wouldn't want it to be Trina's or Towanda's....YUCK!!! Shameful!!
> 
> She allows him to control her...she has a choice!!  Tamar knew going in what was what!



There it is. They are both benefiting.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> There it is. They are both benefiting.



Agree!

I also think Tamar is being a brat and not filming with her sisters, because she wants to use her scenes for her own show.


----------



## chantal1922

I am seeing hints of jealousy from the other sisters towards Tamar. She is the one that got the spin off show and a successful single. Seems like things are picking up for Tamar and her career. I don't know what the other sisters have going on.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I feel like they're grasping at straws to come up with a storyline for this season.  it will just be one episode after another of manufactured drama between the sisters and tamar, like the producers feel the viewers only care to see cat fights and conflict.


----------



## mzkyie

mundodabolsa said:


> I feel like they're grasping at straws to come up with a storyline for this season.  it will just be one episode after another of manufactured drama between the sisters and tamar, like the producers feel the viewers only care to see cat fights and conflict.



I think the drama between the 3 middle sisters and Tamar is real. They thought the show was going to be a platform for all of them but Tamar became the breakout star. She hasn't changed much since season 1 but the sisters seem very envious of her new found success.


----------



## Sassys

mzkyie said:


> I think the drama between the 3 middle sisters and Tamar is real. They thought the show was going to be a platform for all of them but Tamar became the breakout star. She hasn't changed much since season 1 but the sisters seem very envious of her new found success.


 
Agree!


----------



## Sassys

I am going to need Tracie to sit like a lady and not a dude with her legs open. Damn girl...


----------



## yslrg390

mzkyie said:


> I think the drama between the 3 middle sisters and Tamar is real. They thought the show was going to be a platform for all of them but Tamar became the breakout star. She hasn't changed much since season 1 but the sisters seem very envious of her new found success.


I agree. I also feel in addition to the musical success, the fame has really affected Tamar and this may be the true problem. Tamar has always been a brat so it may be the fame that they have the issue with. Toni doesn't act the way Tamar does regarding fame because she felt guilty and always included her sisters, however Tamar excludes her sisters. The sisters probably expected Tamar to include them like Toni did and are upset she didn't.


----------



## Sassys

I think it would have been stupid to have the sisters on both shows. What would be the point of having two shows. The fact that Toni said she is hurt that Tamar thinks they are jealous and sisters don't get jealous of each other is laughable. Toni may not be jealous, but it is clear the others are.


----------



## disney16

Why do I think that Towanda rents that house just for when they are filming?  I still can't figure out her source of income.


----------



## bella601

I agree and that is starting to get old!


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> I am going to need Tracie to sit like a lady and not a dude with her legs open. Damn girl...



I know...gross. She is just like that.


----------



## tamshac77

yslrg390 said:


> I agree. I also feel in addition to the musical success, the fame has really affected Tamar and this may be the true problem. Tamar has always been a brat so it may be the fame that they have the issue with. Toni doesn't act the way Tamar does regarding fame because she felt guilty and always included her sisters, however Tamar excludes her sisters. The sisters probably expected Tamar to include them like Toni did and are upset she didn't.



Agreed.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't think it is jealousy. There is something that is not being said about Tamar and Vince's relationship. Watching their show was cringe worthy. And I do not know why anyone would refer to their husband as Ike and wife as Anna Mae knowing that history of unimaginable abuse.


----------



## taniherd

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't think it is jealousy. There is something that is not being said about Tamar and Vince's relationship. Watching their show was cringe worthy. And *I do not know why anyone would refer to their husband as Ike and wife as Anna Mae knowing that history of unimaginable abuse*.


 

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Dany_37

mundodabolsa said:


> I feel like they're grasping at straws to come up with a storyline for this season. it will just be one episode after another of manufactured drama between the sisters and tamar, like the producers feel the viewers only care to see cat fights and conflict.


 
YEP!!!  You hit the nail on the head!!!  So over even hearing Tamar's name!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

My guess is something more happened between the sisters and Vince. It's just not being shown or talked about. 

Towanda's rental for the show looks so empty


----------



## Oceane

So nobody watched? 

1- It was so good seeing the parents get along. There's definitely deep love within the whole family but I don't understand the level of disrespect. Tamar (36) is the last born but she has no respect for her siblings Toni (46 ),Traci (41), Towanda (40) and Trina (38). 

2- There must be some "immaculate fibers" keeping Trina and Gabe together. Let's hope he's not back to his cheating ways. I like that her sisters made him look at a bigger diamond. He needs to make the carats match the number of years he cheated.

*Side note to a fun trivia! Name three things the character played by actress Eva Longoria in Desperate Housewives shares with Trina Braxton's husband Gabe* 

3-Can't wait to see next episode. Looks like the trainer is back. Why? Did he forget the stupid ignorant racial comment Traci made last season?


----------



## mzkyie

*Side note to a fun trivia! Name three things the character played by actress Eva Longoria in Desperate Housewives shares with Trina Braxton's husband Gabe* 


They're both from Texas, both have the 1st name Gabriel/Gabrielle, both have the last name Solis.


----------



## Dany_37

There is something up with Towanda&#8230;I really think there is a little bit of jealously&#8230;as far as she goes anyway! She remained mighty quiet during the family meeting this time and is very persistent with this &#8220;Velcro&#8221; comment she&#8217;s making about Vince and Tamar. I understand Tamar talked about her marriage to Andre but Heck, there&#8217;s just so much material, you can&#8217;t help but talk about it&#8230;everyone else is!!...LOL!! Towanda and Trina are the epitome of dumb, blind women everywhere!! But I think it all comes down to&#8230;Towanda uses Andre as a babysitter as she films the show and travels the world and Trina uses Gabe for money/financial stability and to help raise her sons! I don&#8217;t see any other reason a woman of this day and age would put up with men like them!


----------



## Dany_37

Sassys said:


> I am going to need Tracie to sit like a lady and not a dude with her legs open. Damn girl...


 

Also, I am going to need Traci to get her butt on a treadmill if she insists on wearing these tightly fitted clothes!!  Every time I see her, I scream, "MY EYES, MY EYES"!!


----------



## Oceane

mzkyie said:


> *Side note to a fun trivia! Name three things the character played by actress Eva Longoria in Desperate Housewives shares with Trina Braxton's husband Gabe*
> 
> 
> They're both from Texas, both have the 1st name Gabriel/Gabrielle, both have the last name Solis.



You are right! Also, they are also both Mexicans and most importantly,*cheaters.*


----------



## Sassys

Traci needs to stop outlining her lips with black liner. That belongs to the 1970's (my mom use to do it) or women in latin gangs.


----------



## tamshac77

Tamar needs a slice of humble pie. She ain't too good for "church banquets" and serving herself at the "buffet".


----------



## Sassys

Was it just me, or did they actually have two body guards standing next to their table. SMH.

Also, was the waitress just for their table? SMH

Their father was so wrong for that pimp outfit and them damn shoes.


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> I am going to need Tracie to sit like a lady and not a dude with her legs open. Damn girl...



I did notice this. Really gross


----------



## Sassys

Tamar is a nut  dog song was hysterical


----------



## Sassys

Trina's ex husband (kid's father)


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Trina's ex husband (kid's father)



Hmmm, ummmm...  Yeah... Never mind.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Hmmm, ummmm...  Yeah... Never mind.



Trina likes her Latin men.


----------



## Sassys

Since Tamar is seeing Dr. Jackie, I wonder if she is going to move to ATL until the baby is born and then stay there, until the baby is old enough to fly.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Trina likes her Latin men.



It's not even about the Latin men, its the selection of said men


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Trina likes her Latin men.


She sure does.

Clean cut son.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> She sure does.
> 
> Clean cut son.



Other one had the nerve to have wrapped hair.


----------



## Ladybug09

Wrapped hair? Like a woman?


----------



## deltalady

Whoa! I sure hope it's not true about Traci's husband.


----------



## Oceane

Tamar had her son pic.twitter.com/QY7EONjZwj !

I'm surprised that this season was so short. In this interview https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGmbxLf7tgA  back on March, they stated that it would be 24 episodes. I guess Traci's husband having a child out of wedlock changed the course of things.  

It's so sad that all of the sisters' husbands are the way they are. It would NOT be a surprise if each of the sisters divorce their husband.


----------



## Sassys

deltalady said:


> Whoa! I sure hope it's not true about Traci's husband.



Damn, all their men are bums.


----------



## deltalady

Looks like Trina filed for divorce.
http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/3379030


----------



## Sassys

deltalady said:


> Looks like Trina filed for divorce.
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/3379030



Again.


----------



## bella601

deltalady said:


> Looks like Trina filed for divorce.
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/3379030



Wow


----------



## pollinilove

Oceane said:


> You are right! Also, they are also both Mexicans and most importantly,*cheaters.*



who did eva cheat on ? tony parker cheated on her thats what i read anyway


----------



## shopingisfun

DC-Cutie said:


> Hmmm, ummmm...  Yeah... Never mind.



Funniest quote I ever read.  LMFAO


----------



## Sassys

Towanda's 40th Birthday


----------



## Sassys

Season 3 trailer http://www.wetv.com/braxton-family-...ly-values-first-look-at-the-new-season-of-bfv


----------



## ClassicFab

I like Tracy's costume. She's very shapely!


----------



## Sassys

New season starts tonight at 9:00 PM est


----------



## DC-Cutie

This is going to be a busy night. Mia HW reunion and Scandal!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> This is going to be a busy night. Mia HW reunion and Scandal!



I know! Going to DVR  Braxtons and watch housewives live.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love babyface and Toni's new single. It's a beautiful song


----------



## Sassys

Traci, the word is vasectomy, NOT VI-sectomy.


----------



## mzkyie

Michael Costello strikes again! And where have I seen Reco before?


----------



## Sassys

mzkyie said:


> Michael Costello strikes again! And where have I seen Reco before?



Bravo - The fashion Show


----------



## mzkyie

I don't remember The Fashion Show on Bravo, he was on another reality show I think.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mzkyie said:


> I don't remember The Fashion Show on Bravo, he was on another reality show I think.



He was on an episode or two of ATL housewives, friend of Khandi


----------



## Sassys

Well this is a surprise.  After the (concocted?) drama appeared on "Braxton Family Values" involving Traci Braxton and her husband Kevin Surratt and an alleged baby he may/may not have had outside their marriage, the drama will continue on a new show.


After the first season of "Marriage Bootcamp" on WeTV featured past "Bridezillas" stars and their husbands, this next season will feature celebrity couples.

Traci Braxton and her husband of 20 years, Kevin, are bringing their cheating drama to the show.   And they are joining reformed "Bad Girls Club" star Tanisha Thomas and her new hubby Clive.

Two other celeb couples haven't yet exchanged vows, but they're engaged: Jennifer "J Woww" Farley and her fiance Roger (from "Snooki & J Woww"/"Jersey Shore") and Gretchen Rossi & Slade Smiley (from "Real Housewives of OC").

And the other married couple is the vert first "Bachelorette", Trista Sutter and her husband Ryan.

Boot Camp director Jim Carroll revealed:

&#8220;Tanisha and Clive struggled throughout the entire boot camp both individually and as a couple. Marriage Boot Camp was their last ditch effort to see if there was any life left in the marriage."

And he also revealed:

&#8220;Traci and Kevin have huge hurdles to overcome.  They&#8217;ve made every mistake you can make, and infidelity would be poisonous to a marriage.&#8221;

If this season is anything like last season's drama between the couples and amongst the castmates, we're totally here for it.  The new season kicks off summer 2014.


----------



## DC-Cutie

A group of reality show hasbeens. I'm sorry, after being married for 20 years, why bring in more drama?

Oh, I know why.....for a check!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh, I know why.....for a check!


----------



## tamshac77

Is Trina and Gabe's relationship a joke? Is it all for TV? They can't be serious.


----------



## tamshac77

Tamar is too much. She was wrong for bringing all that drama to Towanda's event. She acts like "She" is above her sisters now. I can't believe that she left Towanda's party early.


----------



## Ladybug09

Tamar's makeup is a hot mess, like a mask...and wayyyy too light.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Do like Toni & Babyface


----------



## tamshac77

hotshot said:


> Do like Toni & Babyface




Me too.


----------



## tamshac77

Ladybug09 said:


> Tamar's makeup is a hot mess, like a mask...and wayyyy too light.




It sure is.


----------



## Bentley1

This season is a total snooze fest.  I fast forward my DVR through the majority of it.


----------



## Graw

tamshac77 said:


> Tamar is too much. She was wrong for bringing all that drama to Towanda's event. She acts like "She" is above her sisters now. I can't believe that she left Towanda's party early.



I actually think she is calmer.  She has a newborn, traveling, sick husband if she wants to leave 30 minutes after Toni that is fine. 



hotshot said:


> Do like Toni & Babyface



Yes!


----------



## jmaemonte

Am I the only one that really dislikes Towanda??


----------



## Sassys

jmaemonte said:


> Am I the only one that really dislikes Towanda??



Nope! She is clearly jealous of Tamar. How dare she say "so it didn't call you to congratulate  you on your album success". She had the nerve to say Tamar thinks she should get a call about everything including a fart. How dare she! It's not the same thing. Having a #1 album is huge, especially when you have been fighting for years to get it. 

And how dare you ask me to help you do a skit for your party and never show up to rehearse. Who does that?!?! 

Why is it okay for Toni and their mother to leave early, but not okay for Tamar?


----------



## jmaemonte

Sassys said:


> Nope! She is clearly jealous of Tamar. How dare she say "so it didn't call you to congratulate  you on your album success". She had the nerve to say Tamar thinks she should get a call about everything including a fart. How dare she! It's not the same thing. Having a #1 album is huge, especially when you have been fighting for years to get it.
> 
> And how dare you ask me to help you do a skit for your party and never show up to rehearse. Who does that?!?!
> 
> Why is it okay for Toni and their mother to leave early, but not okay for Tamar?



THANK YOU SASSYS!  I agree 100%!  She is clearly jealous and bitter and her attitude sucks.  Don't even get me started on her hair this season.


----------



## Bentley1

Towanda definitely has a huge chip on her shoulder and has gotten more and more unlikeable with each passing season.


----------



## Graw

Bentley1 said:


> Towanda definitely has a huge chip on her shoulder and has gotten more and more unlikeable with each passing season.



I agree, she was humble when she was Toni's assistant.  Now she acts like people should bow to her.  I don't even know why she has assistants.



Sassys said:


> Nope! She is clearly jealous of Tamar. How dare she say "so it didn't call you to congratulate  you on your album success". She had the nerve to say Tamar thinks she should get a call about everything including a fart. How dare she! It's not the same thing. Having a #1 album is huge, especially when you have been fighting for years to get it.
> 
> And how dare you ask me to help you do a skit for your party and never show up to rehearse. Who does that?!?!
> 
> Why is it okay for Toni and their mother to leave early, but not okay for Tamar?



Exactly!


----------



## Sassys

jmaemonte said:


> THANK YOU SASSYS!  I agree 100%!  She is clearly jealous and bitter and her attitude sucks.  Don't even get me started on her hair this season.



Towanda has nothing going on in her life so she is bitter. We all knew from season 1 Tamar would be the breakout star. Tamar has a reality tv personality. I doubt she is jealous of Vince, because we can all see he is a controlling a$$hole. I think Towanda and Tamar never got along and this show and Tamar's success has only added fuel to the fire. Which is weird since Towanda offered to be a surrogate for Tamar and Vince. 

Even Traci has something going on besides the show. Towanda wanted to be an actress in season 1, but we never saw her try to do anything with that. 

Towanda is just nasty for no reason. Also, she had some nerve asking them to paint. Uh, WTF did you hire a party planner for, if I have to roll up my sleeves to help pitch in? It drives me crazy when people plan a party/wedding and think others are suppose to stress out for something YOU wanted. As a guest I am suppose to show up and that is it. You wanted the party, not me.


----------



## Sassys

tamshac77 said:


> Tamar is too much. She was wrong for bringing all that drama to Towanda's event. She acts like "She" is above her sisters now. I can't believe that she left Towanda's party early.



What drama? If you ask people to help you with a skit, your a$$ should be there to rehearse. It's not like Tamar lives down the street from them. She has to pack up her things and the baby drive to the airport and go to ATL and Towanda can't even bother to show up for rehearsal. No, that is not right.


----------



## AEGIS

i don't like Towanda
she is my least favorite sister
she seems angry and bitter at the world
why does she have TWO assistants and a birkin?
is it fake?


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> i don't like Towanda
> she is my least favorite sister
> she seems angry and bitter at the world
> why does she have TWO assistants and a birkin?
> is it fake?



May be borrowed. In season one they mentioned they borrow from Toni and Tamar. Also Tamar bought Towanda a car so I don't know what her problem is. 

Towanda doesn't do anything so she shouldn't even have one assistant. Andre doesn't have a job, use him as an assistant.


----------



## AEGIS

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't think it is jealousy. There is something that is not being said about Tamar and Vince's relationship. Watching their show was cringe worthy. And I do not know why anyone would refer to their husband as Ike and wife as Anna Mae knowing that history of unimaginable abuse.





Sassys said:


> May be borrowed. In season one they mentioned they borrow from Toni and Tamar. Also Tamar bought Towanda a car so I don't know what her problem is.
> 
> Towanda doesn't do anything so she shouldn't even have one assistant. Andre doesn't have a job, use him as an assistant.




wow Towanda is so ungrateful
Tamar/Vince don't need to buy her grown a*s anything


----------



## bella601

Who does Towanda think she is with this over the top party?!


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> May be borrowed. In season one they mentioned they borrow from Toni and Tamar. Also Tamar bought Towanda a car so I don't know what her problem is.
> 
> Towanda doesn't do anything so she shouldn't even have one assistant. *Andre doesn't have a job, use him as an assistant*.



Sorry, I know this post is a couple weeks old but I just saw it and burst out laughing.

Totally agree!


----------



## pot_luck

jmaemonte said:


> Am I the only one that really dislikes Towanda??



No, you are not the only one.


----------



## bella601

She is doing way too much with the entourage and party


----------



## spylove22

jmaemonte said:


> Am I the only one that really dislikes Towanda??



no, she has no charisma at all.


----------



## Sassys

The Braxtons helped GAIN launch their latest product, Flings! 










JJB


----------



## Sassys

Season 4 trailer


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> Season 4 trailer





Good grief! Tracy and Tamar can't get it together! Tawanda...


----------



## Aluxe

Reality tv strikes again.  I hope this family takes a step back from tv because the scenes shown in that preview are disturbing and likely not worth it in the long run.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

New season starts tonight.


----------



## Sinarta

I will be there with my popcorn and wine!


----------



## Sassys

Towanda is clearly jealous of Tamar, but I just don't understand why.

Why can't the man say what HE wants about Tamar. They are his feelings.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Towanda and her new teeth #fail


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Towanda and her new teeth #fail



Hmmm, didn't even notice.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What restaurant was this where she was acting a fool?


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Towanda is clearly jealous of Tamar, *but I just don't understand why.*
> 
> Why can't the man say what HE wants about Tamar. They are his feelings.



Well, I think she's jealous of Tamar's new found success & all the attention she's gotten.  Tamar is the breakout star of the bunch, got her own spin-off, album, nominated for Grammys, etc. Not to mention her lifestyle is more "glamourous" with the help of Vince's money & connections.  I think she's jealous of Tamar's looks as well.

Towanda is still "Towanda," just a lot less likeable.

And wth was wrong with Tracy?  She basically sat through the whole episode without saying a word.  She looked sedated.  She toasted Tamar at her birthday, but basically by force.  I mean she didn't even blink when Towanda threw that fit in the restaurant, didn't move an inch. Weird.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

This family is an embarrassment. I can't even believe how Towanda acted in that restaurant.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Well, I think she's jealous of Tamar's new found success & all the attention she's gotten.  Tamar is the breakout star of the bunch, got her own spin-off, album, nominated for Grammys, etc. Not to mention her lifestyle is more "glamourous" with the help of Vince's money & connections.  I think she's jealous of Tamar's looks as well.
> 
> Towanda is still "Towanda," just a lot less likeable.
> 
> And wth was wrong with Tracy?  She basically sat through the whole episode without saying a word.  She looked sedated.  She toasted Tamar at her birthday, but basically by force.  I mean she didn't even blink when Towanda threw that fit in the restaurant, didn't move an inch. Weird.



Towanda needs to get over it. Her jealously is really annoying.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Towanda needs to get over it. Her jealously is really annoying.




She really does, it's not a good look and it's so obvious it's embarrassing. But it seems like her jealousy has  only gotten worse this season.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, the night Towanda broke stuff at the restaurant they all had winter coats on, the next day they are in summer clothes and so are the people in the background.


----------



## lareina507

I think a lot of their issues with each other stem from before their reality show but being on TV and Tamar's new success just exasperated what was underlying. Toni & Tamar seem close but I do think Toni stirs things up and then walks away like she is above the drama. 

Motherhood has definitely calmed Tamar or maybe she has just become more conscious of how she comes across on the show. None of them spoke up for her and just sat there like she is always the crazy one. 

I agree with Ms. E maybe they should all just take a break from each other.


----------



## Sassys

lareina507 said:


> I think a lot of their issues with each other stem from before their reality show but being on TV and Tamar's new success just exasperated what was underlying. Toni & Tamar seem close but I do think Toni stirs things up and then walks away like she is above the drama.
> 
> Motherhood has definitely calmed Tamar or maybe she has just become more conscious of how she comes across on the show. None of them spoke up for her and just sat there like she is always the crazy one.
> 
> *I agree with Ms. E maybe they should all just take a break from each othe*r.



This. I really think they are jealous that Tamar has the rich husband. But they don't realize that Vice is a controlling jerk, and IMO is not attractive, so they really need not be jealous. He is no prize and they are only seeing his money.


----------



## Sassys

I feel bad for Tamar. They are really all lying about Tracey's behavior. She does lung at people.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Where the eff are Tamar's edges???


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> Towanda is clearly jealous of Tamar, but I just don't understand why.
> 
> Why can't the man say what HE wants about Tamar. They are his feelings.



Her sisters snickering were wrong, plain cruel.  Sisters should love, uplift and help one another.  He didn't mention any names and made a general statement.  The sisters were offend thinking he stepped over "family" lines. 



lareina507 said:


> I think a lot of their issues with each other stem from before their reality show but being on TV and Tamar's new success just exasperated what was underlying. Toni & Tamar seem close but I do think Toni stirs things up and then walks away like she is above the drama.
> 
> Motherhood has definitely calmed Tamar or maybe she has just become more conscious of how she comes across on the show. None of them spoke up for her and just sat there like she is always the crazy one.
> 
> I agree with Ms. E maybe they should all just take a break from each other.



When your mother says take a break from one another - listen!  They are going to fall apart if this continues.  Tamar is much better/calmer and now with a husband, career and motherhood, her sisters can no longer hold say "you don't have children, you are selfish" without sounding odd. 



Sassys said:


> I feel bad for Tamar. They are really all lying about Tracey's behavior. She does lung at people.



They gang up on Tamar and are silent when she needs defense.  I am happy she is smart enough to see it and exits as oppose to attacking. Who wants to stay while to get insulted?  Aside from Toni, they don't really like her, but they love her.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> Her sisters snickering were wrong, plain cruel.  Sisters should love, uplift and help one another.  He didn't mention any names and made a general statement.  The sisters were offend thinking he stepped over "family" lines.
> 
> 
> 
> When your mother says take a break from one another - listen!  They are going to fall apart if this continues.  Tamar is much better/calmer and now with a husband, career and motherhood, her sisters can no longer hold say "you don't have children, you are selfish" without sounding odd.
> 
> 
> 
> They gang up on Tamar and are silent when she needs defense.  I am happy she is smart enough to see it and exits as oppose to attacking. Who wants to stay while to get insulted?  Aside from Toni*, they don't really like her, but they love her*.



Worst feeling in the world...


----------



## tamshac77

Notice how day three everyone was in a positive place, then Tamar literally brought negativity to the table? There is no telling how those exercises could have helped them all bond had she not left. Tamar needs to get over herself.


----------



## rockhollow

I think the sisters do gang up on Tamar. Tamar as the baby did get treated differently, but they all participated in that. That had been the family dynamics.
I'm the baby of many sisters, and know some of how Tamar is feeling.

 Then now add that Tamar was the breakout star of the series and has a rich husband, they are definitely jealous of her and so, give her a hard time.
Tracy does try to intimidate physically, especially towards Tamar. There was quite a few clips of it, so it must happen, but not one of the sisters wanted to defend Tamar and say something.

I often wish that Toni would step up a bit more for Tamar.

I sure hope this whole season isn't going to be the sisters against Tamar.


----------



## needloub

rockhollow said:


> I think the sisters do gang up on Tamar. Tamar as the baby did get treated differently, but they all participated in that. That had been the family dynamics.
> I'm the baby of many sisters, and know some of how Tamar is feeling.
> 
> Then now add that Tamar was the breakout star of the series and has a rich husband, they are definitely jealous of her and so, give her a hard time.
> Tracy does try to intimidate physically, especially towards Tamar. There was quite a few clips of it, so it must happen, but not one of the sisters wanted to defend Tamar and say something.
> 
> I often wish that Toni would step up a bit more for Tamar.
> 
> *I sure hope this whole season isn't going to be the sisters against Tamar.*


I agree...it's getting old.  Towanda definitely started the feud again at the birthday dinner and Toni's opening night.  The sisters need to face that Tamar IS the breakout star of the family...she's over the top and the fans of the show are going to gravitate to her...it's hilarious.  They just need to face it and stop fighting it and her...


----------



## rockhollow

It was sad at Tamar's birthday party that the sisters just couldn't stop throw shade at Tamar. Why could they have not just kept their negative opinions to themselves for the evening, and not ruined her birthday.

I don't know what to think about the Dr at the sister's retreat. I sure hope she did better counselling when the cameras were not rolling, because she sure didn't seem to be much help when they were filming.
Letting all the sisters try and scream over each other was no help at all.


----------



## jmaemonte

rockhollow said:


> It was sad at Tamar's birthday party that the sisters just couldn't stop throw shade at Tamar. Why could they have not just kept their negative opinions to themselves for the evening, and not ruined her birthday.
> 
> I don't know what to think about the Dr at the sister's retreat. I sure hope she did better counselling when the cameras were not rolling, because she sure didn't seem to be much help when they were filming.
> Letting all the sisters try and scream over each other was no help at all.



I agree. Maybe they need an Iyanla intervention.


----------



## needloub

jmaemonte said:


> I agree. Maybe they need an Iyanla intervention.



I was thinking the same thing lol.  If all that yelling happened in the presence of Iyanla, she would have screamed, "not on my watch."


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> I was thinking the same thing lol.  If all that yelling happened in the presence of Iyanla, she would have screamed, "not on my watch."



They ain't ready for Iyanla - she'd make them all strip down, taking off wigs, weaves and all makeup. Getting real deep. 

I'm over the TV therapist, she waters down their issues.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> They ain't ready for Iyanla - she'd make them all strip down, taking off wigs, weaves and all makeup. Getting real deep.
> 
> I'm over the TV therapist, she waters down their issues.



You're right...Iyanla would have been the first to walk out...not Tamar!


----------



## Bentley1

Dr. Sherrie (I think that's her name) is honestly not a good therapist. 

She's either too nervous to provide helpful therapy/interventions on camera or she's just not well trained/experienced. 

Get a new therapist!


----------



## Jasmine K.

DC-Cutie said:


> Where the eff are Tamar's edges???




They're hanging on to dear life Lord Jesus.


----------



## disney16

DC-Cutie said:


> Where the eff are Tamar's edges???




I was wondering that same thing.  All the different weaves and wigs have really damaged her hair.


----------



## bella601

Bentley1 said:


> Dr. Sherrie (I think that's her name) is honestly not a good therapist.
> 
> She's either too nervous to provide helpful therapy/interventions on camera or she's just not well trained/experienced.
> 
> Get a new therapist!




I agree!


----------



## needloub

disney16 said:


> I was wondering that same thing.  All the different weaves and wigs have really damaged her hair.



Yeah, it looks like a case of traction alopecia...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Where the eff are Tamar's edges???



Just saw this on Instagram


----------



## djsmom

Sassys said:


> Just saw this on Instagram




Tamar's edges were bald before she had her son.


----------



## disney16

She ruined her edges from wearing weaves not from having a baby.  

Personally for me my hair grew longer and healthier when I was pregnant,but may be that was just me.


----------



## Sassys

I am going to need Tamar to give it a rest about other women wanting Vince. Ain't nobody checking for a 300+ pound man with his open mouth and tongue hanging out 24/7.

I am also going to need WE to get better at their editing. When Tamar and their mother were at the other ladies house. Miss E. rang the doorbell and they let her in (Tamar was already seated on the sofa). The light went out twice and Tamar said she was bouncing. Miss E, said she had to go as well, because Tamar was her ride and they came together. So was Miss E. sitting in the car until it was time for her to shoot her scenes?


----------



## Sassys

djsmom said:


> Tamar's edges were bald before she had her son.



That picture I recall was when she was pregnant and she has edges. I know a lot of woman that lost their hair after having a baby or their hair started to change texture.


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> *I am going to need Tamar to give it a rest about other women wanting Vince. Ain't nobody checking for a 300+ pound man with his open mouth and tongue hanging out 24/7.
> *
> I am also going to need WE to get better at their editing. When Tamar and their mother were at the other ladies house. Miss E. rang the doorbell and they let her in (Tamar was already seated on the sofa). The light went out twice and Tamar said she was bouncing. Miss E, said she had to go as well, because Tamar was her ride and they came together. So was Miss E. sitting in the car until it was time for her to shoot her scenes?


----------



## tamshac77

Good grief, let Tamar feel bad about leaving her baby behind for South Africa. Toni was very insensitive.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

They are all so mean to Tamar. It's really weird the dynamics in that family.


----------



## Sassys

tamshac77 said:


> Good grief, let Tamar feel bad about leaving her baby behind for South Africa. Toni was very insensitive.



Yes!


----------



## Sassys

New Season tonight!


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> New Season tonight!



Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Sassys

Is anyone watching?  Can someone explain to me why Trina has like a weird accent when she is doing her one on one interviews, but a regular accent when filming.

She is from Maryland/Atlanta, where the hell is this weird British like accent coming from.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Is anyone watching?  Can someone explain to me why Trina has like a weird accent when she is doing her one on one interviews, but a regular accent when filming.
> 
> She is from Maryland/Atlanta, where the hell is this weird British like accent coming from.



She's phoney!  

she was born and raised in MD, most people from Maryland have a certain accent.  But her's is clearly some crap she made up.

You know it's not genuine when even your family members ask "Trina, why are you talking like that?"


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> She's phoney!
> 
> she was born and raised in MD, most people from Maryland have a certain accent.  But her's is clearly some crap she made up.
> 
> You know it's not genuine when even your family members ask "Trina, why are you talking like that?"


 
LOL. If puzzles me every damn time. I went to school in Maryland and no one talks like that


----------



## Bentley1

But what does she get out of making up that absolutely annoying accent? Her sisters have told her she's trying to sound Canadian and look at her all crazy when she does it around them. I thought she had a speech impediment bc she only does it when she says her vowels. Who would willingly want to talk like that?


----------



## Minus82

Sassys said:


> LOL. If puzzles me every damn time. I went to school in Maryland and no one talks like that




Notice how she says "out". Too funny. She explained in one episode some seasons ago that she used to hang out with white kids a lot or some like that! 
Mh hm!


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> But what does she get out of making up that absolutely annoying accent? Her sisters have told her she's trying to sound Canadian and look at her all crazy when she does it around them. I thought she had a speech impediment bc she only does it when she says her vowels. Who would willingly want to talk like that?


----------



## Bentley1

The first 2 episodes have been beyond lame and I don't see the season getting any better. Seems like all we're going to hear about is Trina's divorce and her "hidden real reasons" for going through with it this time. She will string it along until the end of the season. Lame!


----------



## Jasmine K.

So nobody watches this anymore?


----------



## Sassys

Jasmine K. said:


> So nobody watches this anymore?



I watch.

I think the sisters can't get along because of the following. Toni is right, the show is what did it.

Toni - Can't accept that Tamar is the new star. Toni has always been the star of the family and now she isn't, so she can't handle it.

Traci & Trina - Jealous that their albums did not take off and Tamar skyrocketed

Towanda - Jealous that Tamar is married to a rich man, even though Vince is an a$$. Also jealous of all the opportunities she has gotten. Towanda wanted to be an actress season one, that never happened and then Tamar gets The Real.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Sassys said:


> I watch.
> 
> I think the sisters can't get along because of the following. Toni is right, the show is what did it.
> 
> Toni - Can't accept that Tamar is the new star. Toni has always been the star of the family and now she isn't, so she can't handle it.
> 
> Traci & Trina - Jealous that their albums did not take off and Tamar skyrocketed
> 
> Towanda - Jealous that Tamar is married to a rich man, even though Vince is an a$$. Also jealous of all the opportunities she has gotten. Towanda wanted to be an actress season one, that never happened and then Tamar gets The Real.


Agreed. They find every excuse to throw the book at Tamar for being successful. Why would you invite someone that has bad blood with Tamar to something you know she would show up to? And nobody mentioned that part but wanted to drag Tamar for being a no show and not being there for Denim. Shady boots. OAN what's up with Traci being drunk half the time then blaming it on her kid getting engaged? She needs a storyline bad.


----------



## Sassys

Jasmine K. said:


> Agreed. They find every excuse to throw the book at Tamar for being successful. Why would you invite someone that has bad blood with Tamar to something you know she would show up to? And nobody mentioned that part but wanted to drag Tamar for being a no show and not being there for Denim. Shady boots. OAN what's up with Traci being drunk half the time then blaming it on her kid getting engaged? She needs a storyline bad.



I disagree about Tamar not showing up for her nephew. It is not hard to ignore a person (someone can be sitting right next to me, and if I don't like you I find it very easy to ignore you). Also, how is this person a stalker? she said he follows her on instagram, twitter and facebook (isn't that the point of those sites, for people to follow you). Tamar could have sent them a text from the car, please make sure he is not near me. If he was there to take pics of Denim, then he would have been backstage anyway.

I also think the whole Tamar not showing up was fake. They had to have had made those dinner reservations ahead of time, yet there was no empty seats for Tamar and Vince at the restaurant after the show. Which tells me, they knew ahead of time, they weren't coming.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> I watch.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the sisters can't get along because of the following. Toni is right, the show is what did it.
> 
> 
> 
> Toni - Can't accept that Tamar is the new star. Toni has always been the star of the family and now she isn't, so she can't handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> Traci & Trina - Jealous that their albums did not take off and Tamar skyrocketed
> 
> 
> 
> Towanda - Jealous that Tamar is married to a rich man, even though Vince is an a$$. Also jealous of all the opportunities she has gotten. Towanda wanted to be an actress season one, that never happened and then Tamar gets The Real.




+1 

And now that Tamar is a mother they can't tease her as they did in the past.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

This show use to be fun and enjoyable. I don't like to see the sisters fight....it seems like they genuinely don't like each other.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> I watch.
> 
> I think the sisters can't get along because of the following. Toni is right, the show is what did it.
> 
> Toni - Can't accept that Tamar is the new star. Toni has always been the star of the family and now she isn't, so she can't handle it.
> 
> Traci & Trina - Jealous that their albums did not take off and Tamar skyrocketed
> 
> Towanda - Jealous that Tamar is married to a rich man, even though Vince is an a$$. Also jealous of all the opportunities she has gotten. Towanda wanted to be an actress season one, that never happened and then Tamar gets The Real.



Great observation!  Spot on!!


----------



## forever22

Tamar feels like her sisters are jealous of her. And they want her to fail.

On the other hand, the sisters feel like Tamar's success has gone to her head. 

Both parties are correct.


----------



## Sassys

I think there is something evil going on at Tamar's house. First she gets sick, then Vince gets sick again and then Miss E. gets sick (she was living with them when Tamar and Vince got sick). Something is up with that house. It is the common denominator.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> I think there is something evil going on at Tamar's house. First she gets sick, then Vince gets sick again and then Miss E. gets sick (she was living with them when Tamar and Vince got sick). Something is up with that house. It is the common denominator.



But when they get the new house?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I think there is something evil going on at Tamar's house. First she gets sick, then Vince gets sick again and then Miss E. gets sick (she was living with them when Tamar and Vince got sick). Something is up with that house. It is the common denominator.



I thought Vince got sick before they moved into that new house and Miss E was already a bit ill, with her diabetes.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I thought Vince got sick before they moved into that new house and Miss E was already a bit ill, with her diabetes.



Vince got sick again recently. They missed the Grammy's because he was rushed to the hospital the morning of. Miss E also got sick recently after Vince.


----------



## Sassys

uhpharm01 said:


> But when they get the new house?!



They got that house right when she got pregnant with Logan.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I dont know how you recall all these details..  But either way, Vince and Miss E had their issues before the house.  I could see if they all had the same type of issues, but they didn't.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I dont know how you recall all these details..  But either way, Vince and Miss E had their issues before the house.  I could see if they all had the same type of issues, but they didn't.



Uh, I watch their show, that is how I recall this information. Tamar and Vince both had blood clots. Miss E, had a Mini stroke which is caused by blood not flowing properly to the brain


----------



## uhpharm01

Go to 5:20 you will heard them talk about the new house that Vince just purchased. 
Vince had blood clots back in 2011.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yes, I know you watch the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

uhpharm01 said:


> Go to 5:20 you will heard them talk about the new house that Vince just purchased.
> Vince had blood clots back in 2011.




I knew I wasn't crazy with the timeline....


----------



## uhpharm01

dc-cutie said:


> i knew i wasn't crazy with the timeline....


+1.


----------



## uhpharm01

DC-Cutie said:


> yes, I know you watch the show.


I know you know!


----------



## Sassys

uhpharm01 said:


> Go to 5:20 you will heard them talk about the new house that Vince just purchased.
> Vince had blood clots back in 2011.




Smh
http://www.wetpaint.com/tamar-braxt...2016-due-to-hospital-emergency-video-1475982/


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I knew I wasn't crazy with the timeline....



http://www.wetpaint.com/tamar-braxt...2016-due-to-hospital-emergency-video-1475982/

http://mobi.perezhilton.com/2016-02...mys-hospital-visit-vince-herbert#.V0nwgvT3bCQ


----------



## DC-Cutie

LOL - it's not that serious.


----------



## Sassys

uhpharm01 said:


> I know you know!



Try again


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> Smh
> http://www.wetpaint.com/tamar-braxt...2016-due-to-hospital-emergency-video-1475982/


Okay thank you!


----------



## uhpharm01

I think this coming Thursday the Real will talk about the Tamar situation


----------



## DC-Cutie

uhpharm01 said:


> I think this coming Thursday the Real will talk about the Tamar situation



And I'm sure it will be an extremely scripted, sugarcoated and glossed over conversation


----------



## uhpharm01

DC-Cutie said:


> And I'm sure it will be an extremely scripted, sugarcoated and glossed over conversation



You're right about that.


----------



## Ladybug09

uhpharm01 said:


> I think this coming Thursday the Real will talk about the Tamar situation



Geez, I'm mad they even have to address it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Geez, I'm mad they even have to address it.



I guess it's the normal thing to do.  The loudmouth of the group is gone, it will be noticed


----------



## uhpharm01

DC-Cutie said:


> I guess it's the normal thing to do.  The loudmouth of the group is gone, it will be noticed



Right! And people will be curious about what happened


----------



## djsmom

Tamara on the Steve Harvey Radio show, somethings not right about this situation. She says she really doesn't know why she was fired. I believe this really humbled her.


----------



## Sassys

uhpharm01 said:


> I think this coming Thursday the Real will talk about the Tamar situation



Wait, The Real finished filming this season 4 weeks ago. The new shows on now were pre-taped weeks ago (they are not a live show). Are you talking about they will address it on Braxton Family Values?


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> I guess it's the normal thing to do.  The loudmouth of the group is gone, it will be noticed





uhpharm01 said:


> Right! And people will be curious about what happened


I saw a LITTLE bit of the show yesterday, and it's already better! 

No lip smacking and popping, eye rolling, or talking in the 3rd person.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> *I saw a LITTLE bit of the show yesterday, and it's already better! *
> 
> No lip smacking and popping, eye rolling, or talking in the 3rd person.



The show is on hiatus for the summer  She was fired after they finished filming the season.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> *The show is on hiatus for the summer  *She was fired after they finished filming the season.



WELL, the episode she was NOT on...is already better.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> WELL, the episode she was NOT on...is already better.



It was a repeat. Lol


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> It was a repeat. Lol


Now if they can get rid of Adrienne and Lonnie...


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Now if they can get rid of Adrienne and Lonnie...



No, keep them, get rid of Jeannie. 

My cousin also doesn't like Lonnie. I think Lonnie treats the show as a job. She is not in it to make friends with the others (that is very clear by her comments to the others), she is there to collect a pay check (they film Monday - Wednesday), then go about her business.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Get rid of Jeannie and Adrienne


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Get rid of Jeannie and Adrienne



I don't mind Adrienne lol. Jeannie works my nerves.


----------



## Ladybug09

Well, apparently the only one who's safe is Tamera. LOL


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Tamar is getting her own talk show under Steve Harvey's company, she announced it today


----------



## Ladybug09

Glitterandstuds said:


> Tamar is getting her own talk show under Steve Harvey's company, she announced it today


Well good for her! I won't be watching it...

I give it not even one season.


----------



## Sassys

Glitterandstuds said:


> Tamar is getting her own talk show under Steve Harvey's company, she announced it today



I'll pass. I can't take the mouth snaking and the stupid sound effects she makes. The gay queen lingo makes me crazy.


----------



## uhpharm01

Glitterandstuds said:


> Tamar is getting her own talk show under Steve Harvey's company, she announced it today



Oh wow


----------



## uhpharm01

Glitterandstuds said:


> Tamar is getting her own talk show under Steve Harvey's company, she announced it today



I can't believe this one. Oh wow


----------



## uhpharm01

Ladybug09 said:


> Well, apparently the only one who's safe is Tamera. LOL



Haha


----------



## Sassys

Tamar Braxton BREAKS DOWN Moments After "The Real" Firing -- And It's All Caught on Camera!

http://toofab.com/2016/06/02/braxton-family-values-tamar-braxton-fired-the-real-video/


----------



## Ladybug09

Memmmh.....those are my thoughts on that.

That too light highlighting in the center of the face trend has got to go!


----------



## DC-Cutie

this theory is making a lot of sense - 

Vince knew Tamar was going to get fired, he withheld that information
taping starts
Tamar gets fired
her 'breakdown' is captured by the cameras
she gets some public sympathy
Steve comes to her rescue giving her a new production/talk show deal.  He's  looked at as Captain Save 'Em


----------



## djsmom

DC-Cutie said:


> this theory is making a lot of sense -
> 
> Vince knew Tamar was going to get fired, he withheld that information
> taping starts
> Tamar gets fired
> her 'breakdown' is captured by the cameras
> she gets some public sympathy
> Steve comes to her rescue giving her a new production/talk show deal.  He's  looked at as Captain Save 'Em




I'm with you, and what stood out, why wait 2 hours before filming BFV to tell her. I don't believe he called anyone, he already knew.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> Wait, The Real finished filming this season 4 weeks ago. The new shows on now were pre-taped weeks ago (they are not a live show). Are you talking about they will address it on Braxton Family Values?



You're right it will be addressed on the Braxton family values. My mistake. Sorry everyone for the confusion


----------



## Ladybug09

I definitely think he (Vince) knew.

Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sassys

I knew that was a fake scene!

EXCLUSIVE: Not so Real! Tamar's 'staged' Braxton Family Values episode outrages former bosses who threaten to release videos of the former talk show host imploding on set
Tamar Braxton was fired from Warner Bros' The Real after clashes on set 
Warner Bros has since fired off legal letters to WE TV, where Braxton has two reality shows: Braxton Family Values and Tamar & Vince
Sources say she reportedly re-enactsthe day of the firing on Braxton Family Values scheduled to air tonight
During the episode Tamar and her husband insinuate former co-hosts played a part in her termination
Warner Bros reportedly fired off angry letters saying that if anything on the show's reenactment further disparages the show they plan to pursue litigation
Warner Bros is also threatening to release multiple videos of Tamar imploding on set 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...er-talk-host-imploding-set.html#ixzz4AWjN83oG


----------



## Ladybug09

She is digging a deeper ditch for herself.


----------



## uhpharm01

Oh lawd. This is the biggest mess


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Just go ahead and release the tapes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> Just go ahead and release the tapes.



that's what I'm sayin'!!!!  Release 'em!


----------



## deltalady

You know someone got it on their smartphone...


----------



## Sassys

Uh, Tracey needs to have several seats. Tamar was speaking the truth, when she said if it wasn't for the show, Tracey would not have an album and she would also wouldn't have an album. Tracey has some nerve saying, yes she would have. Uh, no you would have not. AND, who exactly bought this album. Toni and Tamar are the only ones who can sing. I also need Miss E. to stop with the treating her kids like they are two years old (threatening them with violence).

I swear, Towanda will never stop being jealous of Tamar. Tamar did not want to be filmed anymore, and you have the nerve to tell the camera man to run after her, to film her getting yelled at. So tacky and juvenile.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think with the exception of Tracey, they can all sing.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I think with the exception of Tracey, they can all sing.



I wouldn't pay money to hear Tracey, Towanda or Trina sing. Trina had those 2 stupid teeny bopper songs that did nothing for her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I wouldn't pay money to hear Tracey, Towanda or Trina sing. Trina had those 2 stupid teeny bopper songs that did nothing for her.



I don;t think they could make a whole album worth listening to.  But Towanda and Trina obviously have some kind of range, since they did back up on a majority of Toni's songs.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> I wouldn't pay money to hear Tracey, Towanda or Trina sing. Trina had those 2 stupid teeny bopper songs that did nothing for her.


Lol


----------



## tonij2000

Trina and Tamar were on an episode of something and they tore up a gospel song. I think they all have besutiful voices but Tracey needs to find hers.

Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tonij2000

Greenleaf church needs to hire Ms. E to be the choir director cause their music now is just awful!

Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sassys

Oh, sh$t! Trina told Tamar to "Learn how to raise your on damn child". No way Tamar and Vince are real EP's for this show, if they allowed that comment to stay on air.
Trina is trying to spill tea!!

Also, has anyone noticed, whenever the sisters come to visit one another, they ALWAYS stay at hotels, and never at their sister's house. When Traci, Toni and Tamar go to ATL they always stay at a hotel and when Towanda, Trina and Traci go to LA, they always stay at a hotel. You mean to tell me Toni and Tamar don't have guest rooms (Tamar has plenty of room AND a guest-house). Tamar and Toni live one block from one another, yet your family stays at a hotel?


----------



## jmaemonte

Sassys said:


> Also, has anyone noticed, whenever the sisters come to visit one another, they ALWAYS stay at hotels, and never at their sister's house. When Traci, Toni and Tamar go to ATL they always stay at a hotel and when Towanda, Trina and Traci go to LA, they always stay at a hotel. You mean to tell me Toni and Tamar don't have guest rooms (Tamar has plenty of room AND a guest-house). Tamar and Toni live one block from one another, yet your family stays at a hotel?



I did notice this too and always thought it was odd but, considering how dysfunctional this family is, it kind of makes sense.   Oh, and I never thought for a second that Tamar was a "hands on" Mom.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, they're very dysfunctional, probably not safe for them to stay in the same house.

I was also surprised to hear Trina try and jab at Vince - Tamar looked pissed, I was waiting for her to storm out - usually Vince is a not go area.
Tamar is so full of herself, she'd sure be draining to be around.  I keep hoping she'll mature as she keeps saying she is, but I see the same old Tamar.
The only good thing she said was to listen to the Coin Man - he know's his stuff.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She said "raise your child by yourself" I was like whaaaat! I can't lie I like Tamar she makes me laugh and is so damn extra


----------



## Sassys

Why does Toni have a high chair in her house?


----------



## Sassys

This family needs Iyanla STAT!

I had to stop following Tamar on Instagram. I can't stand when grown people do nothing all day but post videos of them self doing nothing. She literally spends the day posting video of herself, laying in bed, driving in the car, sitting at the table eating, laying on the sofa, or playing with different filters. WHO DOES THAT?!?!?! You are 40 years old, leave that sh$t for teenagers. SMH


----------



## Sassys

Ms. E and Daddy spilling tea about Tamar and Vince. Tamar might as well stop lying about this relationship.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Sassys said:


> Ms. E and Daddy spilling tea about Tamar and Vince. Tamar might as well stop lying about this relationship.



Where? When?


----------



## Sassys

blkbarbie310 said:


> Where? When?


Last episode


----------



## jmaemonte

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-divorce-settlement-with-andre-carter-w479577






Towanda Braxton attends "Almost Christmas" Atlanta Screening at Regal Atlantic Station on October 26, 2016 in Atlanta, Georgia. Getty Images 
It's over! Towanda Braxton has reached a divorce settlement with her ex-husband, Andre Carter, after 12 years of marriage, _Us Weekly_ exclusively confirms.

Celebrity Splits of 2016
According to court documents obtained by _Us_, the _Braxton Family Values_star, 43, and the author will share joint physical and legal custody of their two children, Braxton, 11, and Brooke, 10. Neither party will pay child support, despite Braxton's higher income.

Braxton and Carter have also agreed to waive their right to alimony support, according to the docs. Braxton will keep her cars in her possession and will transfer the rights for the vehicle that Carter drives as it is listed in her name. The former couple will keep their individual checking, savings and retirement accounts, and have agreed to not abuse alcohol or use illegal drugs in front of their kids.

Stars Who Got Their Start on Reality TV
In addition, the R&B singer has the right to restore her maiden name, Braxton, should she choose to do so. Her legal name is currently Towanda Braxton-Carter.

'90s Pop Stars, Then and Now
Braxton and Carter, who met at an Atlanta nightclub, married in January 2004. They separated in September 2014 and Braxton filed for divorce in August 2016, citing irreconcilable differences.

_Sign up now for the _Us Weekly_ newsletter__ to get breaking celebrity news, hot pics and more delivered straight to your inbox!_

*More News*



Hacker Leaks Stolen 'OITNB' Episodes After Ransom Request Ignored



Fyre Festival Organizers Issue Apology: What Went Wrong



'Vanderpump Rules' Star Scheana Shay Finalizes Divorce
More News


----------



## Glitterandstuds

This past episode when they met their Dads wife, OH MY GOD how Effin extra can these grown ass woman be????


----------



## needloub

Glitterandstuds said:


> This past episode when they met their Dads wife, OH MY GOD how Effin extra can these grown ass woman be????



Tamar, especially, was on a whole other level!  Toni displayed why she is the oldest...


----------



## Glitterandstuds

needloub said:


> Tamar, especially, was on a whole other level!  Toni displayed why she is the oldest...



Completely agree! I was appalled at what I was watching lol


----------



## Sassys

needloub said:


> Tamar, especially, was on a whole other level!  Toni displayed why she is the oldest...



Worst acting ever by no tears Tamar. Also, I was under the impression the way Tamar tells it, she was never around Wanda, yet Logan knew who she was. Therefore she is around her and so is her son.


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> Tamar, especially, was on a whole other level!  Toni displayed why she is the oldest...


noticed none of the sisters seemed bothered by her dramatics!  LOL


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> noticed none of the sisters seemed bothered by her dramatics!  LOL



I was straining to see any tears lol

Also, these reality shows really need to do better. On Tamar's Instagram Vince is there with her when she is wearing the yellow dress when the girls arrived from the airport , yet they made it as though Vince and Logan came days later. Smh


----------



## uhpharm01

Traci Braxton Dead at 50 from Cancer
					

Traci Braxton, the sister of Toni and Tamar Braxton, has died ... TMZ has learned.




					www.tmz.com
				




RIP


----------

